# The Gray King



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2007)

Gentlemen, please pick a color for your speech, and put any thoughts you might have in _italics_.  All NPCs will be in silver.  OOC stuff should be in small size if you need it.  I'll do all the rolling, so put any relavant modifiers in your OOC comments if you need a roll (and let me know if you want to burn action points).  If you could put your name/race/class in the title of your posts, that would be spiffy.

OOC thread
Rogue's Gallery 

*Our Party*

*Eidalac - *Kurst* - CN Male Human Artificer 1/Warlock 2

*stonegod - *Irthos* - CN Male dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman 3

*Free Xenon - *Arrgha'n of the Fell Veil* - N Male Halfblood Daellkyr Rogue 2/Ranger 1

*Zurai - *Valerian* - N Male Grey Elf Archivist 3

*Erekose13 - *Maavnod Warpspire* - CG Male Mutated Goliath Totemist 2

*EvolutionKB - *Oliver* - LN Male Human Binder 3



And now, our story begins...

*The Gray King*

It's like watching a vision of the past.  For those that had been in Cyre before the Day of Mourning, it's like the vanished nation has returned to life again.  The fine clothes, bright colors, wide sleeves, short capes, and even the ubiquitous gloves so common in that vanished nation parade the streets here on their proud Cyrian owners.  For those that never had the pleasure of visiting Cyre, you've certainly heard enough about the place for this town to invoke your vague mental images.

In the two years since its birth, the place has grown amazingly.  The Cyrian love of art is seen everywhere, despite the fact that this is a refugee city.  Murals, statues, carvings on the buildings themselves, and even fountains all show skilled Cyrian hands.  There is still a raw newness about the place, but the refugees have made an effort to rebuild a small portion of their vanished home.  Some of the artwork is forcibly cheerful or beautiful, as if the artist was determined to leave behind the Mournland.  Others revel in their sadness, showing weeping maidens, crying landscapes, and howling animals in unexpectedly moving ways.  These artists, at least, were not afraid to embrace their present.

It is Dravgo, late spring in Breland, the second Mol of the month.  Perhaps you've come to New Cyre by Orien trade caravan.  Perhaps you've simply walked.  But in any event, you've eventually come to a slightly out-of-the way inn called the Cloak and Dagger.  A blatent name?  Or one so obvious it's actually subtle?  One can't be sure.  The inn is two stories, stone and wood, carvings of cloaked figures peaking out unexpectedly from a shutter, the doorframe, or under the eaves.

Inside, the place is pleasantly dim, rushes on the floor giving up a scent of crushed herbs as you enter.  A half-dozen tables with heavy chairs are scattered across the room, the fireplace on one wall illuminating them only slightly.  The bar opposite is an immense slab of wood that must have come from a true giant of a tree.  The front is carved with some elaborate scene worthy of an art gallery, something about cloaked figures in a forest...

As you enter, a middle-aged bar wench, her long brown hair streaked with gray, comes to greet you and conducts you to a back room.

"Your host will be with you soon," is all she says, but leaves platters of roast venison and plum sauce with spicebark, bowls of new vegetables tossed with peppers and oranges, crispy light bread with a tangy taste, and pitchers of refreshing rose wine with a strange, though not unpleasant, aftertaste of violets.

As each of the six men enter, you all quickly gather that whatever you have been summoned here for, it's certainly bound to be... _different._

OOC: Feel free to interact a bit, introduce yourselves, describe your character and whatnot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Maavnod Warpspire, Mutated Goliath Totemist*

A tall heavy set figure enters the Cloak and Dagger. The tall creature has gray mottled skin, with patches that stand apart with a fierce reddish brown. The lithoderms, hard patches of rough skin, on his body tend to accent the reds with darker browns almost fading to black. His head and limbs are devoid of hair and his eyes glow a brilliant red.

As odd as his appearance is, his choice in weapons is equally interesting. Hard dark steel links match the metal used in his shield which features a demonic bat winged creature on a field of dark crimson. He carries a big heavy mace of a deep purple material though it too has many of the same iconography on it. Only his spear is seems to fit with the large man, having been carved from a huge piece of densewood.

"I am Maavnod Warpspire, companion of the 20th Brelish Light Infantry formerly stationed on the western front." he says, identifying himself more with his recent companions than his further past.  He sits heavily at the table setting his shield and spear on the floor beside him. He picks a choice piece of venison to dig into not noticing if anyone felt offended by his declaration of affiliation.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 13, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver ends up in New Cyre after joining a caravan whose travels leave them near the city.  He makes the rest of his way on foot.  He marvels at the art of New Cyre, he had neven been to the land before, and it was truly breathtaking.  He tousles his short blonde hair.  The grime of the road had built up over the last few days.  Although he had gotten used to the dirt and grime that followed him in his chosen profession, that didn't mean he liked it.  _I'll have to get a bath before bed tonight._  As he wanders the city, he can't help but let his thoughts wander to the dreams that brought him here.  As he stops to get his bearings, he looks up and sees a particular inn.  _Cloak and Dagger?  If these dreams are The Shadow Man's doing, this would look to be a suitable place.  Perhaps it is a sign by Him._ 

Oliver walks inside, his eyes doing their best to adjust to the poor light.  When he is greeted by the bar wench he smiles and nods, following the woman to the back room.  He momentarily thinks of a trap set by a church, and puts his hand on his rapier.  Seeing a very large gray skinned creature, not a member of the church, judging from the demon adorning his shield, relaxes him somewhat.  _Somebody is expecting me then.  But probably not just the two of us, judging from the amount of chairs and food here._ Who is our host today lady?  He asks simply with a smile.  As he fills his plate up with food, he once again thinks of a trap.  Once he is sure nobody is watching he pulls his dagger and stabs into the underside of the wooden table, within easy reach if somebody tries something funny.  Oliver helps himself to the vegetables and venison, he hasn't ate this good in years it seemed.  He then nods at the creature's introduction.  "I am Oliver,"  he says simply, not wanting to make bad blood by annoucing he is from Thrane.



Oliver, you did it again.      Diplomacy +10


----------



## Zurai (Oct 13, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

A tall, thin elf steps into the private room, following a generous distance behind the barmaid. He is wrapped from the neck down in a frayed, diaphonous shroud; what little of his skin you can see is a pale, deathly grey. His eyes, however, are a piercing light blue and take in the contents of the small room with a keen intellectual curiosity, and his thick black hair contrasts strongly with both his eyes and his skin. There is a longsword sheathed at his hip, but his bearing betrays that he has little skill in its use. Hard edges jutting beneath the shroud indicate that he is also wearing armor, although nothing terribly restrictive judging by his movements.

Having observed the room itself, his eyes flicker from one odd inhabitant to the next, never staying on one of them for long, but not shying away from meeting their own gazes.

"It appears that I am not alone in being a stranger in a strange land, then. I am Valerian, of no Line. I greet you."

So saying, he helps himself to light portions of bread and venison, as well as a glass of the rose wine, before settling into a seat with a view of both the entrance to the room and as many of the occupants as possible.




OOC: Valerian has his combat spell list prepared today; he wasn't quite sure what to expect, so he prepared for the worst.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 14, 2007)

*Irthos, dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman*

In the Dream, the Progenitor Spoke. In the Dream, H/She Said Travel. And Travel Irthos did. Mostly by night, gliding from high place to high place, avoiding the ground and the softskins that feared, hated, or wanted something of it. It was a tiring journey, and long, but it was life the hardy kobold had long inured itself to.

Irthos ignored the 'art'. Irthos ignored the finery. Irthos, in general, ignored the people of whatever the place it was in now. Such things were mortal things, things of the softskins. Not the eternal. Not of the Progenitors. Here, they wasted water and life like both were plentiful. The Dark She Whispered to Irthos that they would pay for such ignorance; the Light He Said such was foolishness. Irthos listened more to She than He.

If the softskin female reacted to the odd looking creature---a little taller than a child, but obviously reptilian with its clear orange eyes and scaly cape of burnished copper---Irthos did not notice. The others at the table, Irthos did notice. It noticed the Hunter, whose kind had slain its kind for its ties to She. It noticed the Human, and the way the male attempted to be all smiles. It noticed the Elf, and how it seemed to be allergic to the air, its skin was so hidden. It noticed, but ignored. Instead, it just sat at the table. From a sack it produced a battered sack, and from it withdrew a less than succulent piece of dried meat. And it ate, ignoring the others and the food before it.

Its introduction was silence.

OOC: Irthos' color is Dark Orange. He currently has the Senses aura up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 14, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

*Arrgha'n*'s curiosity has been piqued by such an unusually vivid dream of a Gray Crown wreathed in a brackish black-green flames which signed an imageof the '_Cloak and Dagger Inn_'. That blackish-green color was chosen by the remaining '_children_' of the Project as color that shall mark our passage. The inn was easy enough to find through some dedicated searching.

We '_Progeny_' loathed our Daelkyr lineage as much as we reviled our prey. Being this as it may the half-daelkr thought it would been more than worth his while to check out such portentous dreams. 

His hunt has lead him from former Cyre to Breland, and now to _New Cyre_ which just happens to be where this mysterious meeting is being held. His quarry, thus far, having eluded him. Its luck shall not last for ever and its termination being certain. 

He follows the barmaid into the inner sanctum of the _Cloak and Dagger_ to, hopefully, meet with a new benefactor. His eyes happily enjoy the darkness and shadows as he seeks the company of the meeting room. 

This tall humanoid strangely bears a strong level of Hobgoblin ancestry. His skin is tanned and his eyes are deep pools of crimson and brown. The man's hair is a short bristly brown not too unlike a boar's or another porcine creature. His eyes quickly search the room and its occupants before fully entering.

"Arrgha'n." he states and he takes a position leaning against the wall near the door. Once satisfied he looks about and then slowly walks the room.

[*OOC: *He looks intently at each person search for Aberrations or other hidden items about their persons (Spot +7/+9). He will alos slowly walk the room looking for secret doors or other hidden compartments (Search +7).]


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

To put it mildly, Kurst was nervous.  All the restored splendor of New Cyre was of no comfort to him - given his situation, ever reminder of what was only made him feel increasingly more out of place, and more afraid.

On the upside, no one from the house was really going to be looking hard for him here, as it was so plainly stupid to be here, and with the refuges, it wasn't hard to slip in without drawing notice from anyone.

He was only here because, between the dreams and letters, he didn't have anywhere else to go and was running out of money.

It was just a chance he had to take.

The young man was clearly jittery when the woman showed him in.  He was clearly well traveled, but not well cleaned, his red hair almost brown with dust, almost like he had tried to cover the color up.  Which he had.  Other than being nervous, he was tall, slender and fair skinned, and didn't look like the type that knew what hard work was.

The occupants of the room didn't do much to calm him down.

"Oh..um.. hello.  I'm...p... Kurst."  He managed to stutter out before taking the nearest seat.  He was clearly trying to act like he wasn't bothered by the others, but wasn't doing a good job of it.  And as good as the food looked, he just couldn't bring himself to touch it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2007)

In regards to Oliver's question, the bar wench simply demures, saying he'll be here soon and it's not her place to say anything.

After about fifteen intensely awkward moments for some, with careful preparation, eating, and thorough searching (no secret compartments or doors are found), your host finally arrives.  And not through the door either.  He strides through the back wall, phasing through as if it were no more substantial than air.  He immediately places his hands out to his sides, revealing they are free of weapons or spell components, and remains still to stave off getting stabbed for his entrance.

His dress is typically Cyran, a wide-sleeved tunic in wine red, slashed sleeves in golden yellow, a shirt of the same hue, a short cape of charcoal gray, and red gloves, with heavy embroidery over all.  He is a man of average height and willowy build, dark wavy hair barely touching his shoulders, with dark eyes that he keeps downcast.  The only thing that is remarkable about him is his intense stillness.  You have an impression of limitless patience more suited to an elf than a human.  And considering he barely seems to be approaching middle age, that's quite unusual.

"My pardons for the abrupt entrance," he says calmly.  At this point, he's probably aware that some people were about to skewer him, but seems quite calm.  

"My name is Andoran Se'barrat, and I am pleased you saw fit to come.  He slowly moves to an empty seat, sits and takes a plate, filling it neatly with food and pouring himself wine, taking a few bites before speaking again.

"It can be amazing what you discover about yourself after everything you know was taken from you," he continues softly.  He gazes at the east wall, as if he could see the Mournland through it, many miles distant.  "Every person in this town, every soul that calls themself Cyran _knows_ what happened in Cyre on the day of Mourning.  Each one _knows_.  An accident at Whitehearth of House Cannith's doing, an act of terrorism from one country or another, some freakish act of nature, or even the hands of the gods themselves!  Do you know what I think happened?

"It doesn't matter.  It honestly doesn't matter.  I don't care anymore about _why_ it happened, or how.  I doubt any of you do either.  Cyre as I knew it is over and done.  I simply want to know how we can use what's left.  And that's where you come in."  He raises an ironic eyebrow at the group.

"Most of our ready money, the bulk of our people, and all our cities perished two years ago.  The greatest currency of Cyre is the loyalty of its people now.  Which is precisely why I'm not asking any Cyrans what I'm about to ask you.

"All of us tend to see Cyre through rose-colored glasses, and that's the one thing we cannot afford now.  Cyre is a wasteland, yet new things have taken root there, and we ignore the future of Cyre at our own peril.  The future of Cyre is the Mournland, and all the twisted magic and broken souls therin.  If I asked a half-dozen loyal Cyran fighters or magicians to seek out the current secrets of the Mournland, they would go messily mad, if not die, trying to right the wrongs and restore their homeland.  It can never be restored."

He pauses to drink and eat again, knife and fork flashing oddly in the dim light.

"I was a junior assistant minister of foreign affairs before the Day of Mourning, and I was luckily abroad that day."  Reading between the lines is easy here; he was a spy, probably one with some rank.  "All of my staff was with me, and we've kept in contact.  They never stopped doing their jobs, and neither have I.  It is clear that discovering the secrets I desire cannot be done by conventional means.  So we have been searching for the unconventional.  Normal magic doesn't work very well in the Mournland, so we've been searching for an alternative.  We need things that will work regardless of however magic has been warped, and things that will protect people from whatever the Mournland can create.

"Several months ago, we found what we were looking for.  But obtaining these things and using them called for people of... a particular mindset.  Those used to looking at the strange as the normal, and not afraid to reach outside the boundaries of what most might consider 'real.'  We found you all, with great difficulty, I'll add.  

"I'll be blunt.  We need you to obtain these items and then travel to the Mournland, explore several locations therein and report back on the conditions.  And by no means can you let anyone know what you're doing.  As for payment...  I told you we have no great stores of money.  Much of my staff is engaged in doing a great deal of mundane work just to fund our operations.  However, we still have one store that has not run dry.  Knowledge.  Secrets.  Do you seek someone's name?  Information for blackmail?  A long-lost relative?  An old enemy?  Books?  Spells?  Or perhaps you want information removed and not gained.  A new identity?  Or maybe someone silenced?  This and much more we can do for you if you will do what I ask.

"What say you?"

With that, Andoran sits back and sips his wine and waits for the storm of words.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 14, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"If you have summoned us all here you already know what we want and you know that you can pay the price, otherwise you would be wasting all of our and your time and jeopardising the secrecy of our mission for you, right? Perhaps we can cut to the chase and get down to the real business." Arrgha'n states, longing for the location of all of his fellow hunters and then every last Daelkyr that haunts this plane and not.  He absentmindedly scratches the symbiont that is on his arm as it disapproves of his desires.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 14, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver nods in the hobgoblin things direction.  _We have quite the crew here.  At least I won't stand out._ "He is right, you would know what we want.  How you came by that information is anybody's guess.  That is not an issue.  What are these items you want us to find and use, and why are they so important that we use them in the Mournland?"  Oliver is a little disappointed The Shadow Man is not here.  _Perhaps Andoran is merely one of his associates.  No matter, if The Shadow Man is not here to teach me more, perhaps I can come to understand the vestigal legends more with their help.  With knowledge comes power._


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

In a mirror of Arrgha'n's motion, Kurst reflexively clutches at the sleeve covering his right arm.

_What I want..._ He thought, _is for this to be gone... but no spy could do that.  Still, I can't do anything while I'm being hunted..._  It wasn't a solution, but it was the closet thing to hope he'd had in a long time.

But... going into the Mournland...  The idea made him feel almost ill.  It had been his home, after all, and the stories were bad enough.  In all honesty, Kurst didn't _want_ to see the reality of it.

_Running... is the only other thing I can do.  But... does this mean he wants me to ... use this... thing... can I do that?_

The troubled young man was worried, but silent for the moment.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 14, 2007)

"So, into the Mournlands, is it? And you have found something to protect us from the . . . unpleasant side effects of travelling there? But -- you need *us* to acquire said objects, either because of unusual talents we possess or simply because we won't be missed if we fail and disappear. Do I have you correctly?" Valerian speaks softly, trusting that such an unusual host would not require him to shout down the others to be heard.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 14, 2007)

*Irthos, that weird kobold dragon thing*

The Kobold listens. No softskin summoned it here. The softskin may think such, but it was the Progenitors. Softskins deluded themselves so easily. The Prophesy has many agents, most unaware of their strings.

The Kobold wanted nothing. It needed nothing. If it desired something, it did not know it yet.

So instead, it listened.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "So, into the Mournlands, is it? And you have found something to protect us from the . . . unpleasant side effects of travelling there? But -- you need *us* to acquire said objects, either because of unusual talents we possess or simply because we won't be missed if we fail and disappear. Do I have you correctly?" Valerian speaks softly, trusting that such an unusual host would not require him to shout down the others to be heard.



  Andoran chuckles a little at Valerian's soft question.

"I am a practical man," he says in answer to his last comment.  "But yes, these items will indeed help you overcome the difficulties of the Mournland."  He regards the group with a slightly sardonic half-smile.

"These items are in a cache.  There are weapons, personal enhancements, armor, utlity items...  Some of the effects I am told are very similar to what magic items can do, save, of course, they are not magic at all.  And they are guarded, but I expect that won't prove too much of a deterrant.  Now, obtaining them may be somewhat difficult in and of itself, because this cache is in the Demon Wastes.  There is an old ruined city; we have a map to the place.  And we can assist you in traveling at least to the borders of the civilized realms.  Beyond that..."  He waves his hand airly.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 14, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

"Ah, so not only the Mournlands, but the Demon Wastes as well? Truly, we have our work cut out for us - if we agree. I would be interested in some more details before I choose one way or another." He thinks for a moment, then adds, "And . . . I'm also curious about your mysterious 'we'. A junior assistant minister, you claim, and yet you and your 'personal staff' have located items that would allow exploration of the Mournlands? There are many people who have been trying to explore those lands since the War, and with certainly more resources than an ex junior assistant minister of a country that no longer exists and his staff. I think there's more here than you're telling us. Not that secrets at this stage are terribly surprising, mind you."




OOC: Valerian is speaking mainly out of curiosity -- thinking aloud, so to speak -- rather than attempting to finagle more secrets out of Andoran; no need to roll skills there. He will, however, attempt skill checks as appropriate to determine what he can about the situation; Arcana or Spellcraft to see if he can figure out Andoran's dramatic entrance, and Dungeoneering or History for details of the Demon Wastes and Mournlands that may be appropriate. Also, History to see if he recognizes Andoran's name and station, unlikely as that is. All three Knowledge skills are +10, Spellcraft is +12.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 15, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

Though he had no real reason to be surprised, the mention of the Demon Wastes sent a cold chill down his back.  The Mournland was one thing, and terrible enough, but the Wastes... He shuddered.

_I... i just can't... but..._


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

*Irthos, dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman*

The kobold's mouth twisted into something that may have been a grin on a normal human face. "The Wassstes will eat sssoftskinsss. Heat, sssands and glassss, and fiendsss who run free. Neither me nor that hunter of my kind"---it indicates the largish creature---"will be welcome back, sssooo blood will be ssspilt."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 15, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver smirks at the small reptilian kobold.  "I can see why you'd be afraid of demon's, but they don't frighten me."   After making the bold statement, he speaks again to Andoran.  "If you really think this cache will help us, I'll be the first to volunteer to go."  Oliver looks around the room, judging the reactions, and the courage of the others to go to such an inhospitable place.




This is Paimon's influence talking here..


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"I would like to see some token of your ability to compensate us in the manner to which you have spoken as a matter of good faith in the bargain that you are attempting to strike with us." Arrgha'n states and then continues  "If you can give us what it is we desire that I am in, otherwise there are more important things that  I have to attend to."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver smirks at the small reptilian kobold.  "I can see why you'd be afraid of demon's, but they don't frighten me."



The smile, if anything, gets wider. Other than a glitter of something in its eyes, the kobold does not reply. Instead, it caresses its scaly cape.

_And when the fiends eat your soul, you will remember your words._


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quiet after his initial introduction, Maavnod took a long time to think things through before speaking.  He looked around at the ones this Grey King wanted him to work with. _Were they so different from the 20th? Yes they were, but they were no demons, well most weren't.  But do I want to travel back into the Demon Wastes?_  He had spent so long running from there and the mutations had not progressed. _Perhaps over the past 5 years it had run its course? _

When Oliver spoke with false confidence, Maavnod chose to respond, "The little one right. The Wastes consume all who enter unless you focus on the hunt. I took these from a demon of the Wastes and they do not frighten me." he says puffing up his chest (to show off the chainmail) and hefts his great mace.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 15, 2007)

> The kobold's mouth twisted into something that may have been a grin on a normal human face. "The Wassstes will eat sssoftskinsss. Heat, sssands and glassss, and fiendsss who run free. Neither me nor that hunter of my kind"---it indicates the largish creature---"will be welcome back, sssooo blood will be ssspilt."
> 
> Maavnod chose to respond, "The little one right. The Wastes consume all who enter unless you focus on the hunt. I took these from a demon of the Wastes and they do not frighten me." he says puffing up his chest (to show off the chainmail) and hefts his great mace.




Valerian arches one eyebrow at the scaled one's first words since entering the room, and at the large humanoid's response. "I have found, in my wandering, that ventures without a little spilt blood are rarely worth the time they take. If one is unwilling to give his life's energy to a task, he will not likely reap any reward from it."



> Oliver smirks at the small reptilian kobold. "I can see why you'd be afraid of demon's, but they don't frighten me." After making the bold statement, he speaks again to Andoran. "If you really think this cache will help us, I'll be the first to volunteer to go." Oliver looks around the room, judging the reactions, and the courage of the others to go to such an inhospitable place.




Oliver's reply to the kobold merely makes Valerian shake his head and sigh softly to himself. _Hasty, hasty . . . and proud. This one is unwilling to let anyone see how unsettled he really is. He will lead the charge and wave the banner, trapped by his own lack of confidence in himself._



> "I would like to see some token of your ability to compensate us in the manner to which you have spoken as a matter of good faith in the bargain that you are attempting to strike with us." Arrgha'n states and then continues "If you can give us what it is we desire that I am in, otherwise there are more important things that I have to attend to."




Valerian nods in response to Arrgha'n's statement. "Yes, I agree. I am not unwilling to perform these tasks for you, but I will require some assurance that you can follow through on your promise of payment. One does not simply walk in to the Demon Wastes, after all."



> Though he had no real reason to be surprised, the mention of the Demon Wastes sent a cold chill down his back. The Mournland was one thing, and terrible enough, but the Wastes... He shuddered.




_This one . . . at least, is honest. Or, perhaps, is he simply too frightened and inexperienced to hide his fear and unease? Time will tell - he will be unable to refuse our host's offer, I am sure, just as the rest of us will._ Valerian does not react outwardly to Kurst's indecision, other than to treat him to a lingering, appraising look.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "Ah, so not only the Mournlands, but the Demon Wastes as well? Truly, we have our work cut out for us - if we agree. I would be interested in some more details before I choose one way or another." He thinks for a moment, then adds, "And . . . I'm also curious about your mysterious 'we'. A junior assistant minister, you claim, and yet you and your 'personal staff' have located items that would allow exploration of the Mournlands? There are many people who have been trying to explore those lands since the War, and with certainly more resources than an ex junior assistant minister of a country that no longer exists and his staff. I think there's more here than you're telling us. Not that secrets at this stage are terribly surprising, mind you."



  "Well, I _was_ the junior minister," Andoran says with a nod, leaving his audience to fill in the blanks.  When one's entire nation has been destroyed, there's really nothing to distract one from fufilling one's duty, is there?  "But yes, what details did you want to know?"

Valerian: [sblock]Andoran's entrance could have been due to the fact that the wall is an illusion, or possibly a _phasing_ effect.  The Demon Wastes are held to be the homes of many extraplanar nasties, as well as tribes of orcs, humans, and others that eke out a miserable existance in its harsh environment.  It is said the relics left over from the Age of Demons reside their in ruined fortresses guarded by ancient magics.  The Mournland is known to be anathema to magical healing, as well as having occasional warping effects on magic in general.  It's easy to get lost or despondant and just lay down and die.  Undead and other creatures warped by magic are said to roam the Mournland freely.  Of Andoran, you recall nothing.[/sblock]



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver smirks at the small reptilian kobold.  "I can see why you'd be afraid of demon's, but they don't frighten me."   After making the bold statement, he speaks again to Andoran.  "If you really think this cache will help us, I'll be the first to volunteer to go."  Oliver looks around the room, judging the reactions, and the courage of the others to go to such an inhospitable place.



  "I appreciate that Oliver.  Really, it shows great courage to go to such a place, but I assure you the rewards will be worth it."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "I would like to see some token of your ability to compensate us in the manner to which you have spoken as a matter of good faith in the bargain that you are attempting to strike with us." Arrgha'n states and then continues  "If you can give us what it is we desire that I am in, otherwise there are more important things that  I have to attend to."



  "The Reverend Mother bore two children of her own in the service of the Project, two of the first, to see if it was viable.  She's living in the Byeshk Mountains with a few remaining Heirs.  It's unknown how long she'll stay there though," Andoran says with no hesitation.



> Valerian nods in response to Arrgha'n's statement. "Yes, I agree. I am not unwilling to perform these tasks for you, but I will require some assurance that you can follow through on your promise of payment. One does not simply walk in to the Demon Wastes, after all."



  "The golem you discovered has kin, such as it is, in a ruined temple that once stood under the surface of Cyre.  It was re-discovered, much to our surprise, in the foothills of the Icehorn mountains six months ago.  It drove two of my staff mad, one to the point of suicide, with the visions it inflicted upon them.  Despite the distance between the two golems, they share similar features," he adds to the elf, pulling out a wrinkled and bloodstained piece of parchment from a hidden inner pocket and passing it to him.  The drawing upon it is in shocking detail, evoking something Valerian hasn't seen since Xen'drik.  Despite the skill of the artist, the signature at the bottom is scrawled, as if the artist forgot his name halfway through, and humanoid teethmarks tatter the periphery, as if someone tried to eat the drawing.

"I never promise what I cannot deliver," he says simply to the others.  "We have contacts that can see you supplied with items of the mundane, and people that can guide you as far as the Labyrinth.  Maps will have to take you the rest of the way.  Furthermore, I say to you these items I send you after are equal in power to many items of magic, but cannot be _dispelled_ or _silenced_, easily identified or even perceived by some.  Also, due to their nature, few can weild them safely, for they lack the correct mind-set.  I judge that you are all strong-willed and able to deal with them, and thus you may keep them and whatever else you may find in your journey.  I seek only information and specimens of the Mournland."


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Arrgha'n blinks twice in the quiet following Andoran's response. He shakes his head, satisfied, and says "When do we leave?"


----------



## Zurai (Oct 15, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



> "Well, I _was_ the junior minister," Andoran says with a nod, leaving his audience to fill in the blanks. "But yes, what details did you want to know?"




"Well, for starters, how deep into the Wastes is this cache you have found?"



> "The golem you discovered has kin, such as it is, in a ruined temple that once stood under the surface of Cyre.  It was re-discovered, much to our surprise, in the foothills of the Icehorn mountains six months ago.  It drove two of my staff mad, one to the point of suicide, with the visions it inflicted upon them.  Despite the distance between the two golems, they share similar features," he adds to the elf, pulling out a wrinkled and bloodstained piece of parchment from a hidden inner pocket and passing it to him.




Valerian takes the parchment from Andoran and studies it in minute detail for several minutes, then nods and slips it into his shroud. "This satisifies my request for proof of your ability to follow through on payment. I will do these tasks for you."




OOC: Valerian is sold. He'll also attempt to determine if that wall is illusionary as well as he can from his seat; no need to insult the host by trying to poke one's hand through it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Andoran smiles slightly at Arrgha'n, and then turns to Valerian.

"The cache is at least a week's journey on foot inside the wastes.  That is, of course, factoring in weather and various other delays.  I've never heard of a trip there going smoothly, as I'm sure our scaled and lithodermic friends can attest to," he sais, nodding to Irthos and Maavnod.

Valerian: [sblock]From here the illusion, if that's what it is, seems pretty darn good.  You can't detect any irregularities in the dim light.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"You will be amenable to getting us a few supplies to start our _dangerous_ mission, assuming that everyone is agreement?" says Arrgha'n looking to the rest of the strange group that has been assembled.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

"What kinds of supplies were you thinking of?" he asks genially.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 16, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Arrgha'n smiles pensively in return, knowing full well that their benefactor was well versed in this game. "A Shadow Sibling (MoE pg 156), a Masterful Bow that I can fully wield (MW, Mighty [+2]), and rations come to mind. Perhaps mounts that would not be a direct liability while in the Wastes. Those are a few things that come to mind." The Hunter shifts a little and itches the bulge on his arm.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 16, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver looks passively at his new companions as they receive the proof they need in order to accept this mission.  _He does know much about us, but the question is how much._



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I appreciate that Oliver. Really, it shows great courage to go to such a place, but I assure you the rewards will be worth it."




"Good," he says, with a smile.  He then pulls his dagger from the underside of the table, twirling it between his fingers before tucking it into the sheathe in his boot.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What kinds of supplies were you thinking of?" he asks genially.




After the hobgoblin creature speaks, Oliver adds, "Perhaps those of us that fight with blade could have some capsules of alchemical nature and retainers for them as well."

Diplomacy once again, +10.  I speak of the alchemical weapon capsules and retainers from complete adventurer.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 16, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

While Kurst really doesn't understand what it is the others are being told, it's obvious that Andoran knew information that was good enough to persuade them.  Of course, most of them didn't look like they needed a great deal of convincing to go to someplace like the Wastes.  They weren't quivering about it.  They obviously knew what they were doing.

But it all came back to the fact that he was out of options, and he couldn't keep but thinking that Andoran could easily ensure that he was found if he refused, if he were so inclined.  It was a silly idea, but Kurst couldn't ignore it.

"I... I don't think I need anything..."


----------



## Zurai (Oct 16, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



> "What kinds of supplies were you thinking of?" he asks genially.



"Well, we'll need at least two week's worth of food per person, preferably three or four . . . and hopefully some kind of beasts of burden to transport all that food. Then we'll need food for them, of course, with more beasts to carry _those_ supplies. 'One damned mule in three, just to carry the feed!' is what Koll told me when he was planning the expedition into Xen'drik." He sighs and shakes his head, "A week-long trip into the Demon Wastes is no simple logistical feat. I'm sure you've already considered these things, but it's best to be very clear about the neccessities of such a voyage."

He pauses again and considers, then states, "As for more . . . esoteric . . . supplies, I have no specific requests. If you wanted to hand me a bundle of divine-attuned scrolls I would hardly object, however!" He finishes with a smirk.

OOC: Valerian isn't aware that certain party members have infinite food and water for themselves 
Also, he'll make a Knowledge check (taking 10 if you'll allow) to see if there's any special gear that would be helpful for going into the Wastes - hot weather gear, cold weather gear, whatever.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2007)

Andoran raises an eyebrow in a kind of ironic salute to Oliver before responding.

"Arrgha'n, I'm afraid we have no such weapons at present.  Though you will be traveling through the Reaches on your way to the Wastes, and if there were every a place to find a good bow, that would be it.  But, as it comes to rations, there's a caravan master who owes us a favor or two, and he can supply you all with food and drink that will feed you in perpetutity without weighing you down.  

"The Wastes are hot and dry where they aren't cold and dry, and windy and stormy to boot.  We have some sturdy little mules, Vadalis-bred, trained and accustomed to defending themselves and hardy in all weathers and terrain, to bear your luggage.  There are some clever little feedbags that can keep them fed, and I'll loan you a _decanter_ to keep them watered.  

"I believe I can rustle up some alchemical aid for you, though I'm afraid divine scrolls are in short supply right now.  You might be able to pick some up in the Reaches, if you don't alienate the druids.  Keep clear of the Ashbound sect; they're a bit fanatical.

"I also have one more thing for you," he adds, and snaps his fingers.  A moment later the bar wench comes through the doors and moves to stand next to Andoran.  As you watch, her face unages, taking the harsh lines of a young woman with a distinctly Karranthi cast to her features, her hair shortens and blackens, and her body becomes thinner and more lithe.

"This is Yatrax.  Like you, she has an unusual practice, but I contacted her long ago.  She can aid you in crossing Khorvaire, and though she has not been in the Wastes herself, she did speak to those that drew our maps.  She has talents you might find valuable, particularly in enhancement and divination."

Yatrax simply gives everyone a quick glance, her bar wench's outfit now seeming like a quaint costume.  Shadows seem to cling to her, and when she gives a short bow of welcome, the sharp-eyed may note her shadow moves an instant after she does.

OOC: Valerian, the Demon Wastes are known to be hot, dry, and barren.  Traveling there would be difficult enough if not for the roving tribes of barbarian cannibals, demons, fiends, night hags, ghosts, and other hazards such as dust storms and dry lightning.  Hot weather gear might not be a bad idea, considering you'll probably arrive at the Wastes when summer finally gets here.  Also, you and Kurst recognize Yatrax's transformation as a _disguise self_ effect.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 16, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"Very well. I am ready." Arrgha'n, nods to Yatrax, and then stands ready to move forward with their mission.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2007)

Maavnod's earlier reply not withstanding, it was already telling that the small giant was a man of small words.  "The passes over the Shadowcrags are not easy. Pack animals will hinder us." what he did not say was that he very much did not want to head back into Goliath territory.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 16, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

Valerian nods, accepting Andoran's description of the logistics already planned for the group.

When Yatrax is introduced, Valerian stands and bows back to her. "I greet you, Yatrax. Are you to be our watchdog, then?" This last he directs more at Andoran than Yatrax herself, though the smile on his face removes some of the sting from the remark.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2007)

"I _am_ a practical man," Andoran says again with a faint smile.

"As for the pack animals... your initial path doesn't lie over the Shadowcrags, but through the Labyrinth.  While the terrain there is rough, it is not truly mountainous.  The beasts will be able to handle it.  It's the barbarians that guard the way that may prove more troublesome," he adds.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "As for the pack animals... your initial path doesn't lie over the Shadowcrags, but through the Labyrinth.  While the terrain there is rough, it is not truly mountainous.  The beasts will be able to handle it.  It's the barbarians that guard the way that may prove more troublesome," he adds.



The kobold hisses. "Kill usss they will try. They call usss tainted, they ssshall. The sssmell of fiendss be on usss all. Die they mussst."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 17, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver nods in affirmation that his request is made.

He then raises an eyebrow at the transformation of Yatrax.  He abruptly stands and boldly strides over to the woman.  "I apologize, I didn't properly introduce myself earlier;  my name is Oliver," he says with an extravagant bow.  "That is an intriguing talent you have, perhaps on our trip, we can find some time alone to speak about such things.  Surely one as beautiful as you, would also have a wealth of talent."  He then strides toward the door, half-turning, giving one last glance and a mischievous half smile towards Yatrax.  "I will be staying the night here, if we are indeed staying, and not leaving at once.  I shall be in my room upstairs."

Diplomacy +10.  Cue the dramatic exit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2007)

"If they must die, then I expect you'll find ways to accomplish that.  Now, if you wish rooms, there are some available above.  Tomorrow I will have things ready, and you can leave if you wish.  Yatrax has the maps, and will be able to guide you.  Speed is not precisely of the essense, but I'd rather you not dally for days on end," he finishes.  Rising from the table, he bows, and then vanished out the same wall he came in.  



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver nods in affirmation that his request is made.
> 
> He then raises an eyebrow at the transformation of Yatrax.  He abruptly stands and boldly strides over to the woman.  "I apologize, I didn't properly introduce myself earlier;  my name is Oliver," he says with an extravagant bow.  "That is an intriguing talent you have, perhaps on our trip, we can find some time alone to speak about such things.  Surely one as beautiful as you, would also have a wealth of talent."  He then strides toward the door, half-turning, giving one last glance and a mischievous half smile towards Yatrax.  "I will be staying the night here, if we are indeed staying, and not leaving at once.  I shall be in my room upstairs."



  "If you wish to speak then Oliver, then we shall speak.  Let me meet you upstairs," she says a little cooly, her voice showing a hint of a Karrnathi accent.  She does give you a bit of a smile though, and walks slowly out the door.

For those that take rooms, each one is small, with a single narrow bed, chest, and table with a small, cheap lantern.  The doors are heavy and thick, with a good bolt on the inside and a good lock on the other.  The windows are small, allowing for a breath of fresh air, but little else, and heavily shuttered.  Though not fancy, the rooms all seem built for those fearful of attack or spying.  Perhaps the name of this inn is not just simple whimsy after all.

After ten minutes or so, Yatrax knocks on Oliver's door, dressed now in tailored black robes, her hair neatly braided.

"So, Oliver, who was talking so gallently down there?  Was it truly you?  Or is someone else talking?" she asks, tilting her head to the side a bit.

OOC:  Anyone else doing anything?  Want to do any shopping, sight-seeing, information-gathering, interrogating, wanton slaughtering, eating of wantons, or anything else?


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 17, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Knowing that Andoran is expecting this Arrgha'n approaches and extends his hand. Whether he accepts the shake or not, he leans in and whispers "



Spoiler



The time will come when I will have to kill you. Nothing personal, but part of it is orders and the other part it is self preservation. I do, however look forward to working with and for you. This reminds me somewhat of my time with the Project. Thank you for this opportunity.


" 

Following his response (assuming I do not respond) I nod good bye and make my way out into the city for some info-gathering and then back to my room for the night. 

[*OOC:*


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari... said:
			
		

> wanton slaughtering, eating of wantons, or anything else?



 Tempting. Very Tempting.  

I will spend some time info-gathering about: what is currently happening in the Demon Wastes (current dangers and activity) and on the way to it; current enemies or competitors to Andoran and his current works (in case they wish to thwart us); Andoran, his people and motives; aberrant activity in the area. I look for info in this order of preference. If I can't get all the info that is fine. I will want to have enough sleep to not be affected by its lack. Being a little tired is OK.]


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 17, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

Kurst continues to mope in silence, though when Yartrax reveals herself, he spares the woman a nervous glance before quickly looking away.

He even scowls a bit when she seems to follow Oliver to his room...

As the others start to leave, Kurst does the same, mumbling "I'll be in my room then.."

Once alone, the young man pulls out some materials and beings to write a scroll that should be of some help...

OOC:  Kurst will be doing his best to hide in his room.  Provided we have enough time, I'm going to try and make a scroll of _endure elements_.  UMD check for scrolls is +15.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 17, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

Valerian will linger in the room until everyone has left, then cast _Detect Magic_ and inspect the wall that Andoran made his entrance and exit through. Assuming he doesn't find any signs of magic there, he'll sweep the room with _Detect Magic_ quickly, grab a meal's worth of food and wine, then head up to his room.

Once he reaches the room, he closes the window shutters tightly and locks the door. He spends the night researching his notes and inspecting the drawing of the golem Andoran gave him in minute detail, which he adds to his collection of notes, intending to cast _Amanuensis_ to copy it as soon as possible (probably tomorrow).


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Maavnod nods at the conclusion of the conversation. He'll accompany these strange people even into the Wastes, but he does not speak openly about why or what he wants out of the bargain.  It will be up to this Andoran to meet his expectations at that time. For the night he stays in his room though it is uncomfortable and awkward for his large frame. He much prefers the outdoors but would not want to start a new working relationship by offending his host.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

The kobold just leaves without any additional pleasantries at the end of the discussion. It does not stay in its room, instead leaving town to find a solitary place to sleep, preferably elevated. The Progenitors would ensure Irthos is where it is needed in the morning.


_Soft they are, and soft they shall be in beds between wood._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver locks and shutters his window, and then his door.  When Vatrax knocks, he hesitantly cracks the door, then ushers her in.  "I knew you'd show up sooner or later.  Nice pajamas,"  he says with a wink and grin.  He sits on the bed, taking off his sword and laying it beside his bed.  His shield already lay discarded, leaning against the chest.  He removes his boots, and the dagger within, placing the blade within easy reach.





> "So, Oliver, who was talking so gallently down there? Was it truly you? Or is someone else talking?"



 

"That,"  he says with the same half smile he portrayed downstairs, "is for me to know and you to find out."   He scoots further back on the bed and leans against the wall.  He gestures for her to have a seat next to him.  "Now what of you?  You and Andoran old friends...Or lovers?  Did he save your life...Or do you owe him something more than a life?"

Once she has answered his beginning questions, he poses a few other questions.  "You traveled far further than I have.  Tell me what to expect on this journey.  Barbarians in the wastes, and demons as well?  How do they fight and what could they do to me?"

Diplomacy +10


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Knowing that Andoran is expecting this Arrgha'n approaches and extends his hand. Whether he accepts the shake or not, he leans in and whispers "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Andoran's raised eyebrow disappears into his hairline at Arrgha'n's comment, but accepts the handshake anyway.

"Somehow, that seems entirely expected," is all he says in return.



> [*OOC:*  Tempting. Very Tempting.
> 
> I will spend some time info-gathering about: what is currently happening in the Demon Wastes (current dangers and activity) and on the way to it; current enemies or competitors to Andoran and his current works (in case they wish to thwart us); Andoran, his people and motives; aberrant activity in the area. I look for info in this order of preference. If I can't get all the info that is fine. I will want to have enough sleep to not be affected by its lack. Being a little tired is OK.]



OOC:  Dude, seriously, those wantons are good, I don't blame you for being tempted.  Anyways, in asking around for information about the Demon Wastes, you find the people of New Cyre are more or less ignorant of such things.  Of Andoran, you learn that no one knows of that particular name, but when you describe him, an off-duty guard (whom you had to get fairly drunk) comments he saw a fellow of that general look going into and out of the Prince's home a few times.  Not surprisingly, after that auspicious start, you can't find anything about his "staff" or motives.  But, as for aberrant activity, [sblock]you do hear one interesting rumor.  There have been a series of maulings and thievings in the past several months in several of the small villages and hamlets around New Cyre, starting from the northeast and going towards the southwest.  The mauled victim is always robbed, almost always in a locked house, and is usually someone with a fair amount of money.  The string of crimes skipped over New Cyre, which makes your informant, a merchant of spices, think that whoever's behind this knew New Cyre had too many soldiers and inquisitives to make it worth his time.  You, on the other hand, remember hearing about these "locked room" mysteries before.  Sometimes it was a shapeshifting creature, sometimes just a clever thief, sometimes a magician, and _sometimes_ it was a creature that could pop in and out of the Ethereal Plane as easily as you would walk into a room.  An ethereal filcher or maurader perhaps.  Or both.  The string of crimes is moving away from New Cyre, but in the general direction of the Orien trade road, the road you'll be following in the morning...[/sblock]

Kurst can spend the evening carefully scribing himself a new scroll, knowing protection from extremes of temperature will be very useful in his upcoming trials.

Valerian finds there is indeed magic on the wall, and of the illusion type as well.  However, poking his hand at the wall he feels only a rough wall, not the emptiness he had been expecting.  Lips pursed, he considers that perhaps this is a different type of illusion.  Shadow illusion perhaps?  It may very well be, which might give it substance except for those with certain talismans or those that were designated by the caster.

At any rate, he can gather the fine food and drink and retire to a quite night of note-taking in his room.

Maavnod passes a mildly uncomfortable evening in the small bed, but at least it is quiet within the inn.  Once the door is shut, he can't even hear the conversation in the common room.

Irthos leaves, departing from the inn and soon the town altogether.  A quick survey of the land finds him a tree on a small rise, a place he can sleep that still gives him a good view of his surroundings.  The night passes fairly quietly, though he awakes with his scales slicked with dew.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver locks and shutters his window, and then his door.  When Vatrax knocks, he hesitantly cracks the door, then ushers her in.  "I knew you'd show up sooner or later.  Nice pajamas,"  he says with a wink and grin.  He sits on the bed, taking off his sword and laying it beside his bed.  His shield already lay discarded, leaning against the chest.  He removes his boots, and the dagger within, placing the blade within easy reach.



  "They're not pajamas darling.  Some of us just don't feel the need to truss ourselves up in armor," she says with a small smile, stepping into the room and closing the door.



> ""So, Oliver, who was talking so gallently down there? Was it truly you? Or is someone else talking?"
> 
> "That,"  he says with the same half smile he portrayed downstairs, "is for me to know and you to find out."   He scoots further back on the bed and leans against the wall.  He gestures for her to have a seat next to him.  "Now what of you?  You and Andoran old friends...Or lovers?  Did he save your life...Or do you owe him something more than a life?"



  Yatrax doesn't take a seat quite yet, but leans agains the wall next to the bed.  "No, not lovers.  He's not old enough to be my father, but certainly an older brother, and that would feel terribly awkward.  No, he is my employer, after a fashion, as he now is yours.  He found me, doing what I do best, and offered me an opportunity I could not refuse.  This surely will be dangerous, but the rewards..." she trails off, raising an eyebrow.



> Once she has answered his beginning questions, he poses a few other questions.  "You traveled far further than I have.  Tell me what to expect on this journey.  Barbarians in the wastes, and demons as well?  How do they fight and what could they do to me?"



  "You think you know where I'm from?" she gives a small silvery laugh.  "But yes, the barbarians.  They know this Labyrinth like the backs of their hands.  They know every spot of ambush, every deadfall and pit, every trap and fall corridor, every roaming monster and where their territory is.  When they have let the Labyrinth itself soften us up, they will attack without mercy.  The demons can attack cleverly or vicioiusly, depending on what kind they are.  Most are brutes, but some are intelligent.  Most have tough hides, are resistant to magic, and are terribly cruel.  All what you would expect from a demon," she tells him, brushing her hair back from her face.  In the shadows of the lantern, her own shadow is a breath behind her own motions.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*



> "You think you know where I'm from?"




"No my dear," Oliver says leaning forward once more, "I merely know you have traveled to the Wastes, that is further than I have traveled in my lifetime."

"Oh and I don't need my armor," he says standing and removing the fine links of his mithral shirt.



> "He found me, doing what I do best..."




"Let me show you what I do best," he said pulling her towards him, and leaning in for a kiss.

Bow chica wow wow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "No my dear," Oliver says leaning forward once more, "I merely know you have traveled to the Wastes, that is further than I have traveled in my lifetime."
> 
> "Oh and I don't need my armor," he says standing and removing the fine links of his mithral shirt.



  Yatrax gives Oliver a crooked grin as he tosses the shirt aside, and removes something from an inner pocket of her robes; a small empty ink vial.



> "Let me show you what I do best," he said pulling her towards him, and leaning in for a kiss.



  Yatrax leans forward to meet him, her eyes dark in the dim light, and grabs his collar, pulling him close to seal their lips together for a long moment.  Pulling apart to breathe, she makes a simple gesture, and something blacker and deeper than darkness pulls free of the shadows and fills the vial.  Then the light goes out.

The vial glows a dull red in the darkness, and Yatrax dips her fingers in it, tracing on both of your faces, so strange patterns mark your places in the blackness.

"Show me," she whispers...

And we'll fade to black, literally and figuratively.


In the morning, the Cloak and Dagger has light sweet and savory little cakes with various sauces and jams, along with ale and cider for those interested.

By mid-morning, ten sturdy little donkeys are arrayed in the stableyard of the inn, along with a note from Andoran.

_There is a House Orien carvan leaving at eleven in the morning.  The first part of your path lies with them, and the caravan master has all of your provisioning needs, along with the alchemical aid I promised._  The note, not surprisingly, is signed with a gray crown.

OOC: EvolutionKB, we're on a slightly different timeline than the others for right now, so if you want to roleplay waking up, we can do that without holding up the others.  For everyone else, if you need to grab any other supplies or inform your collegues of anything, now'd be the time.  And can I get a general marching order?  The roads would allow for at least two or three abreast riding either way, or one wagon each direction, because you're on an Orien trade road.  Once I have that, we'll be off!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Arrgha'n wakes up from a night of talking and info-gathering basically rested and very much looking forward to the mission at hand. The route ahead may reveal minions of Xoriat that need to be disposed of. Arrgha'n smiles to himself at the thought of this and relishes in the thought of a hunt. 

The Half-Daelkyr stretches, gets, his equipment ready to go, and then makes his way down stairs to meet the rest of his new found companions for their first foray together under the banner of their new mutual benefactor, the "Gray King". 

He walks downstairs to greet the rest and once everyone has arrived he says "Last night I did a little wandering around New Cyre to... hear what I could hear. The only thing I was able to find out about our benefactor is that a man of that description has been seen entering and leaving the Prince's home.

And more importantly there seems to be a string of robbery/maulings that have happened over the last week or so that whose pattern leads up to New Cyre from the North East and then skips it, then continues South West along the Orien trade route that we are about to embark on. These have happened in buildings that have been secured and there should have been no real way in. 

My thoughts are that this string or crimes could be related to creatures such as.... they are sometimes called 'Ethereal Filchers' or possibly 'Ethereal Marauders' or the like. We will want to be wary of ourselves and anything strange happening. I would like the opportunity to try to hunt these thing(s) down for a few days if we encounter them seeming as we are not under a tight schedule. 

This will also give us a chance to see how we will all work together - our abilities and how best to complement each other's arts so as to make the journey to the Demon Wastes a little safer and more productive for everyone."

[*OOC:* I will ride to the front of the caravan keeping my eyes and ears open trying to always be within charging distance of the nearest party member. 

If the crimes have a pattern that I can kind of predict or have a good idea where the next one might be happening I will try to take some time to do some In-gathering there to see if I can find their activity. ] 

Arrgha'n awaits their response.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

Valerian lingers in his room for a short while, taking a final few notes on the golem drawing and on his discoveries over the last few days, then prepares his spells for the day and comes downstairs.



> He walks downstairs to greet the rest and once everyone has arrived he says "Last night I did a little wandering around New Cyre to... hear what I could hear. The only thing I was able to find out about our benefactor is that a man of that description has been seen entering and leaving the Prince's home.



"Not surprising. He is obviously not a simple junior minister, no matter what he may have been at one time."


> I would like the opportunity to try to hunt these thing(s) down for a few days if we encounter them seeming as we are not under a tight schedule.
> 
> This will also give us a chance to see how we will all work together - our abilities and how best to complement each other's arts so as to make the journey to the Demon Wastes a little safer and more productive for everyone."



Valerian shakes his head. "I don't see how that involves us at all. I certainly won't dictate your decisions to you, but unless whatever or whoever it is attempts to attack _us_, I plan to stay with the mission. Still, information is always worth having, and we can at least keep our eyes out for it now."



OOC: Knowledge: Planes +12, Arcana +10, or Dungeoneering +10 for Ethereal Filchers and Ethereal Marauders. 
I re-checked the spell description, and _Amanuensis_ *only* copies text. Le suck. I'm changing his spell list for today as a result.
As for marching order, Valerian would prefer to stay on/in a wagon if possible (more time for note taking/reading). If not, he'd be somewhere in the middle to the end of the group.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

Shaking out the dew, Irthos nimbly climbs down the tree and walks back to town so as not to attract attention. It eats its rations before returning, eschewing any proffered food. As the others talk about their plans, it says nothing. There was no need. It waited.

OOC: Irthos will try to stay on a high place (top of a coach, etc.) in order to use his mobility if needbe. Middle front.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver awakens with a start, the room was light now unlike last night.  He looks down at Yatrax, still dozing, steps off the bed and begins to dress.  _Oh Paimon, you are always so much fun._ His movement awaken Yatrax.  Oliver smiles,  "Not too early for you is it?  We'd best get up and get ready for the road ahead," he says gently stroking her long dark hair.  "Would you be a dear and go fetch us some breakfast?  I didn't really have time to clean my weapons and armor last night, I'll start on that then."

If Yatrax leaves without trouble, I lock the door behind her, then begin to summon and bind  Paimon once more.  I ignore the door if she tries to come in, making a suitable bluff, "hold on, my mail is tighter than I remember."If she doesn't, I'll then volunteer to go downstairs.  Once I am in the clear, I jump inside an unlocked empty room, bind Paimon and go get us breakfast.  If she questions I attempt a bluff, something along the lines of "they had to make more, Arrgha'n eats a lot."  Bluff +8/Diplomacy +10


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd be towards the middle front, closer to the front.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

*Kurst (Human, Artificer/Warlock)*

The young artificer hadn't slept well, and it showed.  Of course, he hadn't slept well in quite some time.  At least he got the scroll done, but he wondered if a single one would do any real good...

With some of the others talking about hunting down some creatures on the way, Kurst was even more ill at ease.  The last thing he wanted to do was go looking for extra trouble.  However, primary on his mind was getting out of the city.  Uncomfortable with the group as he already was, he was less than ken to raise his voice on the matter, opting instead to move his horse as near the center of the caravan as he could.

OOC: Kurst will try to stay as near to the middle of the group as possible, the less visible the spot, the better in his mind.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2007)

So our group has everyone in the middle, eh?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

Kurst, noting that some of the others were already congregating towards the middle of the caravan, pulled back some, seeking to stay in the shadow of one of the wagons further back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver awakens with a start, the room was light now unlike last night.  He looks down at Yatrax, still dozing, steps off the bed and begins to dress.  _Oh Paimon, you are always so much fun._ His movement awaken Yatrax.  Oliver smiles,  "Not too early for you is it?  We'd best get up and get ready for the road ahead," he says gently stroking her long dark hair.  "Would you be a dear and go fetch us some breakfast?  I didn't really have time to clean my weapons and armor last night, I'll start on that then."



  When you wake Yatrax up, she simply sits up and pulls on her clothes and leaves, ignoring your comment.  Not ignoring in the "How dare you speak to me, peasant!" kind of way, nor the, "How drunk _was_ I last night that I ended up in bed with _you?_" but more along the lines of she didn't even acknowledge your existance.

Strange.  

You take a moment to use the rest of the ink Yatrax left behind (you'll have to pick up some chalk or something if you keep binding indoors) to mark out Paimon's symbol on the floor, after shoving all the furniture out of the way.  Paimon appears as you entreat for his presence, whirling on his bladed limbs, speaking his garbled voice, as you ask for his power in exchange for the experience in the real world.

Paimon gives a very crooked grin as he agrees, and you feel your face twisting slightly, once side of your mouth becoming bigger than the other.  You feel Paimon lodge in your soul, and you know that today, Paimon has the better of you.

OOC: You only get an 11 on your binding check, so poor pact today I'm afraid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As the party slowly comes together and discusses their options, a burly and weathered man in neat traveling clothes comes up to speak to you, at the head of a dozen wagons.  He bears the badge of the Transportation Guild prominently embroidered in fine threads on the breast of his tunic, so chances are he is the caravan master, something that's borne out a moment later.

"I understand you're our passengers," he says without preamble.  "I'm Caravan Master Vorj Toppe...  He trails off a little when Irthos and Maavnod come into view.  Irthos literally by chosing the highest wagon in the caravan and perching.

"Ah, you aren't expected to fight if there's trouble, we have our own defenders for that," he continues after a second, gesturing at the men and women that are mounted at the sides of the wagons, all of them bearing the yellow and green badges of the Blademark's Guild.  "But I wouldn't say no if you happen to pitch in against any bandits or beasts we encounter.  We'll be making major stops at Starilaskur, Hatheril, and Xandrar before we get out of Breland, then Niern and Greenheart in the Reaches.  After that, you'll be on your own, unless you want to strike out before then.  It'll take us a couple of months to complete our rounds."

His expression is somewhat tight and drawn, a little closed and impassive.  Both Irthos and Valerian get the impression 



Spoiler



that he's rather reluctant to have you along, but has been forced into the situation.  Probably this man owes Andoran a favor, and this is how he's repaying it.



The timeframe for the carvan isn't outrageous.  It's a trading caravan, after all, and stops in each village to unload goods and pick up others.  This isn't the fastest way to get from place to place certainly, but perhaps Andoran couldn't spring for the lightning rail.  For one reason or another.

As the group loads their luggage and mounts up, Master Vorj begins the caravan, knowing it'll take a while to get it going.  Thosing chosing to ride on wagons can find space in the kitchen wagon, and the group can string themselves out as they see fit.  The apprentice caravaners and merchants, servants and guards generally all look at you strangely, but no one seems to want to talk to you.  At all.

Oliver notices something when Yatrax rejoins the party.  She seems pleased to see him even with his mouth all skewed and slanted, perhaps even more so than last night.

"I'm glad to see I didn't scare you," is her only comment.

The caravan moves out under the warm Brelish sky, heading westward.  The day is overcast and the weather is slightly rainy, and most people plod along under their raincapes with the typical resignation of people who travel for a living.

Outside of New Cyre, farms and small villages dot the landscape, plants already growing profusely in the wet weather.  There are still scars of war in some places, as evidenced by fenced-in graveyards of prodigous size, the occasional place where obviously some battle spell took affect, and the fact that the population of some of the towns is more dominated by the old and the young than those of fighting age.  

The caravan stops at several small villages to deliver crates of various goods, picking up fresh foods and other agrarian products.  Though you keep your ears peeled, so far no hints of the mysterious locked-room murders.  Not until the end of the week anyway.  You're within a day of Starilaskur, and the travel on the road has gotten thicker and thicker with other caravans, travelers, soldiers, and farmers.  The large village of Ulman was to be your final stop before the large city, and when you had arrived, Master Vorj had conducted his business like normal, trading his set goods and then bedding the caravan down for the night.  In the morning, the caravan was to finish up a transaction with one of the Guildmasters and then continue onward.

Instead you're awaked by shrieking in the dim light of dawn.

"Host's mercy!  Host's mercy on all of us!" someone howls.  The screaming is enough to wake everyone, and Vorj (and any of the party who so desire) go to find out the source of the wracket.  A young man is backing away from the door of the Tanner's Guildhouse, keys in one hand and the other pressed to his face.  The open door shows blood spatter on the inside, and those crowding around can see the mauled body of Master Tanner lying in the middle of the floor, clawed as if by some beast.

The young man's shrieks have roused much of the town, and it won't be long before the guards arrive.

Master Vorj stares at the body with a combination of shock and faint anger.

"Keeper's breath, it only needed that to make my trip complete!"

OOC: Valerian, while Arrgha'n's description certainly _could_ be the work of an ethereal filcher and/or maurader, why they'd suddenly pop in and kill and rob with no reason or rhyme is odd.  It would be more likely that someone is tempting or inducing them to come, or might be in league with them.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 20, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



> "Host's mercy!  Host's mercy on all of us!" someone howls.  The screaming is enough to wake everyone, and Vorj (and any of the party who so desire) go to find out the source of the wracket.




Valerian sighs with exasperation, but goes with Master Vorj to investigate. He was already up and prepared for the day, and there would obviously be no getting the caravan moving until the excitable peasant was calmed down and trade could take place.



> Master Vorj stares at the body with a combination of shock and faint anger.
> 
> "Keeper's breath, it only needed that to make my trip complete!"




_Well, it seems Arrgha'n's ethereal bugaboos have found him anyway. I suppose there'll be no stopping him now._

Valerian moves quickly about, first checking to make sure the corpse was actually a corpse, then checking to see if the wounds were consistent with Ethereal Filchers or Ethereal Marauders. After this cursory examination of the body, Valerian will cast _Detect Magic_ and search the room the Master Tanner was found in for any clues, physical or arcane.

[sblock=Valerian chants, in Draconic (spellcasting)]"Great Ones, guide my eyes to visions of your glory."[/sblock]

OOC: Heal +2 (taking 10 for a total of 12), Search +6. Knowledges as appropriate to any clues that might surface (mostly +10; K: The Planes is +12).
If the Master Tanner is still alive, Valerian will cast a _Cure Minor Wounds_ on him to stabilize him before searching the room.

[sblock=Valerian chants, in Elven (spellcasting) (only if Master Tanner is alive)]"May the grace of the Undying fill you for the slightest moment."[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 20, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Arrgha'n strides through the gathering crowd to the crime scene, nods to Valerian, and takes a close look at the wounds on the body.  He will look closely around to try to get a good idea as to which type of Spawn may have done this, and will search for any clues as to what they were looking for or what exactly may have transpired here. Perhaps for the tracks or evidence as to how many and what breeds were involved.

[*OOC:* Survival +7/9/11; Know (Dung) +7; Search +7
I really need the Investigate feat. Uggghhh! ]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2007)

Irthos spends the time traveling on his high perch, keeping a watch of the sky and the land. It eats it's meals alone, and generally avoids conversation. This probably suits most of the caravan fine.

When the shriek comes, the kobold's orange eyes flicker in the direction. When nothing violent charges them, it keeps to its perch, looking firmly around.

OOC: Senses aura, keeping an eye on the caravan.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *OOC:*Know (Dung)



Something stinky?  BTW, DarkOrange is Irthos' speech color.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Curious by the gathering crowd Maavnod wanders over. He keeps to the back, his ample height allowing him to see over. The scene of the bloody murder does not upset him, but he chooses not to hang around for very long.  Assuming that anything that vicious would not be still around, he'll make a short round to see if he can spot anything of interest in the vicinity.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 21, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver looked around in his pack for the chalk had bought.  _I thought I had it in here, I'll have to get some more before we leave._  Once Oliver has made his bound Paimon, he shakes his head, his wits were not about him again today.  _Hopefully I won't make the same mistake again that I made last night with Valtrax._  Her abruptness set his off his guard, something he rarely experienced.  _No matter, if she won't speak to me, I won't be speaking to her._  After adjusting his appearance and getting rid of the unsightly sign that marked his face, he goes downstairs, grabs a quick breakfast and then gets a good supply of chalk.

I assume this was okay, I had meant to put them on my sheet, but then forgot somehow.  I'll spend a gold to get 100 days worth of chalk.  I'll use my ability to suppress my sign as well, all the time, sorry I didn't mention it earlier.

Oliver keeps his distance from Vatrax, but when she approaches and speaks to him he can't hold his tongue.  "Don't you remember, I am not afraid of demons, why would I be afraid of you?" he says with a wink.  "Would you like to walk with me, I feel like I am the only normal one here," he says with a glance at the winged kobold, the mutated giant, and the hobgoblin thing.  "I'll defend you if we are attacked."

After a long journey, and the multitude of excuses to escape the sight of others in the morning to bind Paimon, Oliver perks up at the sound of the screaming.  Not hearing the sounds of battle, Oliver slinks away from the eyes of others, whether that be in an unattended wagon at the end of the caravan or just around the corner of an alley, it doesn't matter as long as he is out of sight.  _Finally some distraction where I don't have to make up some lame excuse._  He begins drawing the sign on the ground taking a few minutes to make sure all will come out right.

Binding check + 5

Assuming he binds Paimon without notice from the others in the caravan, he returns to the screaming, if asked about his whereabouts he says he was relieving himself.

Bluff +8


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 22, 2007)

Once Oliver pushes his way through the crowd and sees the body, he steps back outside.  He peers around, looking for Yatrax, making sure she was safe.  Blade drawn and shield readied, he goes around the perimeter of the building, looking for any signs of forced entry or anything out of the ordinary.


Search/Spot/Listen:  +2/-1/-1


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Valerian sighs with exasperation, but goes with Master Vorj to investigate. He was already up and prepared for the day, and there would obviously be no getting the caravan moving until the excitable peasant was calmed down and trade could take place.
> 
> _Well, it seems Arrgha'n's ethereal bugaboos have found him anyway. I suppose there'll be no stopping him now._
> 
> Valerian moves quickly about, first checking to make sure the corpse was actually a corpse, then checking to see if the wounds were consistent with Ethereal Filchers or Ethereal Marauders. After this cursory examination of the body, Valerian will cast _Detect Magic_ and search the room the Master Tanner was found in for any clues, physical or arcane.



  Master Tanner is quite dead, though only within the last hour or so.  There is a great gaping wound in his side, from a maw of prodigous size.  Certainly it's big enough to be from an ethereal maurader, but considering how big they are compared to a man, the details get a little blurred.  There is a faint magical aura of conjuration, but it is fading rapidly.

As you work, some of the people in the doorway look on wide-eyed, but most turn from the scene in fear.  You're a stranger, of course, but you're also _doing_ something about all of this.


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Arrgha'n strides through the gathering crowd to the crime scene, nods to Valerian, and takes a close look at the wounds on the body.  He will look closely around to try to get a good idea as to which type of Spawn may have done this, and will search for any clues as to what they were looking for or what exactly may have transpired here. Perhaps for the tracks or evidence as to how many and what breeds were involved.
> 
> [*OOC:* Survival +7/9/11; Know (Dung) +7; Search +7]



  You come to the same conclusion as Valerian, though you are certain that this was indeed a maurader.  The wound is huge and triangular with a puncture wound at the top, very indicative of a maurader.  Looking carefully for tracks around the body, you find very few tracks due to the neatly swept floor.  However, there are faint clawmarks, probably from the maurader.  Further out from the body are a few faint divots in the floor, as if something large pressed down suddenly and heavily.  Something like a filcher.  Since the front room of the Guildhall usually has samples of their best work as well as finished orders, it's not too hard to imagine what might have graced the now-empty shelves.

The tracks start in the middle of the room, well away from any windows or doors.  Well, that's only to be expected from those two species.  It seems that only one of each type was involved.  The Master Tanner must have been doing something in the middle of the room, the maurader appeared, and perhaps he tried to run to the door...  But he was no match for the beast, and thusly lost his life.  However, as the young man who sounded the alarm held keys in his hand, the door was locked initially.  The Master Tanner does have keys on his belt, but his beltpouch is missing.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Irthos spends the time traveling on his high perch, keeping a watch of the sky and the land. It eats it's meals alone, and generally avoids conversation. This probably suits most of the caravan fine.
> 
> When the shriek comes, the kobold's orange eyes flicker in the direction. When nothing violent charges them, it keeps to its perch, looking firmly around.
> 
> OOC: Senses aura, keeping an eye on the caravan.



  Looking about carefully, all of the caravan seems to be as surprised as the villagers.  However, as you keenly observe the scene you do notice 



Spoiler



a faint impression of a gray crown glowing with colorless fire hanging above the Guildhall.  It remains there for a few seconds and then vanishes.





			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Curious by the gathering crowd Maavnod wanders over. He keeps to the back, his ample height allowing him to see over. The scene of the bloody murder does not upset him, but he chooses not to hang around for very long.  Assuming that anything that vicious would not be still around, he'll make a short round to see if he can spot anything of interest in the vicinity.



  Going around one side of the Guildhall, he can spot a few people looking in the windows, children mostly, that flee when the goliath comes their way.  He spots no blood or anything odd in the alley, at least at first.  As he crosses closer to the window, something lets out an gods-awful shriek, high-pitched and irritating in the extreme.  It cuts off after moment, and you hear a faint scuffle somewhere above you, but it is gone in an instant.

More people pop into the alley to investigate, but when they see you, they quickly pop away again.  At length, an older man in the uniform of a town guard stands at the alley entrance.

"Young man, the Watch Commander must see you,"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

For everyone else, you also hear the shriek, but could not really determine its source.  The sound seems to hasten the town guards, who begin to separate the people out into groups, mostly involving those in the Guild, those who came to investigate, and those who already started to investigate.  Master Vorj clearly wants to throw up his hands in frustration, but politely stays and lets the commander know who is searching the dead body.  Though Vorj finds the lot of you odd, he's also seen your skills over the past several days.  He's a fair man.

Arrgha'n and Valerian find themselves being asked about their findings by the two watch inquisitives as Maavnod is rounded up to be questioned as well.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

_Previously..._



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver looked around in his pack for the chalk had bought.  _I thought I had it in here, I'll have to get some more before we leave._  Once Oliver has made his bound Paimon, he shakes his head, his wits were not about him again today.  _Hopefully I won't make the same mistake again that I made last night with Valtrax._  Her abruptness set his off his guard, something he rarely experienced.  _No matter, if she won't speak to me, I won't be speaking to her._  After adjusting his appearance and getting rid of the unsightly sign that marked his face, he goes downstairs, grabs a quick breakfast and then gets a good supply of chalk.
> 
> I assume this was okay, I had meant to put them on my sheet, but then forgot somehow.  I'll spend a gold to get 100 days worth of chalk.  I'll use my ability to suppress my sign as well, all the time, sorry I didn't mention it earlier.



OOC: No problem about buying the chalk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

> Oliver keeps his distance from Yatrax, but when she approaches and speaks to him he can't hold his tongue.  "Don't you remember, I am not afraid of demons, why would I be afraid of you?" he says with a wink.  "Would you like to walk with me, I feel like I am the only normal one here," he says with a glance at the winged kobold, the mutated giant, and the hobgoblin thing.  "I'll defend you if we are attacked."



  "I appreciate that.  A skillful warrior is always a welcome companion," she says with a smile.  

You do notice something a little odd about Yatrax.  Though she's quite pleasant company, carnally and elsewhere when Paimon is bound, she doesn't even talk to you during the brief period each day between Paimon's departure and re-binding.  You do learn, however, that Yatrax's abilities do fall in the manipulation of shadows.  Her very touch can daze, or she can use the shadows themselves to enhance her charm.  She seems genial enough, but sometimes she seems to know more than she should.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Currently..._



> After a long journey, and the multitude of excuses to escape the sight of others in the morning to bind Paimon, Oliver perks up at the sound of the screaming.  Not hearing the sounds of battle, Oliver slinks away from the eyes of others, whether that be in an unattended wagon at the end of the caravan or just around the corner of an alley, it doesn't matter as long as he is out of sight.  _Finally some distraction where I don't have to make up some lame excuse._  He begins drawing the sign on the ground taking a few minutes to make sure all will come out right.
> 
> Binding check + 5



  Your pact today, as it is more often than not, is poor.



> Assuming he binds Paimon without notice from the others in the caravan, he returns to the screaming, if asked about his whereabouts he says he was relieving himself.
> 
> Bluff +8



  You return from your binding to hear a cut-off scream that never came from a human throat, arriving at the Guildhouse in time to see the watch start to gather up those of your traveling companions that had tried to see what was going on.  



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Once Oliver pushes his way through the crowd and sees the body, he steps back outside.  He peers around, looking for Yatrax, making sure she was safe.  Blade drawn and shield readied, he goes around the perimeter of the building, looking for any signs of forced entry or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> Search/Spot/Listen:  +2/-1/-1



  Yatrax you find at the edge of the crowd, and she regards you gravely.

"Wait a moment Oliver, the watch must have their say."  Her voice drops to a whisper and she leans to his ear.  "I saw a gray crown above the Guildhall.  Something doesn't sit well with the wind here."


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



> There is a faint magical aura of conjuration, but it is fading rapidly.




OOC: Can Valerian tell how rapidly it's fading? In other words, can he tell how recently the conjuration magic was cast?

Valerian will be honest and up-front with the Watch as far as his investigation is concerned. If they try to pry into his personal affairs, he will decline to say anything more revealing than, "I am travelling with Master Vorj's caravan. He can vouch for my conduct."


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

After finishing looking at the scene Arrgha'n looks over to Valerian. Pointing to the tracks at various points he says "The Master Tanner was working in the center of the room on something when the Marauder appeared. The man fled to the door to be terminated by the Spawn. The Filcher then appeared there and collected what was here, including the mans belt pouch."

_This is too organized and consistent. Arrgha'n worries about the potential implications._

He continues  "I am concerned that these creatures may be working for someone.

I am also quite curious if the _Master_ Tanner was working on a specific project for someone.

What do you see, Elf?"

[*OOC:* He will cooperate with the local law enforcement, and as Valerian has stated, our personal plans are our own and we are with the caravan.]


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

> He continues  "I am concerned that these creatures may be working for someone.
> 
> What do you see, Elf?"




"Master Tanner's body is surrounded by a dim aura of conjuration magic. Either he cast a spell shortly before his death, or someone cast a spell on _him_. Either way, he has been dead for less than an hour; I would wager far less than that, since magic only lingers in an area for a few minutes unless the spell is very powerful indeed."


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 22, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"Perhaps the creatures were summoned into the room by something that he had on him? Something that he did not know was magic and the creatures, knowing as much, took the item with them when they left so that they may repeat the trick with accomplices that plant the item on their prey? Perhaps and item in his belt pouch?

As I have mentioned before this is a single occurrence of a string of crimes. There is likely an standard Mode of Operation that we will need to determine to stop them and figure out who is running this." 

Arrgha'n shrugs posing pure conjecture.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Maavnod turns his head back towards the guardsman after having held it aloft looking for the source of the sound.  He nods and joins the guardsman silently while being led to the commander.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 23, 2007)

As much as he'd like too, the second scream isn't something Kurst can ignore, and the nervous young man is forced to go out and see what is going on.

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  Bothersome RL, and I'm a bit brain dead ATM.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 23, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*



> "I appreciate that. A skillful warrior is always a welcome companion," she says with a smile.




"I am much more than a simple warrior," he says, "but I have a feeling you might know that already."  Oliver throws up a big grin a the last second, feigning a sarcastic smile, trying to throw Yatrax off, leaving her questioning whether he was serious about what he just said or just refering to his performances on their "vacation" thus far.

Bluff +8

Oliver waits to be seperated into groups.  If he and Yatrax are in the same group to be questioned, he whispers to her.  "What do you think the crown means?  Do you think that Andoran is testing us somehow?"   

When questioned, Oliver tells the truth, mostly...he says something along the lines of..."I was taking care of some things in the back of the caravan..."

What kind/number of alchemical weapon capsules and retainers did we find for us in the caravan?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2007)

Valerian, the lingering auras were strong, at the least, considering how fast they're fading.

As elf and hobgoblin speak to the watch of their conjections, the commander, a sturdy older man with salt and pepper hair, strokes his short beard with concern.

"Master Vorj is known to us, and he is careful about who he lets in his caravan.  His reputation is solid, and he allows nothing to sully it.  We've had help from some of his passengers in the past.  And your conjectures seem very solid.  Aye, we've heard of these crimes before, but we never thought they'd touch a town this size!  And from what you say, a rogue magician to boot.  Host's favor, I hope Hog is up to the task."  He turns to one of the other members of the watch.

"Get Kennelmaster Hog and have him bring the pack.  The culprit may yet be near, and by Olladra's luck, the fool stole unusual leather.  Purple, kingsflower leather.  The man practically picked the plains bare of 'em to make his dye.  The hound'll have an easier time with scenting _that_."

The commander seems to believe your words to be the truth and accepts your presence with Master Vorj.

As the commander steps out to question more people, Arrgha'n, you do catch a glimpse of something unusual under one of the tables.  A ragged spiral, drawn in blood, is inscribed on the bottom of the table.  You noticed it only because you were kneeling to examine the floor.  

~~~~

Maavnod, the commander walks out of the Guildhall after a few minutes, speaks briefly to Master Vorj, and then walks over to you, eyeing you carefully.

"So... what was all that racket about?  Master Vorj calls you a steady hand, not given to making noise so what was all that about?"

~~~~~



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "I am much more than a simple warrior," he says, "but I have a feeling you might know that already."  Oliver throws up a big grin a the last second, feigning a sarcastic smile, trying to throw Yatrax off, leaving her questioning whether he was serious about what he just said or just refering to his performances on their "vacation" thus far.



"  "I know... many things," she says with an odd seriously, locking eyes with him in a way that's mildly disconcerting.  For a moment she touches the side of your mouth that's curled up, then turns back to the crowd.



> Oliver waits to be seperated into groups.  If he and Yatrax are in the same group to be questioned, he whispers to her.  "What do you think the crown means?  Do you think that Andoran is testing us somehow?"



  "The crown is not Andoran's," she says positively.  "He uses the crown, when it allows, but he does not command it.  No, I'm not sure what this means, but Andoran knew it would help us-."  She quiets herself as one of the watch comes over to take their statement.  Oliver politely and truthfully insists he was busy as the caravan, as the Yatrax.  The officer seems distracted slightly by the buzz around him, but seems to take you at your word.

Kurst, you too are questioned, and though the officer glares at you hard for your nervous and trembling manner, Vorj's insistance that the members of his caravan were not even about when the murder happened seems to help your tale.  

Maavnod, as you, Oliver, Yatrax, and Kurst are all questioned, you get an odd feeling.  You're cold and your bones ache ever so slightly.  You blink, and for a moment see a great green hand (just the hand mind you, no arm or body attached) above the commander's head.  One long, spindly finger is ringed with a tiny gray crown.  It is gone almost as soon as you notice.

OOC: Alchemical items provided are a half dozen each of alchemist's fire, acid, alchemist's frost, alchemist's spark, and noxious smokesticks.  Nothing terribly fancy, but they're the groups' to do with as they please.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 26, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

[blockquote]"Get Kennelmaster Hog and have him bring the pack. The culprit may yet be near, and by Olladra's luck, the fool stole unusual leather. Purple, kingsflower leather. The man practically picked the plains bare of 'em to make his dye. The hound'll have an easier time with scenting that."[/blockquote]

Arrgha'n takes note of the 'purple, kingsflower leather' that the Master Tanner was working on., perhaps that will be of significance.

"I doubt, with all sincerity, that you will find anything. If you do I will be surprised. These creatures travel through another plane where your eyes and dog noses cannot detect."

Once all of the questioning is done Arrgha'n brings Valerian back in to show him the ragged spiral, drawn in blood, which is inscribed on the bottom of the table. 

"Do you recognize this sign?"


----------



## Zurai (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Once all of the questioning is done Arrgha'n brings Valerian back in to show him the ragged spiral, drawn in blood, which is inscribed on the bottom of the table.
> 
> "Do you recognize this sign?"




Valerian examines the sign closely, examining the geometric perfection of the spiral, the purity and type of blood used, direction of spin, which cardinal direction the opening of the spiral points to, and any of a dozen other elements to occult rituals and spells.

OOC: Knowledge: Arcana +10/Religion +10/The Planes +12


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "So... what was all that racket about?  Master Vorj calls you a steady hand, not given to making noise so what was all that about?"




"I didn't make that noise. It came from atop the building. I didn't have a chance to 
 have a look. I was called here by your man." replies Maavnod in his typical short and too the point sentences.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Arrgha'n takes note of the 'purple, kingsflower leather' that the Master Tanner was working on., perhaps that will be of significance.
> 
> "I doubt, with all sincerity, that you will find anything. If you do I will be surprised. These creatures travel through another plane where your eyes and dog noses cannot detect."



  The commander catches that comment as he was about to walk out the door and works his mouth sharply in distaste.

"Host's favor, why on my watch?" he mutters softly as he leaves.



> Valerian examines the sign closely, examining the geometric perfection of the spiral, the purity and type of blood used, direction of spin, which cardinal direction the opening of the spiral points to, and any of a dozen other elements to occult rituals and spells.



  It's a ragged counter-sunwise spiral, probably drawn with a finger in the victim's blood, the opening pointing west.  It corresponds to no known ritual that you're aware of, but the fact that it was hidden and done deliberately means this probably wasn't just done for a lark.  Someone did it for a purpose.  It's not any ritual that you know, but it still has the hallmarks of a ritual all the same.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I didn't make that noise. It came from atop the building. I didn't have a chance to have a look. I was called here by your man." replies Maavnod in his typical short and too the point sentences.



  The commander looks irritated in the extreme, though not with you.  "He called you over because we didn't wany anyone else tramping around the crime scene.  Proper proceedure, of course.  Master Vorj says you keep to yourself primarily, a good traveler and hunter."

Predictably, Maavnod has no inclination for small talk.  The commander looks over at the roof, and finally waves over a few of his officers.  With some whispered conversation, they depart to return with a ladder and they start scouring the rooftops.  After many long minutes they return, one of them holding something in his hand.  He takes it to the commander, and they confer for a moment.  Finally the commander turns and opens his hand to you to reveal what was found.

"This mean anything to you?" he asks.

The item is a piece of flat, twisted metal, a ragged spiral drawn on it in green paint, a broken loop of wire punched through one side.  The one place you recall seeing a symbol like this before was... back home.  Symbols like this popped up occasionally, usually connected to random acts of violence by some of the crazed inhabitants of the Wastes.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 26, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*

Valerian stands from his examination of the bloody spiral and shakes his head.

"I am certain that this is part of some sort of ritual . . . but as to which one in specific, I cannot say. That it was drawn with fresh blood from a dead man and coils against the sun _may_ point to necromancy; alternately, it could have something to do with the lingering conjuration aura I detected earlier. This further points to some outside influence on the ethereal attackers. I do not think they have any propensity for spellcasting, although I get the feeling you would know that better than I, Arrgha'n."

He pauses for a moment, cocks his head, then pulls a sheet of parchment and a piece of charcoal from under his shroud and kneels down to examine the blood-spiral again. He very carefully reproduces the spiral for his notes, paying careful attention to every seemingly-ragged bend and curve, then stands up and tries his luck at getting information from the Watchmen.

OOC: Hey, it's some kinda ritual, right? Of course Valerian wants a copy!

After he's made his copy, he'll bring it to the attention of the Watch, then see what information he can find out about the 'kingsflower leather' and about what the Watch knows of this string of murders. All his social skills are +0, for the record, except for Sense Motive which is +2.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 27, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"They are not innately magical, beyond their ability to shift to and from the ethereal. Filchers are little more than gifted cutpurses and marauders are gifted carnivores."

If these creatures were working for someone they would have to enter the prime again to return the property. Perhaps we can find them by searching for any new people that have come into town in the last few days and prefer to be secluded, or left with a lot more than they came with; or if this '_happenstance_' there may be an area in the town or outside of the town that has seen some strange activity in the last day or so. This may point to their lair. I will be back. I am going to do some searching." Arrgha'n's mind is moving trying to recall any methods that the Project may have used these creatures for and anything else that he may remember of them. He is even more suspicious that there is foul play at work here.


[*OOC:* I am going to search the immediate area outside for any incriminating tracks. 

Then I will case the town (gather info) for signs of people who are new and suspicious to the area; ones that may also have left early this morning in haste and/or with a lot more than they came here with; Perhaps someone has sold armor on the blackmarket or something like that. Perhaps there was someone who wanted that special armor?

I will also search for any news of places either in town or outside of town that have had new and/or suspicious activity.]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver looks distraught at Yatrax.  As her fingertips brushes his mouth he flinches slightly.  _No more secrets, not with this one at least._ "What do you mean, 'when the crown allows'?" 

"After this is taken care of, will you stay with me once again tonight? I want to spend the morning with you too,"  he adds his voice is low and whispering, but very serious, not playful like on previous nights.

After answering any more questions the people have.  Oliver walks away, going to speak to the rest of his companions, inquiring what they found, saw, and any conclusions they have.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2007)

The kobold is content to wait.

OOC: I'm at a conference this week. I'm checking in, but updates might be a bit sporadic.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The commander looks irritated in the extreme, though not with you.  "He called you over because we didn't wany anyone else tramping around the crime scene.  Proper proceedure, of course.  Master Vorj says you keep to yourself primarily, a good traveler and hunter."
> 
> Predictably, Maavnod has no inclination for small talk.  The commander looks over at the roof, and finally waves over a few of his officers.  With some whispered conversation, they depart to return with a ladder and they start scouring the rooftops.  After many long minutes they return, one of them holding something in his hand.  He takes it to the commander, and they confer for a moment.  Finally the commander turns and opens his hand to you to reveal what was found.
> 
> ...




"Yes. It is the symbol of the demons of the Wastes. It is left after they have killed." replies Maavnod in his short and to the point sentences.  He does not elaborate on how he knows or what conclusions he draws from the symbol. He is of course worried about the implications of these marks all the way out here. The physical boundaries and the work of the other Goliath tribes keep these demons in check. They are not supposed to be able to leave the confines of the Wastes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> He pauses for a moment, cocks his head, then pulls a sheet of parchment and a piece of charcoal from under his shroud and kneels down to examine the blood-spiral again. He very carefully reproduces the spiral for his notes, paying careful attention to every seemingly-ragged bend and curve, then stands up and tries his luck at getting information from the Watchmen.
> 
> OOC: Hey, it's some kinda ritual, right? Of course Valerian wants a copy!
> 
> After he's made his copy, he'll bring it to the attention of the Watch, then see what information he can find out about the 'kingsflower leather' and about what the Watch knows of this string of murders. All his social skills are +0, for the record, except for Sense Motive which is +2.



  After asking a few questions, and having the officers do a little bit of a song-and-dance about who's authorized to say what, one of them, a short, bearded man by the name of Cord Colworn, says he'll talk to you.

"We appreciate the preliminary work you did.  Not often that civillians can do such careful observation,[color]" he says by way of explanation.  "And the way things have been going with these crimes, you're more likely to run into this again than we will.  You know the direction it's been going?  Nor'east to sow'est?  Yar, though this is the first time it's hit a place this big.  Everyone alone, each one locked in, it's uncanny.  I mean, it's not the first time some rogue arcanist used summoned creatures to do his dirty work, but not on this scale, and not with the locked room bits.  That usually says 'inside job' to those who speak the language, but all the victims have been strangers to each other.  Nothing much in common except how they died.  Aye, there's been some thefts, but the Master Tanner was the wealthiest of all the victims.

"And that kingsflower purple leather was a special job, a nice piece of dyework on some exotic hide.  It'd be a nice sum, Kol Korran knows Orthos, he's the fellow who hired it done, paid princely for it.  Some trophy piece from the west, the hide from some wretched critter out of the mountains or Mournlands or muffins or something.  He'll be fair put out when he finds out it's gone."  Barking behind him distracted him, and he turns to see what must be Kennelmaster Hog with the leashes of a half-dozen droopy-faced dogs.  They strain at their leashes as one of the officers brought out some scraps of violently purple leather and held it for them to smell.  After a bit of milling about, the dogs began to strain away, and the belabored Kennelmaster is drug behind them with several officers in pursuit.

However, considering that you're certain the filcher is probably on the ethereal plane, you doubt they're going to get very far.  Sillies.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "They are not innately magical, beyond their ability to shift to and from the ethereal. Filchers are little more than gifted cutpurses and marauders are gifted carnivores."
> 
> If these creatures were working for someone they would have to enter the prime again to return the property. Perhaps we can find them by searching for any new people that have come into town in the last few days and prefer to be secluded, or left with a lot more than they came with; or if this '_happenstance_' there may be an area in the town or outside of the town that has seen some strange activity in the last day or so. This may point to their lair. I will be back. I am going to do some searching." Arrgha'n's mind is moving trying to recall any methods that the Project may have used these creatures for and anything else that he may remember of them. He is even more suspicious that there is foul play at work here.
> 
> ...



  As for the Project, Arrgha'n can recall no instant of intensive use of filchers or mauraders.  Not that they weren't useful, but because they were virtually impossible to control.  If they didn't like something, they could just _plane shift_ away, and unless you had the ability to follow them, it was hard to keep tabs on them.

Commenting about the possible new person in town brought a few nods of agreement from officer Colworn.  

"Aye, we got some of the junior officers checking that right now, but I'll be honest with ye, I don't expect them to find much.  Anyone that can control these bugaboos can probably keep from being seen..." he purses his lips in sheer annoyance and distaste.

Regardless, Arrgha'n goes out to hunt for tracks or unusual peoples.  Hunting for tracks in the usual places, he finds little of note.  Knowing, however, that the spawn of Xoriat are not anywhere in the category of "usual," he climbs a ladder and checks the roof discretely, trying to find what he can between the tracks of the Watch that had been searching up here.  There, he finds something odd.  A few scuffs that may have been humanoid feet and knees, light and small.  Probably not a human, certainly not an adult.  Perhaps a child, gnome, or halfling.  It looks like the person knelt here... they had armor, there were greave-marks.  Next to them, a single three-toed print, bigger than his torso.  A filcher foot.  And then... nothing.

Going to ask about people, you ignore the places where the Watch already swarms; the travelers' inns and hostles, the gambling dens and festhalls.  Instead you head for the dark places, the places where the officers would not go.  The slums aren't that big in a town this small, relatively speaking, but there are a few places where the indigent gather.  A few officers know the value of speaking to the poor, but perhaps their tongues would be looser with someone who didn't have to account for every copper coin spent in bribes.

Even with questioning and silver and gold spent to loosen tongues, it takes you time to find a begger that plies his trade near the guildhalls.  A grizzled drunkard with a missing foot, probably a veteran, he speaks his piece only when lubricated with a deep bottle of gin.

"Aye, I was seein' sommat atop the guildhalls.  He climbed up the walls, like a bug, dead of night and interrupting a man's sleep he was!  Little thing too, big nose, but once he atop, I couldn't see him.  Jes' slipped from sight, like he was invisible.  Got the shakes just looking at 'im.  Some inviserble Cyre wot took off my foot.  Got the shakes bad, real bad, and had a go lie down.  Affer that, got woke up by the screamin," he slurs, taking many more sips of gin to stead himself.

When looking for traces of the kingsflower leather, you have no more luck than the hounds, who come back, tails dragging, after a wild chase through down.  The Kennelmaster looks annoyed and the officers that had been trailing him seem furious.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver looks distraught at Yatrax.  As her fingertips brushes his mouth he flinches slightly.  _No more secrets, not with this one at least._ "What do you mean, 'when the crown allows'?"



  Yatrax regards him steadily, her eyes dark.

"I don't believe I can tell you just yet.  Know that I have some secrets.  When I can, I will say."



> "After this is taken care of, will you stay with me once again tonight? I want to spend the morning with you too,"  he adds his voice is low and whispering, but very serious, not playful like on previous nights.



  "Of course I will," she says softly.



> After answering any more questions the people have.  Oliver walks away, going to speak to the rest of his companions, inquiring what they found, saw, and any conclusions they have.



  After the failed attempt at tracking with the hounds and copious asking of questions by all, it is early afternoon.  To say Master Vorj is displeased at the delay would be a gross understatement, but the Watch is insistant upon doing their duty, even when it's clear this mystery is quite bizarre.  The group can rejoin to compare notes as Vorj begins another harrangue to let his clearly innocent caravan get on with traveling while there's still daylight.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Upon returning from his search Arrgha'n goes first to inform the group of  his findings and then to Master Vorj.

"I found some other tracks on the roof - the Filcher and a small armored humanoid of sorts - wearing greaves. The Spawn may be assisted by these small armored humanoids - perhaps '_painting_' their marks on the roof tops. I also have found of a confirmation of the Filcher climbing the building in the dead of the night and then '_vanishing_' - going ethereal and entering."
Following that he awaits any more information that the constables or the rest of the group may have.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2007)

"A demon mark was found. It is green spiral on a piece of metal. This mark is from the Demon Wastes." says Maavnod, adding his own limited information to the group.  "What are filchers?" he asks. He thought he knew the term, but it was generally associated with simple thieves. Such simple thieves did not 'go ethereal' or associate with demons.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

He looks to the massive Maavod and says "Filchers are the Spawn of Xoriat. Mischievous creatures that are able to shift from this plane to another to get into locked places where they are not welcome to steal as they please.

Are you aware of any small humanoid groups that are active from this... Demon Wastes"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2007)

"No." he replies simply.  Of the active groups in the wastes that he knows there are the demons and the barbarians. Heavens' know what those Demons might have cooked up in their foul pits though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 31, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver smiles at the words of Yatrax.  "I understand we all have secrets, some let their secrets loose before others.  I will see you tonight."   With that he talks to his companions.  "While we are delayed, I'll do a little investigating, look around town, talk to Cord, and see if they have found any small folk that are new in town."

If his companions agree, Oliver heads off, to everywhere and nowwhere, nowhere specific.  If his companions try and follow, he insists by saying, "I work alone on this."   His target, is a young moderately attractive woman.  He speaks with a graceful charm to the woman, asking about new people in town, people of the smaller races, especially ones that would wear armor.  He also asks about the kingsflower purple leather, specifically, where this "Orthos" person could be found.

Diplomacy/Bluff:  +10/+8


----------



## Zurai (Oct 31, 2007)

Valerian shows Maavnod his copy of the blood spiral. "Is this the symbol that was found on the roof? I copied this from a ritualistic blood spiral that Arghaa'n found near the Master Tanner's corpse."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2007)

"Yes. That is the mark of the demons." replies Maavnod.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver smiles at the words of Yatrax.  "I understand we all have secrets, some let their secrets loose before others.  I will see you tonight."   With that he talks to his companions.  "While we are delayed, I'll do a little investigating, look around town, talk to Cord, and see if they have found any small folk that are new in town."
> 
> If his companions agree, Oliver heads off, to everywhere and nowwhere, nowhere specific.  If his companions try and follow, he insists by saying, "I work alone on this."   His target, is a young moderately attractive woman.  He speaks with a graceful charm to the woman, asking about new people in town, people of the smaller races, especially ones that would wear armor.  He also asks about the kingsflower purple leather, specifically, where this "Orthos" person could be found.
> 
> Diplomacy/Bluff:  +10/+8



  In asking around, he discovers there are no gnomes or halflings that live in this town, and none have passed through recently.  The occasional gnome trader or halfling adventurer passes through, but they haven't had any in a couple of weeks. 

"I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help...  You think one of them could be behind this, truly?"" she asks with trepidation.  The woman is brown-haired and gray-eyed, with a trim figure, and she seems cautiously intrigued by you.  Your smooth manners win her favor, but your odd facial deformity puts her ill-at-ease.

"Orthos?  He's a barrister, rather rich fellow, lives the next street over in the stone house with the two columns on the front.  He works out of Sharn every now and then... just got back from a trip there I think," she says when you inquire about the purchaser of the kingsflower leather.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 1, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver thanks the lady, his lips lightly brushing her hand with a kiss.  "Thank you, lady.  Until we meet again."  He calmly walks backward, a crooked smile on his lips, then swiftly turns and leaves the woman wondering.

Once back with his companions, Oliver speaks to Maavenod and Valerian.  "Perhaps we should talk to Orthos, the man who commisioned the leather.  He lives not far away.  He might have some enemies that we should know about."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2007)

OOC:  Keeping this moving along...

Thusly confused and informed, the group slips away from the crowd to visit this barristor Orthos.  Master Vorj's conversation being loud enough, it isn't too hard, even with the odd composition of your group.  Which says a lot about how distracting this murder is.

A few minutes' walk brings you to the columned abode of your quarry.  Knocking on the door gets you a quick response.  A small slot slides back about five feet off the ground in the door, and a pair of dark eyes peers out at you.

"I already told you what I know Captain-," a muffled voice snapped, before getting a close look at your group.  "You're not the Watch.  What do you want?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 4, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

"We merely wish to speak to the Master of this household.  We don't care what the leather means to him, just we wish to stop these murders, by whatever means necessary."

Diplomacy +10


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

"_Stopping_ them, eh?  Not bringing the criminals to justice?  Not that I'd expect if of you, motley crew that you are," the voice says with a heavy dose of irony.  "So, being that you're a bunch of upright citizens, what do you want with me?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 5, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"'_Justice_' is mete to the Spawn of Xoriat at the sharp edge of a blade or the flat surface of a very blunt instrument. Nothing else." Arrgha'n states matter-of-factly, almost as if he is not talking to anyone in particular. He stands there waiting for those more suited to social encounters to get us in.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 5, 2007)

> "So, being that you're a bunch of upright citizens, what do you want with me?"




"With all do respect, I think we would be better off talking about things inside.  I understand that you may be hesitant to allow several strangers inside your home, I could come by myself if that made you more comfortable."

Diplomacy +10


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Maavnod will remain outside allowing the talkative members of the party to take control of the situation for the moment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2007)

"Olladra's luck that you should all stand in front of my house..." the voice mutters.  The eyes dart back and forth, seeming to take in each member of the party there.  It lights on Arrgha'n and Oliver, studying the truth of their words, on Yatrax and the others, warily, and then rests on Maavnod.  The eyes stick there, widen, and then the slot slams shut.  A great deal of rattling, clanking, and snapping is heard, bolts being thrown back, chains being moved, locks clicking, all the sounds of a miser opening his door.

It opens to reveal a short, rotund man of middling years, his head mostly bald and ringed with dark hair.  An expensive robe of red and blue strains over his stomach as he waves you in frantically.  The hall of the home is opulant, with a mosaic on the floor, tapestries on the walls, and carved chairs in the corners.

"In, in!" he hisses frantically.  When all those that choose have entered, he rounds on Maavnod.

"You, goliath!  By the Bones of the Keeper, I haven't seen your like in a while, and that wasn't in a good place.  Are they following you?  The Cult, are they following you?  Did you see them, hear them?"  The man's questions have an edge of panic to them, and he keeps looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 8, 2007)

"No demons have followed me. I crossed the Wastes. I crossed the Twilight realm. I fought in the war. No demons are following me." he replies assuming that this man is speaking of the Demons of the Wastes. The thought that the man could be speaking of some other group at the moment escapes Maavnod.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 8, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

*Arrgha'n* enters Orthos' dwelling with everyone else and he tries to keep himself obscured form their host. While the rest of the group is talking Arrgha'n will scrutinize the area to the best of his ability looking for anything that is out of place or may be of use  in their investigation.







[*OOC:* Spot +7/9; Listen +7/9; Search +7 ]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Are they following you?  The Cult, are they following you?  Did you see them, hear them?"  The man's questions have an edge of panic to them, and he keeps looking over his shoulder.




Valerian perks up at the mention of a Cult. "Cult? What Cult? Would it have anything to do with this symbol?" and he pulls the drawing of the blood spiral out of his shroud. "Any information you have would be appreciated. _Any_ information." He pauses for a second then realizes something, "And no, I'm not affiliated with any Cult. I can't speak for the rest of my companions. This symbol was found at the scene of Master Tanner's murder."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2007)

The kobold sniffs the air, its strange cloak gathered about it. "Sssoftsskinss all believe in cultsss. Falsse sshadows of the Progenitorsss." It had nothing more to say on the subject.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver raises an eyebrow at the kobold.  He tries to calm the rotund man.  "Nobody has followed us.  It would be best if you answered Valerian's questions,"  he says as he nods to the elf holding the diagram.  "But what I think he is trying to say is that we have reached a dead end, any information that you have that would give us a clue to what is behind these happenings would be most useful.  Especially if it has to do with a cult.  Don't worry, I assure you, you are more then safe with the big guy around,"  he says nodding at the goliath.  

Diplomacy +10


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2007)

Arrgha'n, the hall seems to be perfectly normal, perhaps with a faint hint of dust in the air, like this place isn't used very often.  There is also not a servant in sight, and while your experience with the rich is extremely limited, you know that the high, mighty, or monied have servants that do everything for them.  For this man, presumably Orthos, to answer the door himself is odd.

Orthos (you all assume) seems mildly relieved at Maavnod's comment, but loses his cool completely when Valerian pulls out the coil symbol.

"Mockery!  You-.  It-.  They've _been_ here now.  The Coil...  The Cult of the Coil," he says in a frantic whisper.  When Oliver's reasoned words cut through his hysteria, he draws himself up short.

"I am a barrister, a man of the law!  My clients pay me well!  One was a hunter, he paid with unusual skins that he sent through a series of couriers.  I sent them to be dyed and now _this_.  I think they've been tracking it, whatever beast that once was, and it called them.  Maybe they'll leave well enough alone now, maybe..." he says, gray and shaking.  "I wasn't threatened, but the _dreams..._  And you, goliath, I heard of your kind, but you... you bear _their_ scars."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2007)

Irthos' orange eyes narrowed at the renewed statement about the Wastes. Its scaly voice hissed. "Isss the ssskin now gone? Who wasss thisss hunter? For what did you hunt for him? <Shah>"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 10, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

"The Master Tanner's building was marked with that symbol, and then under the stealth of the night a Ethereal Filcher went to the roof and presumably found the symbol. It then entered the residence while the Tanner was working on something and somehow a Ethereal Marauder joined the fray killing the Tanner. The Filcher and Marauder made off with the Tanner's goods via the Ethereal.

What work were you doing for the 'Hunter' and who else was involved? What more can you tell me about it: Race, Sex, Identifying Marks, Speech or Movement Patterns? Anything else of importance?

Tell us of the Cult of the Coil. How you know them and know of them. Tell us also of your dreams and what of the 'scars'." he rattles off quickly looking impatient.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver speaks aloud, putting his thoughts into spoken words.  "A demon hunter, like our friend here, hired you and paid you in the skin of a demon.  The skin was sent from courier to courier to here.  Whoever killed the Master Tanner, also killed the couriers, trying to track down the trail of the skin.  Now that they have what they want back, perhaps the murders will stop as well."

When he is finished speaking to himself he looks to the barrister.  "Why do you live alone in a large home?  Surely a man of your wealth could afford a few servants," he wipes a gloved finger on the wall, coming away slightly dirty, "to tidy things up."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Maavnod hunches a little more, hiding his mutation a bit. He does not reply to the man's comment.  His head turns away from the man and the group, hiding his shame.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Irthos' orange eyes narrowed at the renewed statement about the Wastes. Its scaly voice hissed. "Isss the ssskin now gone? Who wasss thisss hunter? For what did you hunt for him? <Shah>"



  Orthos shakes his head at the kobold.  "I did not hunt for him.  He had a legal problem with transporting some goods across country borders, and I got it straightened out for him.  Just a misuderstanding with some borderguards really, but it might have been expensive for him.  He left a while ago, heading west, last I knew.  And I really can't tell you more, that would be a breech of barrister-client privilage..."  

Orthos trails off a little uncertainly as Arrgha'n fires forth his own questions.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "The Master Tanner's building was marked with that symbol, and then under the stealth of the night a Ethereal Filcher went to the roof and presumably found the symbol. It then entered the residence while the Tanner was working on something and somehow a Ethereal Marauder joined the fray killing the Tanner. The Filcher and Marauder made off with the Tanner's goods via the Ethereal.
> 
> What work were you doing for the 'Hunter' and who else was involved? What more can you tell me about it: Race, Sex, Identifying Marks, Speech or Movement Patterns? Anything else of importance?
> 
> Tell us of the Cult of the Coil. How you know them and know of them. Tell us also of your dreams and what of the 'scars'." he rattles off quickly looking impatient.



  "Ah... well, that is..." he trails off again, and looks around at the odd collection of people in his house, with knowledge they aren't supposed to have, about a crime committed practically on his doorstep.  He swallows audiably.

"The hunter, he called himself Roth.  He was human...ish.  He had scars, like you goliath.  Odd-colored skin, yellow-like, with red eyes, no hair.  He had a few bits to him that don't normally come standard at birth, you see.  I mentioned it once and he damn near shoved my teeth down my throat, so I kept my mouth shut.  He talked like he had a mouth full of mush, and stalked like a hunting cat.  Scary-silent he was.

"The Cult-," here he falters, as it's obvious that Arrrgha'n's description of the Master Tanner's death disturbed him mightily.  "Roth didn't like the Cult.  He said they were after him, that they didn't like what he did.  He hunted odd things, and they didn't like it.  They kept trying to steal from him, and he said they'd turn violent.  Host help me, and now they turned up on my doorstep!"



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver speaks aloud, putting his thoughts into spoken words.  "A demon hunter, like our friend here, hired you and paid you in the skin of a demon.  The skin was sent from courier to courier to here.  Whoever killed the Master Tanner, also killed the couriers, trying to track down the trail of the skin.  Now that they have what they want back, perhaps the murders will stop as well."
> 
> When he is finished speaking to himself he looks to the barrister.  "Why do you live alone in a large home?  Surely a man of your wealth could afford a few servants," he wipes a gloved finger on the wall, coming away slightly dirty, "to tidy things up."



  "All the couriers..." he sounds frightened, but also resigned, like he expected to hear it.  "I thought that might happen.  I told you the Cult didn't like Roth hunting what he did.  And my servants are none of your business!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*



			
				Orthos said:
			
		

> "He had a few bits to him that don't normally come standard at birth, you see."



 Arrgha'n looks quizzically concerned as he asks
 "What do you mean by that?"


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

*Valerian, Elven Archivist*



			
				Orthos said:
			
		

> "The Cult-," here he falters, as it's obvious that Arrrgha'n's description of the Master Tanner's death disturbed him mightily.  "Roth didn't like the Cult.  He said they were after him, that they didn't like what he did.  He hunted odd things, and they didn't like it.  They kept trying to steal from him, and he said they'd turn violent.  Host help me, and now they turned up on my doorstep!"
> 
> "All the couriers..." he sounds frightened, but also resigned, like he expected to hear it.  "I thought that might happen.  I told you the Cult didn't like Roth hunting what he did.  And my servants are none of your business!"




Valerian attempts to soothe the frightened man, while still trying to get any information about the mysterious Cult from him. "What do you know about the Cult? Any information you can give us will be more information we can use to stop them. You do want them stopped, don't you? You wouldn't have to live in fear, then."


[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +0[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Arrgha'n looks quizzically concerned as he asks
> "What do you mean by that?"




"Mutation.  It affects those touched by raw chaos." replies Maavnod. He then places his hand on Arrgha'n's shoulder, the sticky substance secreted by Maavnod's hand evidence of his own mutation.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

A slight wave of relief washes over him at Maavod's words, but he looks to Orthos for confirmation.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 16, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

"My apologies sir," Oliver says slightly bowing his head.  "How long ago did he leave?  We are traveling in that general direction currently.  Don't worry, we won't mention anything about your dealings with him."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 18, 2007)

The kobold 'harumphs' at the man's dismissal, and becomes bored of the apparently inane one's conversation. It keeps its eyes out on the building, idly wandering around until recalled.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2007)

> Valerian attempts to soothe the frightened man, while still trying to get any information about the mysterious Cult from him. "What do you know about the Cult? Any information you can give us will be more information we can use to stop them. You do want them stopped, don't you? You wouldn't have to live in fear, then."



  "Stopped?  I don't even care, I just don't want them around here!  They're a bunch of crazies, that's why.  Most of what they do doesn't make a lick of sense.  Burn this, destroy that, no rhyme or reason.  Killing the couriers was the most coordinated thing I've ever heard of them accomplishing!  I don't know who they are or where they live, because, Host's favor, I've never met them face-to-face.  And I hope never to have the pleasure.  Any luck being, they'll keep going along the chain and I won't see them again."

He seems supremely unconcerned about any one else being in danger, but only afraid for himself.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "My apologies sir," Oliver says slightly bowing his head.  "How long ago did he leave?  We are traveling in that general direction currently.  Don't worry, we won't mention anything about your dealings with him."



  "Roth left not more than a week ago.  I don't know how fast he travels, but if he's still hunting, it would be slow.  If the Cult is tracking the couriers..." he shrugs helplessly.  He seems profoundly embarrassed and frightened to the extreme.

Irthos wanders away from the others, peering in other rooms.  One of them seems to be a display room of some sort.  There are several lovely pelts and hides of unknown beasts, some furred, some simple buckskin, all of them dyed fantastic colors.  There are also a pair of unusual stuffed trophies.  One seems to be a stag, but with a gleaming metallic horn upon its snout.  Even upon close inspection it is difficult to tell if it is a fake or something that grew there naturally.

The other seems to be a small basilisk, its scales glittering a brilliant emerald green, but with an unusual crown of what seem to be arched serpants growing out of its head.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2007)

"The Wastes have always contained their own. That is the purpose of the Wastes.  It is bad that demons walk the lands below. We must find them. We must stop them." says Maavnod, not having verbalized his own fears ever before.  He hopes that he was not the one that brought them down here to Breland, his adoptive home.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver speaks once more.  "I have no further questions, I would assume my companions feel the same, but I may be wrong."  Oliver nods his head and says, "Thank you for the information, if you think of anything else, seek us out.  We shall be leaving soon to find out who did this.  Good day."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28*

Arrgha'n will also take a moment to look into the trophy room for anything that I may recognize of to see if there is anything hidden. This seems like the perfect place for something hidden.

"Do you know where '_along the chain_' is or leads to or its logic?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2007)

The group stands in the front hall, while the trophy room is a couple of rooms off.  You haven't seen Irthos in a while, but that doesn't seem to be too unusual, sneaky little bugger he is.  Irthos is the only one currently in the trophy room, or indeed knows that it exists.

Orthos shakes his head at Arrgha'n.  "I don't know the next in line!  I just worked for Roth, that's all!  He's the one that brought this down on me, though, granted, involuntarily and inadvertantly, and believe you me he can find a different barrister next time!."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2007)

Irthos tilts its head as it looks at the odd beasts. It carefully nudges a few, checking for alterations---extra bits sewn on or the like.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2007)

Close inspection of the two taxidermied creatures reveals no additional stitching.  It appears as if the basilisk and stag grew those odd bits themselves.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2007)

Irthos sniffs, then retreats back to the others. With a cold stare, the kobold reports, "Ssspeaker dealsss with more than one furssss. Twisssted menagerie he hasss, all tainted and foul."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2007)

"We must find this hunter. We delay too long." says Maavnod urging the others back onto the trail. He personally has not noticed Irthos' dissappearance, but when the kobold returns. "How is it tainted?" looking back at the barrister.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "How is it tainted?" looking back at the barrister.



"Hornss where they belong not, mutationssss where they ssshould not be. Not creaturesss of this sssoft land." Its eyes bore into the barrister. "Not the possessssion of a normal man thisss far from the Wassstes. Not all gotten from a sssingle transsation, no?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 5, 2007)

*Oliver*

Oliver turns from the door, hearing the odd assortment of creatures that the kobold speaks of.  He simply raises his eyebrows and says, "Quite the collection."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Hornss where they belong not, mutationssss where they ssshould not be. Not creaturesss of this sssoft land." Its eyes bore into the barrister. "Not the possessssion of a normal man thisss far from the Wassstes. Not all gotten from a sssingle transsation, no?"



  Orthos sputters in indignation and nervousness.  "No!  No of course not, I've represented Roth before, a few times in fact.  He pays well and on time, what more can a man ask for?  And, and..."  Roth flushes red with anger when he realizes the kobold has been wandering around his house.  

"Are you quite done?  I've answered everything..."  It's quite clear Roth wants you out of his house, but he's reluctant to say so, considering how well armed you all are.  Yatrax, who's been silent all this time, wanders in to see Irthos' findings.  She gets a very odd expression on her face, one of almost happiness combined with worry.

"This Roth fellow is quite skilled to gather such trophies," she comments mildly to Irthos, before joining the others in the hall.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 8, 2007)

Valerian takes his leave of the barrister, wandering back to the caravan while seemingly absorbed in thought.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge: Arcana, Dungeoneering, History, Religion (all +10) or The Planes (+12) on the Cult of the Coil?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 9, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver, seeing the worry of the barrister, also takes his leave stepping outside for some fresh air.  He stops just outside the door, listening for trouble until his companions emerge.


Listen: -1


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2007)

The kobold's eyes glitter darkly at the man, then leaves. "We tally too long. Deathsss not important to ussss. Not our job."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Hobgoblin [Half-Daelkyr] Kin-Hunter)*

Arrgha'n looks to the peculiar kobold named Irthos and whispers loud enough so that the group can hear once we are all outside "This is _our_ job. I have a feeling that the path that we travel for our current patron is going to be less of happenstance and more of planned serendipity. This falls squarely in our skill set - specifically mine - and is related to our task at hand - the Demon Waste. If we can find him, this creature called Roth, - he might be a great guide for us through Wastes assuming that we do not have to kill him."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

Maavnod moves outside too but has little to add to the argument. To him Arrgha'n is right after a fashion, it seems that this Roth or the Cult itself is directly in the path they intend to take.  Almost too much of a coincidence, but to the big Goliath, a coincidence it will remain for the moment. "Lets get on with it. We have nothing to add here."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Arrgha'n looks to the peculiar kobold named Irthos and whispers loud enough so that the group can hear once we are all outside "This is _our_ job.



The kobold looks unafraid at the ranger. "It is not. Find magic that is not magic. Ssseek the placccesss in Death. That isss our tassk. That isss the Dream."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "If we can find him, this creature called Roth, - he might be a great guide for us through Wastes assuming that we do not have to kill him."



"Away from the Dream it takesss ussss. If the Roth-one crossssesss isss to crosss our path, the Dream will provide." The kobold quickly follows the others to the caravan. It was ready to go.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 15, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver seeing the immediate conflict speaks up.  "I agree, this happening here is not happenstance.  We will find Roth on our way, I am sure of it.  Right Yatrax?"   He looks to the woman with a pleading look in his eyes.  He knew that she knew more than she was telling of their situation.  He wished her to speak up and reveal some of her secrets.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2007)

Oliver can detect no trouble in the house, and the streets themselves are quiet.  Not unnaturally so, but there's a tense nervousness in the air.  A major murder was committed in a public place, and that's bound to put a pall over everything.

Valerian: [sblock]You don't know anything about the Cult of the Coil specifically, but you have occasionally heard of people that consort with the unsavory beings that live in the Demon Wastes or in depths of Khyber.  People like that are violent, crazy or nearly so, with conflicting adgendas and uneven motivation.  They recruit the desperate, the insane, and those seeking power at any cost.  They tend to be led by highly charismatic leaders, but once the leaders are defeated, any organization they have fragments.[/sblock]

As the rest of the party exits the house and begins to walk back, Yatrax catches each person's eye in turn and speaks in a low voice.

"Something tells me we might run into this Roth," she mutters.  "Yes, he could be a guide Arrgha'n, but I'm more worried that he could be competition.  I'd rather not find a maurader in my bed."

She pats Oliver's arm as she says so, but her brow is furrowed in concern.

When the party return to the square, Master Vorj is just finishing up with the Guards.

"Olidamma's favor, your timing is impeccable.  We're leaving, now, before they find other questions to delay us," he snaps tersely.

The dead-wagon has already come for the Master Tanner as the caravan begins to pull out, and the village of Ulman began to return to its daily routines.

Arrgha'n keeps his ears and eyes peeled as the caravan continues onward, through the large city of Starilaskur, down the trade road to tiny hamlet of Hatheril, only there because of the lightning rail stop, past two crossroads, and onto the road to Erlaskar.

There are three more locked-room murders before you get through three different towns along the way, in each case, at least a full day before you got there, each about a week apart.  All three take place outside the town proper, and two of them you only found because you were looking for them.  At all three places, the bodies are clawed to death, much like the Master Tanner.  In each case, the place was ransacked, some marks were on the floor.  In two of the cases, you found a spiral painted on an obscure piece of furniture.  On the third, the spiral was carved into the body.  In that third scene, you also found a partial spiral in metal, like that one you found in Ulman.

The scenes are frighteningly similar, only the victims changing.  Most are some kind of trader, minor or major.  And somehow, you feel a sense of menace hanging over these scenes, like whoever is doing this is taunting you. 

As you turn on the road to Erlaskar, the Blackcaps Mountains loom in the north along the road.  On your south, a small but thick wood hems in the road.  The members of the Defenders Guild have been nervous for the past few days, for if there was any better place along the way for an ambush, they don't know of it.

You all sleep warily, one eye open, as the darkness from the woods and mountains looms over the road.  Occasionally Irthos has spotted faint colored lights very high up the mountains.  Valerian thinks they may be either _dancing lights_ or perhaps a mountainous species of will-o'-wisps.  Yatrax distrusts them on sight, but seems to welcome the faint moving shadows from deep in the woods on the other side of the road.  Oliver's attempts at gallentry along the nearly month-long journey have borne some fruit with her; but what lurks in the shadows here throws a faint chill along his spine.

In the darkness before dawn, the depth of the third watch, there is a terrible cry, suddenly muffled, from Kurst.  Arrgha'n, the other member of your group on watch, spins to see the young warlock bleeding from a terrible gash in his side.  But in front of him, black and gray in the darkness, is the incredible gape of an ethereal maurader!

OOC: Kurst's cry wakes everyone up (other than Arrgha'n, who was already awake), and you have one standard action this round, though you are prone and in your bedrolls, probably unarmored and unarmed, unless you chose otherwise for your characters.  For simplicity's sake, let's say you're around a campfire in a circle approximately 20' in diameter.  Kurst was closest to the forest, Arrgha'n to the mountains, on the forest side of the road.  The caravan is in a defensive circle, and you're closest to one of the supply wagons within that circle.  The Defender's Guild guards are between or on top of the wagons, looking outward.  The other members of the caravan are sleeping around their own campfires or in the wagons, a fair distance from you.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 21, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Hobgoblin [Half-Daelkyr] Kin-Hunter)*

_AC: 19; Throwing Scarab +5 (d6+4/d6 (acid),19-20/×2, 20'); Init +3_

Already awake, on guard duty, and ready for action Arrgha'n spits out in a focused and aggressive predatory tone [Daelkyr] "


Spoiler



Your reign of terror ends now, brother.


" to the Marauder, and then draws _(free action)_ and throws an acidic scarab at the foul denizen.

Once the acrid blade leaves his hand he yells a warning to the rest of the group "The marauder is in our midsts. Be wary for the filcher will be about."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

Without even bothering to stand up out of his bedroll, Valerian chants the words to a spell, gathering energies to him and unleashing them upon the marauder.

[sblock=spellcasting in Giant]"Winds of the north, sea of rime, gather to me! Steal the breath, freeze the blood, shatter the heart! Ye foe, bathe in Winter's embrace!"[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Cast _winter's embrace_ (Fort save DC 16 every round for 3 rounds or take 1d8 cold damage) on the marauder.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 22, 2007)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver starts awake from the scream.  Seeing trouble arrive he glances to his side trying to decide whether he should stand up or grab his shield.  Apparently deciding the former, he wiggles free from his bedroll and stands, his still worn mithral shirt shining in the firelight.

[sblock=ooc]Oliver wears his mithral shirt while he sleeps, it's light armor so there is no penalties in the morning.  Plus it makes surviving these situations much easier.      Init:  +5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 26, 2007)

The lizard wakes from sleep and bursts to wakefulness. A wet, acrid sheen suddenly envelopes it and those nearby, surprising some.

[sblock=OOC]The lizard would try to sleep in a high place (on top of a caravan or tree) wearing his light armor (no fatigue) with his spear nearby. It plans on standing, grabbing his spear, while activating his energy shield aura[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Waking quickly from his sleep, Maavnod growls loudly at the abomination and rushes at it to engage in hand to hand.  He intends to wrestle the thing to hopefully prevent it from escaping easily. His second pair of spectral arms flex wide as he charges.

ooc: not that he would know it could just jump away when he grabs it. I assume that his default binds, melds, and essentia investments are currently active. If not, I'll have to look up the time it takes to do that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2007)

Valerian utters gutteral words in the Giant tongue, and blows over his fist.  Ice and mist appear around the startled marauder, but seem to melt away just as quickly.

With an echoing, chorusing whine that seems to ring eerily off the nearby trees, the marauder blinks from sight, and suddenly reappeares next to Oliver and Yatrax.  Biting down at the woman, it rips through the cloth of her sleeve and clamps on her arm, drawing blood.  Yatrax utters no sound, but manages to rip herself away from the creature with some difficulty.  Oliver, standing next to her, has no weapon to strike against the creature in their midst.

Arrgha'n hurls his throwing scarab at his hated kin-foe, but the sudden shift of the marauder throws off his aim, and the scarab goes screaming into the night.

Irthos leaps into action from the top of one of the wagons, the slick green aura enveloping him and most of his nearby allies, excepting Kurst, who's out of range.

Kurst turns, clutching one arm to his bleeding side, and shouts in pain.  Poisonous-looking purple energies gather at his other hand, shot through with painful dark red, and lash across the intervening space at the marauder, scorching its side at the same place where it hit him.  The marauder gives another whine, and suddenly you hear shots from the night guards.

"Raiders!  Raiders from the woods!" someone shouts, attention suddenly wrenched away from you and back to the forest outside the protection of the wagons.  A few random arrow shafts pepper the ground around you, and the defender light torches in front of them to both illuminate the woods and give them a curtain of light to hide behind.  Bows are bent on top of the wagons as the Blademark Guild defenders prepare to beat off the raiders.

Yatrax crawls straight back from the marauder and brings one hand down across her face, and the other slashing as if at the marauder.  Shadows suddenly seem to gather and bind across its face, and the marauder stands there, dazed and confused.

Oliver grabs his rapier, and with panache of both him and Paimon combined, skewers the marauder neatly in the side.  Its strange silvery blood glimmers and gleams in the firelight as it turns a sad, shadowed eye to stare at you.

Maavnod leaps up with a terrible growl, his spectral arms at the ready, and charges across the intervening space, leaping the flames of the campfire.  He easily grabs ahold of the dazed marauder and grips it tightly with all four of his arms (two normal and two spectral), ready to rend and tear at the strange blue flesh.

OOC: [sblock]Initiative: 
Valerian 22
Ethereal Marauder 19
Arrgha'n 18
Irthos 16
Kurst 14
Other combatants 14 (lower Dex)
Yatrax 9
Oliver 8
Maavnod 5

OOC: Marauder gets a 19 on his Fort save, so Valerian's spell fails.  Marauder hits Yatrax with a 19 and does 5 points of damage to her.  Oliver had no weapon at hand, so he doesn't get an AoO.  Arragha'n gets a 9 to attack the marauder and misses (I guessed you would have liked to use an action point, but I only rolled an additional 3 for you, which brings you up to 12, which still misses.  If you'd rather I hadn't used one, go ahead and keep the action point through).  Kurst hits at 21 with his touch attack and deals 2 points of damage with his eldritch blast.  Yatrax crawls straight back, and then uses her _mesmerizing shade_ mystery.  The marauder fails his Will save with only a 9, and is now dazed for two rounds, unable to take actions, but still able to defend himself.  Oliver picks up his rapier as a move action that doesn't provoke and AoO and hits with an 18, doing 5 points of damage to the marauder.  Maavnod easily moves and hits with a touch attack of 28, and gets a grapple check of 33 to the marauder's 8.  The marauder is so totally grappled!

Everyone, don't forget your action points!  Let me know when you'd like them used... like if, "I get below a 12 on any attack, spend an action point."  Or whatever.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 31, 2007)

Valerian frowns at the ineffectiveness of his initial attack. "I suppose I'll have to use something more.... material." His voice is dry, dispassionate, as if solving a logic puzzle. Again he begins chanting the words to a spell, still in his bedroll.
[sblock=Spellcasting in Draconic]"A hundred shimmering legs, two dozen frozen claws, eyes of shadow and icy stings! I call, you answer. I order, you obey. I bind you to my service! Come forth, fiends, and relinquish your wills to mine!"[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Casting _Summon Monster II_ to summon 1d3 Icecrown Scorpions (small fiendish scorpions with the Beckon the Frozen and Augment Summoning feats applied). The spell will not complete until the start of Valerian's next initiative. If Valerian takes 15 or more damage (assuming he's even still conscious) he'll spend an Action Point on the Concentration check. If he gets more than one scorpion, he'll summon one adjacent to the marauder and the other(s) in the direction of the raiders.
[sblock=Icecrown Scorpion (small frozen fiendish monstrous scorpion)]
NE small magical beast (Cold)
*Initiative*: +0
*Senses*: Spot +4, Listen +0; Darkvision 60’, Low-Light Vision, Tremorsense 60’
*Languages*: None

*AC* 14, touch 11, flat-footed 14; +1 Size, +3 Natural Armor
*Hit Points*: 8 (1 HD)
*Fortitude* +6, *Reflex* +0, *Will* +0
*Immune* cold

*Speed* 30’
*Melee Full Attack* 2 claws +2 (1d3+1 plus 1d6 cold) and sting -3 (1d3+1 plus 1d6 cold plus poison) or
*Melee* claw +3 (1d3+1 plus 1d6 cold)
*Base Attack Bonus*: +0; *Grapple*:  -3

*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2 
*Special Qualities*: Fiendish Traits, Cold Subtype, Constrict, Improved Grab, Poison
*Feats*: Weapon Finesse
*Skills*: Climb +5, Hide +8, Spot +4

Fiendish Traits: Smite Good (+1 damage vs good, 1/day), cold and fire resist 5, SR 6
Cold subtype: immune to cold damage, takes +50% damage from fire
Constrict: deals automatic claw damage on a successful grapple check
Improved Grab: Can initiate a grapple as a free action when it hits a tiny or smaller creature with a claw attack, using Str or Dex to modify the check.
Poison: DC 12, initial and secondary 1d2 Con[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 31, 2007)

*Arrgha'n (Hobgoblin [Half-Daelkyr] Kin-Hunter)*

_AC: 19; Long Sword (+5 1d8+2, 19-20/×2; +1d6 SA; +2 dmg vs Aberr.)_

Arrgha'n will approach the grappled and hopefully stunned marauder and yell to Maavnod "Move its head up and to the side a little and watch your hip" as he approaches and stabs the creature. 

"We need to keep the creature stunned or it will keep shifting."

[*OOC:* No AP. I would not even think of it unless my roll was about 13 or so. I imagine that its AC is 15 - 17 or so.]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 1, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver bends down and picks up his shield while the creature is currently tight in the ghostly arms grasp.  He steps around to the side of the creature opposite his allies, and thrusts his rapier towards the creature's maw.  After his thrust he says, "Sounds like there is trouble out there, I'm going to see what is happening!"

Pick up shield as a move action, 5ft step to flanking if necessary and attack as a standard.  AC is now 23.  Attack(with flanking) is at +10, 1d6 damage.  I'll use an AP if I roll lower than a 5.  It has no dex now that it's grappled so it should be relatively easy to hit.  It the marauder is dead, at my turn, I'll still pick up my shield but I'll then move out to see what is happening outside the wagons.  If the opportunity presents itself, I'll use dance of death as I move.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2008)

With the Marauder stunned and in hand, Maavnod will rend it with as many of his claws as he can spare in the middle of the grapple.

ooc: rend here being just descriptive text.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2008)

The kobold stands, trying to get a better view of its surrounding with its glittering eyes. 

OOC: Try to get an idea of where everything is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2008)

Valerian begins his chanting with candle and bell, summoning forth his crystaline arachnids from the fienish frozen hell in which they reside.  He can tell two are eager to answer his call, and prepares to flank the dazed maurader.

The poor maurader can do little but stand there and await his ultimate fate.

Arrgha'n takes full advantage of the maurader's dazed state and plunges his sword deeply into its side, avoiding Maavnod adroitly.  It's a blow that would fell most men, but instead of blood or entrails spilling out, a deep blue vapor begins to curdle from the wound, a horrible stench of rot issuing from it.  

Irthos stands up, peering into the darkness, his dragonborn eyes telling him far more than most others.  On the forest side of the caravan arrows arc out of the darkness beneath the trees, a few finding marks, but most simply forcing people to keep their heads down.  The Blademark Defenders are taking what cover they can and returning fire towards the arrows, cursing heartily at being unable to clealry see their attackers.

You cannot make out what's under the trees; they must be hidden.

Kurst curses slightly at having his shot ruined by Maavnod, but pales a bit when he sees the vapor curling out of the wound.  He watches it closely, color draining from his face, seemingly waiting for something to happen...

The racket from the trees abruptly ceases, and there's an odd lull... for at least two heartbeats.  Then someone shrieks, "Snakes, snakes, they're all snakes, AAAAAARGH!"  Looking around, the myriad of arrows peppering the ground begin to soften, expand, and uncoil, turning into a host of tiny deadly serpents!

Yatrax hurridly makes a gesture over her face and body, and her skin seems to darken slightly, like shadows are clinging to her.  She dives for her pack and begins to rummage around inside it, her eyes darting wildly to the becoming-snakes.

Oliver grabs his sheild and steps to the beast's head, deftly striking at the maw of the maurader, drawing more of the deep blue smoke from its gullet.

Maavnod gives an incredible heave with every limb that he has, arms physical and spectral straining, muscles burning, when the flesh of the maurader suddenly gives way, ripping asunder in his grasp, flying off into the night.  The deep blue smoke suddenly shoots up into the sky to hang above your heads, glowing deeply from within with a frigid gray light.  Two burning eyes glare from its amorphous form as horrific laughter echoes through the clearing.  A hundred hisses answers it...

A frantic and pale Kurst gestures, and a dark of purplish light slams into the vaporous form, illuminating it from within.  The hisses now focus on the young warlock, and his eyes suddenly widen in terror.

OOC: [sblock]Ok, so this game is slow, but we're still going!  

Initiative: 
Valerian 22
Ethereal Marauder 19
Arrgha'n 18
Irthos 16
SNAKES! 14 (lower Dex)
Yatrax 9
Oliver 8
Maavnod 5
Kurst 14 (moved because of held action)
Vapor-thingy 2

Valerian starts to cast his spell, and will get two critters.  Maurader stands there, all dazed and confused and sad.  Arrgha'n hits witha a 19, doing a total of 9 points of damage. (I was just double-checking, and realized the ethereal maurader is actually a magical beast rather than an aberration, but they do hang out with other aberrations a lot.)  Irthos looks about.  Snakes begin to appear.  Kurst holds action.  Yatrax casts _caul of shadow_, giving herself a +1 deflection bonus to AC for one minute, and begins to look through her pack.  Oliver hits a 14 and does 3 points of damage with his rapier.  Maavnod does a stupid amount of damage which puts the maurader and any offspring it might have had well into the deadly negatives.  Vapor-beast appears.  Kurst gets off an _eldritch blast_ doing 6 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 15, 2008)

Valerian decides that now might be a good time to stand up, since the ground is now covered with snakes. He rolls to his feet and casts another spell, and a ball of shimmering blue flames appears around his hand. Curiously, the temperature near him drops severely, rather than raising.
[sblock=Spellcasting in Giant]"O Angrboda, frostbitten and windswept! Grant but a sliver of your power to my touch!"[/sblock]

The two scorpions attack whatever threat is nearest to them with deadly claws and stingers, steam trailing from their icy carapaces.
[sblock=OOC]Move action to stand, 5' step if necessary to avoid a potential AOO from the vapor-thing, and cast _produce coldfire_ (_produce flame_ energy substituted to cold). The vipers are tiny, so they can't AoO unless they're in Valerian's square because they only threaten their own square. Also, I'd like to make a Knowledge check if possible to determine what the vapor-thingy is. Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (History) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +12.
The two scorpions attack the closest threat because Valerian doesn't speak either Infernal or Abyssal. If they're close enough, they full attack with 2 claws at +2 for 1d3+1+1d6 cold and 1 sting at -3 for 1d3+1d6 cold. Otherwise, they charge with a claw. Anything smaller than they are (ie, the vipers) hit by a claw attack have to make opposed grapple checks... except that 1d3+1+1d6 will probably kill them anyway.
As an aside... Yay! The game goes on![/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28; Init: 19*

*Arrgha'n *smiles slightly when he sees the effect that his blade has on it, which then turns to a full out gleeful sneer when *Maavnod* rips it apart.

The hobgoblin-thingy hisses and makes his way over to get into a flanking (or interceding) position of vapor thingy and strikes at the creature with his blade hoping to provide some protection or distraction for *Kurst*.

[*OOC:* Can we tell what this Vapor Thingy is?

+5 Long Sword  (1d8+2, 19-20/×2) (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberr.)]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 15, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

After seeing the marauder fall, and smoke emerge from it's body to hover over the battlefield, Oliver senses that he shouldn't quite leave yet.  Thus moves to stand between the creature and Kurst, waiting for the smoke creature to get into his reach.

Move between the smoke creature and Kurst.  Ready action to attack the creature if it approaches.  I'll use combat expertise on the attack to make my attack at +6 for 1d6 damage.  AC would be 25.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2008)

For the first time in sight of his comrades, the kobold unfurls his cloak to reveal...wings! Irthos leaps into the air, longspear in hand, gliding towards the blue vapor. It then dives by, tacking a stab, landing behind the big hobgoblin-like brute.

OOC: Flyby attack, hopefully a dive using his piercer cloak, for 1d20+5 (1d6-1+2d6) [just 1d20+3 (1d6-1+1d6) if not a dive]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2008)

If the mist creature is still within reach, Maavnod with try to grab at it, if not he'll look around for a moment to take stock of the situation.  Having concentrated so hard on stopping the marauder before it could escape he has let the background of the battle fade from consciousness. If he can then spot targets he'll rush them, if not its snake stomping time.

ooc: I know its a bunch of ifs, but hopefully they are easy enough to follow, really its me trying to interpret where the battle will go by the time it gets back to Maavnod's turn in the intiative.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2008)

Valerian's sonorous words die away and a chill mist appears and vanishes in an instant, leaving behind two blue, crystalline, faceted scorpions the size of large dogs, curls of white fog rising from their bodies.  Their claws clash and their whiplike tails lash as they turn to the nearest prey, that of the little vipers.  Their icy limbs skitter on the ground as they charge the nearest snakes, snatching them up in their claws and crushing them mercilously.  Curiously, as each snake is crushed, it dissolves into blue vapor, and leaves behind a snapped arrow...

He calls out words in a harsh, deep-voiced tongue, and frigid blue flames are now dancing on his hands.  Thinking furiously about what this vapor creature might be: [sblock]You don't think it's a ghost, it's decidedly incorporeal, and doesn't look like any demon, devil, or celestial you've ever studied.  The stench of rot could indicate it might be an undead, but you've never come across an exact creature like this before.  It's possible it could be some kind of elemental, though of what element you're not sure.  There's also a slim possibility that it might be a living spell, one of those hideous abominations originally spawned during the last war, and now supposedly a fixture of the Mournland, or maybe, just maybe, a kind of construct of a sort.  As to how it got inside an ethereal maurader, it could be that the maurader was cursed or magically coherced to have the thing "ride" inside of it, like a demon possessing a creature, person, or thing.  If there's enough of the hide left, an examination might reveal "targeting" markings for magic rituals to induce such "riding."  [/sblock]

Arrgha'n lashes out with his longsword, making a sweeping stroke upward that seems to go right through the middle of the vapor creature, to no apparent effect.

Irthos uncovers beautiful dragonic wings, flashing in the remaining firelight around the camp, and dives right at the vapor creature.  His takeoff is beautiful, his form magnificent, but the fact that the vapor creature offers not the slightest resistance to his dive throws him off completely, and he twirls in mid-air after going straight through it, lungs choaked with a foul, rotting stench that seems to be closing off his air.

The snakes surge forward, some of them going for Yatrax, Valerian, and Irthos as they are the ones on the furthest edges of the circle right now.  For some reason, they avoid Kurst who's almost as distant.  Three snap at Yatrax, two hitting, sinking their little fangs into her feet.  She gives a strangled scream in pain.  One hits Valerian, attaching to his ankle, and one tries to clamp onto the end of Irthos' wing.  Unfortunately for the viper, Irthos is too fast for the snake and whips his wings out of the way.

Yatrax quickly finds what she was looking for in her backpack and comes up with a short stick and a tindertwig.  Striking the tindertwig and lighting the stick, thick green smoke begins to billow from it, and the snakes hiss in distate and begin to slither away from her.

Oliver stands ready if the vapor creature moves, and Maavnod reaches up with its arms, trying to snatch and rend at it.  Most of its arms just pass right through it, but one of its blue, translucent girillon arms seems to slash right into its vapory substance, causing it to bleed gray light.

Kurst lets more power gather at its hands and fly at the creature with a burst of purple and green, but his hands are shaking badly, and it flies off into the darkness.

The vapor creature seems to scream, a high, piercing sound that drives right into the skull and seems as if it might crack it.  It seems to swell in size, writhing and pulsing, until it suddenly explodes soundlessly, the scream dying off and echoing into the night.  The vapor settles onto the camp in the form of indigo dust, coating everything.  The snakes suddenly revert to arrows, now relatively harmless, lying on the ground.  Yatrax and Valerian find that their snake bites look like arrow wounds.

Irthos has a long, bad moment when his lungs don't seem to want to work, until they suddenly clear and let him breathe again.

Faint moans from some wounded guards and shouts from the Blademark leaders begin to fill the ensuing silence...

OOC: [sblock]Initiative: 
Valerian 22
Ethereal Marauder 19 (dead)
Arrgha'n 18
Irthos 16
SNAKES! 14 (lower Dex)
Yatrax 9
Oliver 8
Maavnod 5
Kurst 14 (moved because of held action)
Vapor-thingy 2

Valerian casts _produce coldfire_ and directs the scorpians to attack with good effect.  Arrgha'n hits with a 24, to no apparent effect.  Irthos rolls a 1 on his attack.  The snakes hit two 19s on Yatrax, doing a total of 6 points of damage.  One hits Valerian with a 14 ('cause I don't think you're wearing your breastplate to bed) for 3 points of damage, and another misses Irthose with a 16 because he's an armored freak.  (And I mean that very kindly.)  Yatrax busts out a noxious smokestick and lights it, and the snakes in her immediate vicinity start to move away.  Oliver readies an action to attack.  Maavnod hits a 26, a 5, an 18, and a 17.  The 1st, 3rd, and 4th all hit, but only the first one seems to affect the creature in any way.  It can't really be grappled unfortunately, because it's incorporeal.  But he still does 7 points of damage with one of his girallon arms.  Kurst misses his touch attack with an 11.  The vapor creature screams and explodes, and the snakes turn back into arrows.  Combat over.  Good job people![/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 28, 2008)

*Valerian, Grey Elven Archivist*

Valerian looks around the campsite, scanning for active threats. Assuming he sees none, he will move up to the corpse of the Ethereal Marauder and begin to inspect it closely. Cautious of lingering danger, he keeps his coldfire and scorpions active, rather than dismissing them at the cessation of immediate hostilities.
[sblock=OOC]Inspecting the marauder for any signs of arcane rituals. Valerian will also inspect the entire area with _detect magic_. The scorpions only last for a few seconds, but the coldfire is minutes/level.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2008)

Valerian examines the various pieces of the maruader's corpse as the scorpions disappear back from the abyss whence they came.  Though in many scattered piece, Valerian is very patient, and gathers up each bit he can find.  It's when he finds a piece of what was most likely the crest that he finds what he was looking for.  



Spoiler



There's a wound there, stitched closed with crude metal staples, looking more like a bad repair job on a warforged than a medical procedure or magical ritual.  There's something below the "stiches," in the actual flesh of the skin, and Valerian slits into the hide to extract the object.  It's what seems to be a hand-sized greenish-purple slug with a lamprey-like mouth on one end, its teeth oddly metallic.  It squirms slightly in his hand and tries to latch onto him, but the elf shakes it off quickly.  The creature seems to be dying.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 28, 2008)

*Oliver*

Oliver strides, rapier still in hand towards Yatrax.  "Are you okay?" he says.  "A nice little scuffle to start the morning..." he says to nobody in particular.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 28, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28*

Arrgha'n walks to *Maavnod*, pats him on the shoulder approvingly, and says "Your hands are mighty useful Maavnod.".

"I will go look for tracks or anything else of use. These arrows had to come from somewhere. We may also want to see if the Filcher struck here."

He then pads off towards the forest where the arrows came from in search of tracks _(+9/+11)_ or anything else of interest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2008)

"Is it gone?" Maavnod says looking around for the mist creature. It seems to have vanished following the weird plunge into the skull and the scream/explosion. "Did you find anything, Valerian?"


----------



## Zurai (Jan 28, 2008)

"Indeed. I do not believe that _these_," and he holds up the still-squirming leechlike creature, "are supposed to be attached _inside_ creatures. Where'd Arrgha'n go? I think this is more his specialty than mine. If I had to guess, this ... thing ... had something to do with the strange behavior of the Marauder. The Filcher, too."

Valerian examines the parasite closely, but is careful not to let it latch onto him. He doesn't do anything to either aid or prevent its death; however, he does mutter a quick spell and inspect the parasite, the marauder, and the rest of the general area for lingering magical auras. Once his investigation is complete, he pulls out a scrap of paper and a stick of charcoal and makes a few quick sketches of the battle and the creatures for his notes.
[sblock=OOC]_Detect magic_, natch. Valerian will also sketch the vapor-thingy, the marauder, the marauder's patch job, and the parasite/symbiont.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2008)

Yatrax examines the arrow wounds in her foot with compressed lips.

"Not exactly how I care to wake up," she says to Oliver, seeming to appreciate his concern, but still being in pain.  She waves away the last of the noxious smoke and digs into her backpack again, coming up with a bluish vial with a House Jorasco seal.  Drinking it down, her wounds close, and she looks much better.  "Aaah, that helps too."

~~~~

Arrgha'n stalks off to the woods, his senses ready and determination firm to find what he can.  Under the gloom of the trees, he finds several things.  [sblock]There are odd footprints, one from a tall and heavy humanoid wearing moccasins, and another with the distinctive three-toed splay of an ethereal filcher.  The filcher's footprint's appear and disappear with the typicalness of the breed, but the humanoid's footprints head further west, and then end at a tree.  Looking around carefully, it seems as if this individual has taken the tree road.  Listening, you can't hear him now, and peering into the gloom, you see nothing at present.  The indigo dust on your flesh itches slightly as you examine the tree and tracks.[/sblock]

Valerian: [sblock]The creature continues to writhe, though weakly.  Invoking magic to illuminate your eyes to magical auras, you detect only the slightest hint of magic, remnents of the maurader's plane-shifting, along with various magical auras from things your companions carry.  The indigo dust, slug-creature, maurader remains, and the rest of it all have no magical aura.  The dust itches a bit from where it touches your flesh.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 29, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28*

Arrgha'n makes a quick note of the location and runs back to the first person in the group he sees and says "We need to leave now while the trail is fresh. The Filcher and, I think, our moccasined friend, Roth, is behind this and is West along the _tree road_ with the Filcher." and then he runs off to the Tree Road to the West.

As he gets to the Tree Road and closer to their assailant Arrgha'n stalks carefully forward to see who and what he can see. He will concentrate on stealth more than gaining distance. He looks carefully around fully expecting the Filcher to ambush him at any moment.

[*OOC: *Tree Road? I am not exactly sure what this means.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2008)

EDIT: ooc missed Valerian's reply. Not to be rude, Maavnod replied before taking off.

"Chaos mutation I think. Though I have never seen that before. We must continue the hunt." the giant replies.

Maavnod then follows Arrgha'n glad to join the hunt. He switches focus to hone in on his shadow mantle.

ooc: shift 1 essentia over to Shadow Mantle. so thats Listen +11. Move the other point of essentia to the wormtail belt for AC 20 just in case.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 29, 2008)

"Arrgha'n, wait. What do you make of this?" Valerian asks as he holds up the still-squirming parasite. "I found it surgically inserted under the Marauder's skin."[sblock=OOC]Pretty sure the 'tree road' means that he climbed the tree and jumped from branch to branch or brachiated wherever he went.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 29, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28*

_I am going to make a guess here until the DM pops in._

_*Pulling back his shirt and showing his squirmy Breeder Symbiont*_

"It is one of these. A Breeder Symbiont.  In increases your health and makes you a perfect host to start a new generation of Daelkyr.

Lets go." *Holding out his hand*  "I can take care of that for you."




[*OOC:* "_Pretty sure the 'tree road' means that he climbed the tree and jumped from branch to branch or brachiated wherever he went._"

That would not make me happy. If that is the case I would not come back. I would follow him right then and there. Brachiating would be really hard to follow via tracking and I would want to stay with him. Grrrr....]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 29, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver continues speaking to Yatrax, "You showed great courage in the battle," he says and he pats her on her behind.  "Let's go see what the others found."

Oliver walks to where Valerian is holding the parasite.  "Interesting.  Do you think somebody put it there, or do you think it was encountered by happenstance and this thing attached it to the marauder?"


----------



## Zurai (Jan 29, 2008)

"It was implanted forcibly. See the sutures here? Crude work; almost mechanical. The Marauder obviously didn't do this itself; nor did the parasite."


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 29, 2008)

"I've h-h-heard rumors that a group of gnomes in Zilargo impregnate their own flesh with some sort of elemental essence, in order to gain strange powers, but that is magic and artifice and I don't know what that thing is," states Kurst quietly as though talking to himself.  
Kurst is absentmindedly rubbing his chest as though it pains him, but when he notices his gesture, he jerks his hand away and tries to see if anyone noticed, failing miserably to conceal an otherwise normal behavior.

OOC: Couldn't figure out Kurst old color, purple ok?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2008)

Irthos sniffed disdainfully as its lungs cleared, folding its wings about it like a cloak once again. As the hunter begins to look to the tree, the kobold scurries up, the Progenitor's enhancing the sight of all around.

OOC: Climb/glide through the trees with _spider climb_+wings. Aura is now senses: +1 to Listen, Spot, and Initiative checks for all w/in 30 ft.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2008)

Discussing slug-like creatures with Valerian, Arrgha'n finds that his breeder symbiont is not quite like the slug-thing that the elf found.  The color, subtle differences in shape and size, the placement and size of the mouth and teeth, all inidicate that this is not a breeder symbiont.  Or if it is, it's not a type that's like Arrgha'n's.  



> Oliver continues speaking to Yatrax, "You showed great courage in the battle," he says and he pats her on her behind. "Let's go see what the others found."
> 
> Oliver walks to where Valerian is holding the parasite. "Interesting. Do you think somebody put it there, or do you think it was encountered by happenstance and this thing attached it to the marauder?"



  Yatrax looks mildly exasperated at Oliver's familiarity, but lets it pass.  "I am a better scout than warrior, but at least the beast could be clouded by shadow," she says.  Going to Oliver to examine the slug-thing, she simply furrows her brow in distaste.  "There must be a reason for something like that.  Control?  Like disciplining a dog?"

The others prepare to follow who they assume is Roth through the trees.  Arrgha'n examines the tree itself carefully, wary and watchful for the filcher, Irthos ascends, Maavnod close on the ground.  As Irthos gets to the first branching, there's a soft, crackling _whumph!_ and a burst of freezing cold air.  To his extreme surprise, the kobold finds himself completely surrounded by ice, like a bug in amber, frozen to the trunk of the tree.  A high-pitched whining sound continues for a moment or two, and then ceases abruptly.

[sblock=OOC: ]Rolled rather craptacularly on your Spot and Reflex saves Irthos, sorry.  But a 1 is a 1.  Irthos is now encased in ice, though it is porous enough to let him breathe.  It is very cold however, and he will begin to take cold damage shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

*Kurst Artificer 1/ Warlock 2*

"I think I can h-h-help you, little dragon, but it may h-hurt a little bit, do you want me to try?  Kurst calls up from the base of the tree.


If Irthos agrees or if he is unable to agree from the encasing ice, Kurst will briefly concentrate before making a sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a human throat. The sound seems almost to coalesce before striking the ice which binds Irthos.


[sblock=OOC]
Baleful Utterance targeting the encasing ice if possible (unlikely I know) to avoid letting the full power fall upon Irthos.  Baleful Utterance deals 2d6 sonic damage to the ice, may require a Fort save (DC 16) from Irthos (If he is "wearing" the ice which I suspect he is)
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28; Init: 22*

_*before leaving*_

"Hmmmm..... now that I see it closer it is not exactly a Breeder Symbiont that I am familiar with, if it is one at all- similar but distinctly different. We will be safer if it is with me until we find out what its function is. I should be able to have a better answer for you later after I have had enough time to poke it."

He looks to Yatrax and says "Interesting thought." He holds his hand out ready to accept the symbiont and will stow it safely away in its own tightly closed pouch. 

_*now*_

Arrgha'n will take to the cover of the trees _(Hide/MS +9)_ and stalk forward with weapon drawn trying to find _(Spot/Listen +7/9)_ our hidden assailants.



[*OOC:* Initiative vs "Roth"? in forest (1d20+3=22)

For some reason the '_high pitched wining sound_' sounds familiar to me. Knowledge Dung _(+7)_ check? 

He will tend to the new Symbiont as best he knows how. He definitely wants to keep it alive for possible use... or destruction.]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver is startled by the sudden change in the mobility of the kobold, yet he still is able to redraw his rapier.  Seeing the danger was immediately over, he looks to Yatrax, "What was that?!"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2008)

Irthos grunts as the ice incases it, but cannot really respond to Kurst's request.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2008)

[sblock=Valerian]While you are searching for other fragments of the maurader to check for any more oddities, you realize quickly that something is wrong.  The head is missing.  From the damage Maavnod did to the maurader, the head should be completey intact, if separated from the body, but it seems to be missing.  Careful combing of the site finally turns up a single footprint you remember from the town of Ulman, as well as Arrgha'n's prior tracking.  There's a single filcher footprints in the dust next to the imprint of what was probably the head.  It seems to have been stolen.[/sblock]



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver is startled by the sudden change in the mobility of the kobold, yet he still is able to redraw his rapier.  Seeing the danger was immediately over, he looks to Yatrax, "What was that?!"



  "No bloody clue," she says, eyes darting about for danger.  "Trap or attack...  Delaying trap?  Maybe."  She seems to be thinking out loud.

Arrgha'n peers far into the forest, but sees nothing moving in the shadows either in the trees or on the ground.  [sblock=Arrgha'n]The high pitched whining sound you recall from back in Ulman, where you saw the last murder.  While Maavnod was investigating the alley, that noise sounded briefly.[/sblock]

Irthos' grunt seems to be enough of an affirmative for Kurst, and he points at the iced kobold and speaks a word of terrible power that seems to rip the night.  There's a moment of utter stillness, and then the ice surrounding Irthos cracks into a dozen pieces, dumping the kobold to the ground.  Irthos is stunned for a long moment, and realizes quickly that he cannot hear a thing.  The sharp senses he's so used to are as stunned as he was from the power of the word.

Everyone else's ears ring, but it quickly fades into the forest.  The sound brings several of the Blademark defenders from the wagon circle.

"What in the name of the Host was _that?_  Did you find who was attacking us?" the captain asks, sword at the ready.

[sblock=OOC]Irthos, rolled poor for you again on your Fort save (sorry, the dice did not love you today) and you were stunned for one round and will be deafened for a minute.  You took 2 points of subdual damage from falling out of the tree.  But on the plus side, you're no longer encased in ice![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Irthos launches fiercely to its feet, an extremely sour look on its face. If asked questions, it ignores them---the better to hide its weakness. It instead climbs back on the caravan and gloats, waiting for the group to move on.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Maavnod nods to Irthos and continues the hunt.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 4, 2008)

Kurst stands his mouth working, but no sound coming out.  After a long moment looking at the results of his word he says simply "Oh!"  Then he turns and walks back to the wagons clutching his left arm as though it pains him.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, stonegod.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=Maavnod]Are you hunting a-ground or a-tree?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 5, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver cringes slightly at the loud ringing that echoes through the area.  "Well whomever we're following, knows we are following them now..."


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28*

Arrgha'n  states "We will need to be more careful with where we travel." off-handedly as he starts to search for their elusive quarry's tracks _(+9/+11)_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=Arrgha'n]Are you searching for tracks a-ground or a-tree?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*IKT* [sblock]Yes - both. The humanoid appears that he may be traveling by trees and the filcher's is traveling most likely by ground.   [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=Isida]a-ground. Don't really have much in the way of brachiation to stay aloft. Though I suppose +11 Climb without ranks is pretty good. If things dont work at all on the ground, he'll try to climb up to check but doubts his ability to stay up in the trees and follow any sort of trail.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2008)

With who you assume is Roth apparently taking the tree road, Arrgha'n, as the more experienced tracker, takes to the branches while Maavnod stays on the ground to search further.  Both of you are cautious, not wanting to set off another trap or invite another attack, whatever that ice was.  

Your caution pays off, as when moving through the trees, Arrgha’n spies something odd and stops before touching a strange, metallic object.  Spined randomly, like a god made a hedgehog while drunk, the spherical thing is perhaps the size of a halfling’s fist and stuck in the tree trunk.  As Maavnod stops below you, that horrible shrieking sounds again, sounding for three full breaths before cutting off suddenly.  

There’s a faint movement further into the trees, and then a sudden burst of light.  Oliver is struck temporarily blind, while Yatrax, Arrgha’n, and Maavnod are merely dazzled.  With a _whump_ like an inrushing of air, what faint movement that could be seen is now gone.  Arrgha’n has the educated guess that the filcher just took off with your suspect.

Irthos, as the deafness eventually wears off, you see Kurst return to the inner circle of wagons, where both of you notice Valerian puzzling over some marks on the ground.  He has most of the bits and pieces of the marauder collected neatly, with the exception of the head.

The Blademark defenders, wanting no truck with running through the darkened woods after people that shoot snakes, pull back to make a full sweep and thorough defense of the camp.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 9, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) HP:28/28*

Arrgha'n mumbles "Surely you can do better than that." while smiling wryly. 

"Remember we need to stun and/or separate them to have a chance to capture them."

He stalks forward to continue the hunt. "We are getting close. They are getting desperate. Lets go.". He waves his hand to usher them all forward.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Once Oliver's vision returns he follows the others.  "All the trickery," he mutters, "why can't they just hold still and let us settle this."


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 10, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Artificer/Warlock 1/2*

Still feeling depressed by his inability to use his dark power effectively, Kurst stops near Valerian.  It takes several moments before Kurst seems to recognize that he has stopped or that something is going on in front of him.

"What are you looking at, Valerian?"


----------



## Zurai (Feb 10, 2008)

Valerian looks up at Kurst briefly, then returns to his examination of the marauder's corpse. "The question isn't 'what am I looking at?', it is 'what am I not looking at?'. This thing's head is ... missing. Since approximately half to a third of its body mass is taken up by its head, and none of the damage inflicted on it was sufficient to cause significant damage to its head, this fact troubles me.

"By the by, well done getting the kobold free from that trap. None of my magics would have done any good at all, and I'm sure the brute force preferred by the rest of our troupe of misfits wouldn't have left him as intact as your solution did."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

The kobold continues to sulk.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2008)

"Yes Oliver. If they stand still for a moment we will get them. I think they know that now too." says Maavnod.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

"Good" the Binder says, rapier flashing, "they are afraid of us then."   _Hell, I would be too_, he thinks looking around at their motley band.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2008)

Yatrax is muttering something under her breath in a language that none of you know, but sounds very harsh and unflattering.  Probably curses; some inflections are universal.

"I don't know how far these filchers can go, but this enemy seems to want to draw us into these woods," she says finally in Common.

Moving carefully deeper into the forest, the small sounds of the night fade away around you, leaving you to travel in silence.  No further shrieks pierce the thick night air, and a suffocating blanket of quiet envelopes you.  Stalking deeper and deeper into the forest for several long minutes, you nearly jump out of your skin when that horrible shrieking returns.  It cuts off abruptly as a bright white-blue light, perhaps as bright as a sunrod, illuminates a clearing ahead. 

Peering from the cover of the trees, you see a most bizarre sight.  In the middle of the clearing, illuminated by a glowing ball of light, stands an ethereal filcher , clutching the severed head of a marauder in its lower two limbs.  In its upper two, it holds a man, one with yellow skin, red eyes, and no hair, his body twisting and writhing as it seems to shrink in upon himself, going from perhaps six feet tall to barely three, collapsing in all dimensions.  The man wears purple leather armor, has many daggers strapped to its body, and a bow on its back.

The man's red eyes glare out into the woods as his size seems to stabilize.

"I know you're here _nagaja!_  You and the hunter!" he calls, his voice deep and booming despite his small size.

Maavnod recognizes the word the man used: 



Spoiler



Nagaja means "brother," but with a specific suffix that indicates something corrupted.  It means something like, "sister in sin," to compare it to a Common phrase.



~~~~~~~~~

For those back at the campsite, you've seen a second bright flash of light, but this one is sustained, and a good few hundred yards into forest.  The Blademark Defenders are looking around nervously, on a hair trigger of vigilence and fear.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 15, 2008)

"I am no nagaja!" roars Maavnod as he charges. He adjusts his essentia again, favoring his girallon totem. He intends to grapple with the filcher knowing it is capable of escaping.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver strides into the clearing, rapier drawn and takes a thrust at shrinking man, his rapier is quick to recover from the strike, and is held defensively in front of him.

Init:  +5.  Move into clearing and attack using combat expertise.  AC 25.  Attack +6, 1d6 damage.  If the filcher and the man are close enough, Oliver will use dance of death(tumbling as necessary) to move around behind them and attacking them both as he moves.  I use an AP if I roll between a 10 and a 12 on the attack roll.  If I am not close enough to move and attack, I will double move behind them, tumbling as necessary.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter) AC: 19; HP:28/28; Init +3*

*Arrgha'n* will deftly move in and strike the Filcher as well; for if it dies then this person will not be able to escape. 



[*OOC:* +5 Long Sword (1d8+2, 19-20/×2) (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberr.)]]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

Irthos curses, then leaps into the trees again to follow. The fools would need its help.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2008)

What happens next is very fast.  Maavnod, muscles corded to kill, Oliver, poised to dance, Arrgha'n, swift and deadly, and Yatrax, dark and silent, all begin to move in for the kill.  Unbeknowst to them, Irthos has spread his wings and is racing over the forest, covering in seconds what took the others minutes.

The filcher is their target, and its odd eyes widen in perhaps surprise as you all step closer.  Roth shouts a harsh phrase, and the filcher throws the marauder head up in the air.  Roth then grabs something on his belt, and signs of strain on plain on his face as he rapidly taps and smooths something on some straps around his body.  There's something bulking at his back, like a lop-sided backpack that begins to make a curious muting hum.  He slowly begins to rise out of the filcher's grasp as the deadly Arrgha'n and swift Oliver close the distance and strike out hard.

Arrgha'n's longsword flickers out with uncanny accuracy, striking for the filcher's vulnerable stomach and opening a nearly-lethal gash deep in its bag-like body.  Oliver dances around the side of the filcher with the grace of a dancer and almost delicately stabs the creature deep in the arm.  

Maavnod bounds across the clearing, arms real and phantasmal clamping onto the filcher with terrible strength, wrenching back all four of its arms and knocking it off its foot onto the ground.  Yatrax points at the fallen filcher as shadow gathers at her hand.  With concentration, the blackness streaks from her to the filcher, like an arrow, and Maavnod feels the filcher go limp underneath him, not dead yet, but unconscious and very near death.

Roth howls in a ringing roar of animal pain, and shoots up into the sky, disappearing into the blackness.

Almost as an afterthough, the marauder head thunks down in the middle of the clearing, just missing Oliver's toe.  The light abruptly goes out, leaving you all standing in dim moonlight.

~~~~

Irthos, your dragonborn eyes see a small humanoid figure with what seems to be a lopsided hunchback come hurtling toward you in the air.  It nearly collides with you, and in pure reflex you lash out with your claws, scratching the skin of the creature and drawing a shriek from it.  With a curse, it continues flying away, without wings, and is soon lost to sight.  It's flying faster than Irthos is capable.  All is not lost however; Irthos can see it got a scrap of the flying creature's clothing in its claws, some kind of leathery stuff, but will have to get it into some light to determine what color it is.

~~~~~~~~~

Valerian and Kurst, there've been some shrieks and howls coming from the woods that have abruptly ceased, and Irthos took off a few moments ago to investigate the light.  Now the light has stopped, and all in the woods is silent and still...

[sblock=OOC: ]  Filcher tosses up Roth, but is otherwise occupied and still flat-footed (long story, I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill your characters).  Arrgha'n hits a 19, doing a total of 13 points of damage to the filcher.  Oliver rolls a 5, burns an action point for another 6, with his attack bonus getting a 19 for a total of 5 points of damage to the filcher.  Maavnod busts a move, hits the filcher's touch AC with a 21, grapples with a 33 to the filcher's 15, and has the filcher in a double nelson.  Yatrax uses _arrow of dusk_, and does 5 points of subdual, which knocks it unconscious.  

Irthos, you got an attack of opportunity, rolled a 20, didn't confirm, and did 3 points of damage to Roth before he got away.  Combat is over, well done people![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

Irthos snarls, then lands. Seeing the quarry gone, it climbs back up and then glides back to camp.

It drops the flesh bit unceremoniously. "Ripped thissss off. Might be useful to track by magic or mundane meanssss."


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 27, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Artificer/Warlock 1/2*

"Ripped it off of what?", He shudders, "What was all that noise about?"
Kurst steps back nonchalantly from the grisly trophy, but steps on the hem of his robe falling flat. Embarrassed he stands and quickly turns and goes to his bedroll.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

Arrgha'n  half lipped smirk at the downed filcher turns to a mild frustration at Roth's unexpected and surprising escape. 

"Didn't see that coming." he states. 

The Hobgoblin-thing  asks "Does anyone have any idea how he escaped?" as he looks down to examine the filcher body and the maruader head for anything of note.





[*OOC:* Spot/Listen/Survival  7/9; Search 7]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2008)

Maavnod contines to hold the unconscious filcher tight. He flexes again aiming to tear it apart like the marauder in his frustration of the true opponent having escaped so easily. Covered in gore, he turns to Arrgha'n and replies, "Mutation I believe."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver pleased with himself, for piercing the defenses of the filcher, gives eyes to his keen rapier, before gingerly wiping it on his cloak and sheathing it with a flourish.  "Well that was disappointing..." he mutters.  "What kind of mutation would let one get away like that?  And why would he shrink?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2008)

Irthos, examining the leathery substance you ripped away from the small humanoid's body, it seems to be part of leather strap reinforced by metal, along with a bloody scrap of hardened purple leather.  The blood, however, has a distinct orange tone and acrid scent that sets your teeth on edge.

Arrgha'n examines the area and finds a few tracks from the filcher, and a few less of the man you assume is Roth.  There is an area where something bulky, heavy, and somewhat spikey was stashed behind a tree, and the size matches up with what was on Roth's back.

While the hobgoblin-kin is examining the ground, Oliver, Yatrax, and Maavnod can take a look at the marauder head, if they're so inclined.  Near the short crest on the head is a series of what looks like bronze nails and heavy staples, slightly corroded, holding together what looks like a fresh head wound, a long laceration.  

[sblock=Maavnod]You're not sure what mutation, per se, could have allowed Roth to escape by air.  A mutation might have let him compress himself, and there are some mutants who have wings, but Roth clearly had no visible wings.  Thinking back to what Andoran has asked of you for this mission, you have a horrible sneaking suspicion that perhaps this flying thing could be one of those "unusual artifacts."  Or it might be a magic item.  Or perhaps something else, like a metallic creature or construct, it's hard to say...[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2008)

"Or maybe not a mutation.  Wings would be a sign of mutation.  Roth had no wings.  Maybe its one of those unusual artifacts Andoran spoke of." says Maavnod.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

"The ssscrap came from your quarry, though it not ssseeem to be fully human. Look at the blood." The kobold hands it to the others, then scuttles back up the wagon. Licking its thin lips, it waits to move on, having lost interest in the weird human.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

"Could be," Oliver shrugs, "let us move on, he is gone for now.  Probably impossible to track as well.  If we are meant to run into each other again, we will."


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 10, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

"There is nothing more here. I am afraid that Oliver may be right. Lets continue on. We will find him again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2008)

As you stand about discussing, the badly injured and apparently only unconscious filcher gives a single wheeze.  No one had been watching it for several minutes, and as you turn quickly to look, it blinks back into the ether.  Now truly left with no evidence additional evidence, except perhaps a bit more new frustration, you can return to camp, still with some caution to avoid any remaining booby traps.

As you enter back into the wagon circle, the Blademark Defenders are watching you with trepidation.  You can hear more than one whisper that you must either be very brave or mad to go running into the woods after a group of people that can shoot snake-arrows.  Not so surprisingly, no one comes up to you right away.

You're able to meet back up with Valerian, Kurst, and Irthos, who look as if they haven't been idle during your chase.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2008)

ooc: I thought I ripped it to pieces as well?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2008)

OOC:  Oops, my bad.  Technically you just had it in your grasp, so it couldn't have escaped.  You could rip it up if you like.  Or try to talk to it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2008)

ooc: back in 205 I had intended to finish it off. Maavnod wouldn't have thought of talking to it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 14, 2008)

OOC: Right then, and with a bit of retroactive correction...

Maavnod takes the moment to tear out with his arms, easily rending the unconscious filcher limb from limb.  Curiously some parts of it seem to fade into the ether, but one had and the head remain.  Like the marauder, there's a crudely stapled incision in the head.

Back at camp, carrying the two heads and one green and white filcher arm, the group finally reconvenes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 14, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver swaggers back into the bulk of the party.  "We got some of them, but not all.  We can't do anything about it though, so lets get going."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: Swiftly moving on...

~~~~~~~~~~~

Thusly confused and partially vindicated, the party beds down for the evening.  Or they would have if a half-panicked caravan master hadn't all but roused them from their beds, demanded to know what in the name of the Host and Dragon Below was going on!

Yatrax intercepts the agitated Master Vorj and takes him off to the side to explain, the vaguest possible terms, that there had been an enemy, clearly a madman, in the woods.  Using unusual artifice and illusion, he had attacked with the snake arrows and sent the marauder to cause confusion and disruption.

"A madman, touched by Khyber.  No man could have predicted this," she tells him, and eventually, with additional persuasion from the party, Master Vorj accepts this.  Since Vorj doesn't know about Roth, and would undoubtedly be extremely upset, to the point of possible violence, to learn that a serial killer in league with aberrations might be tracking the caravan, it seems good to be discrete.

In the morning, you all move out again.

[sblock=Arrgha'n]The slug-like thing starts to wither slowly the next day.  You attempt to feed it with water and ground-up dried meat, but that only seems to slow its decline.  You have a sneaking suspicion that this thing, like many other symbionts, requires a host to survive.  The easiest way to keep it alive would be to let it attach itself to yourself or another.  Otherwise you think it will die within a few days.  Your throwing scarab chitters slightly when the slug-thing is near, but it is difficult to tell if it is in warning or welcome.  [/sblock]  [sblock=Valerian and Kurst]I assume Valerian, with his very scholarly background, would be the first to investigate the collected heads, though Kurst's insight would undoubtedly help.  

In disecting the heads of the marauder and filcher to determine what was under those odd stapled incisions, you come across some very curious things.  Across the tops of both brains is a fine metal mesh, the silvery-green metallic fibers occasionally reinforced with what seems to be spider silk in some places, or minute flexible tubes in others, made of the thin rubber-tree sap that grows in Zilargo.  What the mesh's purpose was, neither of you is entirely certain, but it was probably done without either creature's concent.[/sblock]~~~~~~~

You continue your travels across the border into the Eldeen Reaches.  Here the land grows green and lush, with tall trees and dense brush bordering one side of the road, and the glitter of Lake Galifar on the other.  Only once more are you troubled, by a group of bandits that seem to be comprised of a mix of ex-soldiers of several nations as well as the more common raider thugs.  Driven to attack the heavy caravan by desperation and hunger, they tried to circle the last wagon and drag it off.  

The Blademark Defenders handle the bandits themselves, but when its clear one of their number is a magician with some kind of vine golem under his control, you become involved.  Maavnod has a great deal of fun grappling with something with as many or more arms than him, while Arrgha'n and Oliver deal a great deal of messy, sap-coated death to the dozen miniature vine things that try to extract your entrails from your bodies without your permission.  Valerian, Yatrax, and Kurst, use spell, shadow, and curse to prevent the little plant creatures (mandragoras, Valerian recognizes later) from swarming their companions and a couple of over-eager Blademarks.  Irthos, high above the melee, spies the magician, and introduces him to his acid sheath with an up-close and personal demonstration he never got a chance to appreciate.

When the few remaining survivors have fled, most of the bandits lie very dead.  The vine-golem and its little friends are equally as dead, and their controller twice as much so.  While the Blademarks strip the bandits of what weapons, armor, gear, and what pitiful money they actually had, you are welcome to the magician's spoils.  The heart of the vine-golem, once cut open, proves to be an emerald the size of a halfling's eye, round, faceted, and flawless, surely worth a great sum.  

The mandragora sap has worth as a wound sealer, able to stop heavily bleeding wounds, and Valerian is able to gather a half dozen vials.  Finally, in addition to the usual spell components, the magician carried one more thing, a sealed pot of paints and several brushes.  It's Kurst, with his background as an artificer, who recognizes the paints as a version of _Nolzar's marveous pigments_.  What this desperate backwoods bandit was doing with such a treasure is entirely uncertain, but your group could certainly make good use of them.

The caravan proceeds mostly unmolested to the center of the deep woods, to Greenheart, the city of druids.  Your welcome along the road was mostly cool, but not hostile.  As long as you obey the laws of the Wardens of the Wood, no one would be spoken against.

The city of Greenheart is just as lush as the forest around it, and if weren't for the multitude of people and slightly more deliberate paths and roads marked with stones, you could have sworn you were in the middle of the woods.  Homes and businesses are built into the massive trees, plants flourish on every surface, and flowers seem to serve as public artwork.  Massive toadstools serve as public benches, and fountains are simply natural springs with stones worked around them to define them.  

Master Vorj seems delighted to be able to unload the rest of this goods here, and bargains briskly for goods from this city to be loaded for his return trip.  Between one bargain and the next he waves you aside.

"All right, this is the end of the line for me.  After this you're on your own.  You've pulled you own weight and then some, so I can say I was glad enough to have you along.  Olladra's luck with your quest," he says brusquely, clearly glad to have discharged his obligation to transport such strange folk as yourself.

It has taken you a month to get to Greenhart, and now you have the rest of the Reaches to work through, and then the terrible Demon Wastes themselves to cross.  But for now you are in the last large, friendly city that you may see for some time.  What do you want to do?

[sblock=OOC]Just a random encounter there, I didn't see the need to spend a month or two on a combat with no actual plot use.  What are peoples needing to get done before you head off on the second part of your quest?  Information you want to look around for?  Things you want to buy or trade for?[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

"I would like to get a s-s-second opinion on these devices; I will see if I can find a more skilled artificer,"  under his breath he adds, "Preferably one that isn't Cannith and won't ask any questions.

With a sigh, and still absentmindedly rubbing at his chest Kurst will begin to make awkward inquiries about a non guild artificer in the Greenheart.

Over the last three weeks of traveling with the caravan, Kurst has slowly gained confidence.  In the fight against the unprepared bandits he managed to be useful without damaging or inconveniencing  any of the party and he only deafened the one Blademark by accident.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2008)

"Thank you Master Vorj for relying on us." says Maavnod. He is fairly self-sufficient and is not the best at gathering information. If left to his own devices though he'll move around the small town and listen in on the local gossip. He'd not have the presence of mind to openly ask questions about the subjects he is interested in (chaos, mutation, and demons).


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

The kobold keeps to itself, perched up high on the wagons, keeping its eyes on the surrounds.  When the caravan master discharged them, it quietly glides down next to the others. It looks around a moment, then finds a tall tree to climb as a perch to wait.

"Delay not long. Progenitorsss wisssh us a way from here. Wassstesss wait."

OOC: No shopp'n 'ere.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver gives his thanks as to Vorj as well before departing.  Oliver swaggers around town, looking for a lady to keep him company.  He doesn't seek to spend any more coin than it takes to get a brief bath and a warm meal.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 21, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

With great trepidation and not wanting to lose a valuable tool, Arrgha'n finally relents and decides to attach the symbiont. 

He gathers everyone around and says "I am going to attach this new symbiont to see what it does. Everyone watch over me very carefully. If you notice anything odd let me know. If I start acting strange, at least stranger than normal, you have my permission to tackle me or to knock me unconscious as needed. If it is used as for control this will be a concern especially when when our 'Roth' is about"."

Along the way I will spend some time doing some hunting and gathering of various things to save for our trip to the wastelands. I will attempt to dry it out and so on so it will keep for a while. 


Arrgha'n nods goodbye to the Master Vorj. While in the city he will spend some time researching any dangers in the area and along our path as well as a possible guide._(Gather Info. +7/+9)_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 24, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> "I would like to get a s-s-second opinion on these devices; I will see if I can find a more skilled artificer,"  under his breath he adds, "Preferably one that isn't Cannith and won't ask any questions.
> 
> With a sigh, and still absentmindedly rubbing at his chest Kurst will begin to make awkward inquiries about a non guild artificer in the Greenheart.



  You hunt around Greenheart for a person skilled in manufacturing, and begin to notice several odd things about it.  There is no public market _per se_, nor are their any taverns.  There are a few public houses, where vittles and drink can be obtained along with a big of floor space to sleep, but as for places purely for the entertainment of strangers, not so much.  This is the spiritual heart of the druid sects, and most of the town revolves around them.  

However, you are eager to prove your worth, and know that artificers are so wide-spread that _somewhere_ in this town there must be one!  It takes you several hours, many awkward questions, two dozen disdainful glances, and seventy-three wrong turns, but you eventually arrive at the home/business of someone named Dog.  The place is carved from the living wood of an enormous tree, the windows and doors screened with vines, and with no sign upon the door.  But inside the place has many shelves that contain familiar implements of artifice, but almost as many rare potted plants and preserved flora.

An enormous shaggy dog, easily tall enough at the shoulder to reach your waist, leaps up to greet you with a sloppy lick to the face and a few excited barks.

"Small Dog, down!" comes a gruff voice from the back, with a curious accent, or lack of one, that sounds oddly familiar.  The dog breaks off his greeting and sits, wagging his tail, his tongue lolling from his mouth.  Out of the vined-off back comes an unusual sight, a warforged, but one without any metal components to his body.  Indeed, small flowers and vines seem to grow from his wooden "flesh."

"I am Dog, stranger.  And since you have gone to great trouble to find me, let us see what is so important to track me down," the warforged says, waving for Kurst to sit at a table in the corner.  The shaggy hound goes to flop down under the table, pinning Kurst's feet.  Assuming Kurst lets Dog see the meshes and gives him at least a general idea of where they were found, Dog will examine them minutely, even using a magnifying glass, checking handwritten journals, and carefully manipulating them with small tools.  After nearly a half hour, he will give his opinion.

"I saw something of this nature only a single time before, and have heard of similar things only one other time from a sole survivor in a brother regiment.  When I saw something with similar construction, it was on some twisted thing from Khyber.  I believe it was a hobgoblin at one point in time, but somehow it had been warped.  It had a sword blade put on right where its arm had been, but it was not just a simple blade.  There were things on it, like this mesh, which went from the sword under the skin.  And sometimes the sword would pulse with an energy that destroyed everything it touched.  It was a hard battle, and we lost five that day.  The other time, I was told some goblin-like Khyber creature held a weapon in its hands that let razor disks fly from it, but when the weapon was captured and someone tried to use it, it exploded and killed many.  I was told it too had things on it, like the hobgoblin's arm-sword.  But it was only a rumor," Dog says, its still, dark eyes distant.  

"Many people died during the war, and there was not enough time to look into each and every death, particularly not ours.  I do not know for certain what these meshes do, but the two times I know of encounters with similar things, much harm has resulted.  I say be rid of them and be glad of it.  If things were put into a creature's head without consent, then I say they might be used to manipulate the mind, and to me that means whoever did this is at the least cruel and selfish," Dog says finally.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 24, 2008)

Maavnod simply lurks a bit around Greenheart, mostly hearing things of no consequence to his quest; animal habits, tracking techniques, where certain plants are growing, or the best way to make a healing salve.  However, when getting a drink from a fountain he does overhear one thing of interest, from a couple of orcs in the typical green and brown leathers of many of the druids around here.

"...the western seal is starting to weaken.  The attacks are getting worse, and it's not just because it's getting toward breeding season.  Something's bringing them in," one mutters in an urgent undertone to the other, who looks quite dour and serious.  You don't hear any more of the conversation however, as they are clearly heading somewhere at a brisk pace.

~~~~~~~

Irthos, in finding a perch, you notice some interesting patterns to the foot and air traffic around here.  With so many druids and rangers in one place, the animal companions around here are very numerous.  Eagles, hawks, owls, and other birds fill the skies, often taking some of the better perches.  You consider shooing some of them off a good branch when an eagle that's at least twice your size comes down to rest; the branch somehow growing before your eyes to make a solid perch for such a massive avian.  

Perhaps it would be best to take one of the less desirable lower branches.  Soft the skin of a bird might be, but their beaks are harder than your claws, though less potent than your magical skill.  But even a dragon knows when to assert his authority and when to simply go along with his previous desires.  Clearly, you wanted one of those lower branches all along.

[sblock=Irthos]Just having a bit of fun; I always considered dragons a little like cats.  No matter what they do, they clearly intended to do it all along.  Always.  However, the collection of the large animal companions makes it clear to Irthos that there are some fairly powerful druids in Greenheart right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 24, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver gives his thanks as to Vorj as well before departing. Oliver swaggers around town, looking for a lady to keep him company. He doesn't seek to spend any more coin than it takes to get a brief bath and a warm meal.



  Yatrax seems mildly annoyed, but mostly amused when Oliver parts company to seek out some entertainment for the evening.  It's only a silver in total to get the use of a bathhouse and a fairly decent meal, and then it's off to seek some companionship.  While there are a plentitude of shifter women, their coarser features seem rather homely in comparison to the elven and half-elven beauties that populate the town.  As a matter of fact, you're fairly certain that you saw more than one with fey blood in them, to judge by their almost supernatural attractiveness.  Surely only a nymph could be more lovely than they!

The one nice thing about druids is that some of them are as light about their loves as the forest creatures.  Some cleave to only one, like bonded eagles or crows do, but others are free with distributing their favors, as long as everyone is simply interested in a passing physical diversion.

Needless to say, her name is Amarine, and the evening is lovely and lively.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 24, 2008)

~~~~~



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> With great trepidation and not wanting to lose a valuable tool, Arrgha'n finally relents and decides to attach the symbiont.
> 
> He gathers everyone around and says "I am going to attach this new symbiont to see what it does. Everyone watch over me very carefully. If you notice anything odd let me know. If I start acting strange, at least stranger than normal, you have my permission to tackle me or to knock me unconscious as needed. If it is used as for control this will be a concern especially when our 'Roth' is about"."



 [sblock=Arrgha'n]When you attach the slug to your body, it makes a very uncomfortable kind of wriggle, and there's a brief bit of pain as some of your skin seems to part.  With a disgusting squirm, it slips itself into your abdomen, leaving behind a small hole in your flesh that heals slowly.  You feel a faint weakness as it sucks nourishment from your body, but it doesn't seem to be _too_ draining.  While you occasionally feel faintly nauseous, and there's a constant bad taste in the back of your throat, nothing more has yet come of the slug-thing.  However, when you sit or bend, sometimes you feel a squirming in your gut, as if it is settling itself anew when you change position.  Perhaps this is what a woman might feel when she is with child... but this feeling is considerably less wholesome.  Whenever the slug moves to one side or the other, both your throwing scarab and breed leach try to switch sides.

OOC: The slug-thing gives you 1d2 Con damage every other day, which is basically going to even out to a permanent -1 Con until you rid yourself of it.  However, otherwise it is doing you no other harm.  You suspect it has some kind of internal purpose, but you aren't certain how to activate it, if it can be activated at all.  Perhaps it is activated by an outside condition.[/sblock]



> Along the way I will spend some time doing some hunting and gathering of various things to save for our trip to the wastelands. I will attempt to dry it out and so on so it will keep for a while.



  When traveling, you can bring down several deer, and the cooks and servants attached to the caravan can help you dry it for traveling food.  It will amount to about five week's rations for a single person.



> Arrgha'n nods goodbye to the Master Vorj. While in the city he will spend some time researching any dangers in the area and along our path as well as a possible guide._(Gather Info. +7/+9)_.



  In hunting for dangers, you are warned of trickster fey that sometimes haunt pockets of the woods.  Many of their tricks are meant to humiliate and to taunt; those mortals that are willing to play their parts are usually sent on their way with only a brief delay, those that are poor sports might be delayed for days or weeks or even years and have their things stolen to boot, those that fight or offer violence are often killed without mercy.

"Fey have odd nature.  They are tied to one thing or idea, and to force them to act against it is to insult their very cores.  Don't ask a dryad to swim or a neriad to run.  Don't take wood from an oakman's tree or try to still a fossagrim.  Play by their rules, and they can be courteous hosts.  Don't play and they will kill, simple as that," one woman will tell you, the violet color of her eyes and green streaks in her hair telling you that she has a hint of that fey blood in her; many do here.

Other warnings are those that any woodsman knows, wild animals or stranger beasts, wild hermits or rogue druids that see anything non-natural as a scourge to be scoured from the face of the world, occasional places where worlds touch and the rules can change at the boundary; any Eberron woodsman knows _of_ these things at least.  There probably would not be bandit troupes here; no caravans to rob, and druids and rangers rarely have the gold and pretties desired by thieves.  It is clear, it is the natural world that will be your enemy here, rather than your fellow man.

You are exceedingly careful to keep your aberrant nature to yourself in this place.  A place of intense natural beauty and those that worship it, you _know_ some would find your very presence to be an affront, if not a blasphemy.  

As for finding a guide, Yatrax will remind you that she's been this way before.  And while there's no one way through the woods, particularly if you have to detour to avoid something, all you have to do it head northwest and you'll hit the foothills of the Shadowcrags Mountains soon enough.  Once there, she can help get you through the Labyrinth and into the Demon Marches proper.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "...the western seal is starting to weaken.  The attacks are getting worse, and it's not just because it's getting toward breeding season.  Something's bringing them in," one mutters in an urgent undertone to the other, who looks quite dour and serious.




Maavnod will keep this one to himself, perhaps Irthos knows what the orcs meant. He wanders a bit, but feels the pressure of being different and just wants to escape. He finds a quite site on the outskirts of the town to sit and meditate on bottling the chaos within and focus on his totem.  He'll regroup with the rest later, though he doesn't make a secret of where he is going should they seek him out.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* is relieved when he is finally done with his information gathering and they make for leaving. When he is with the group again he shakes his head in relief of being out of druidic scrutiny and says "This is not going to be an easy trip. Fey and rogue druids may be abound in our path, not to mention the inevitable antagonism from our "Roth"."




[*OOC:* Character stats changed to reflect the little wriggler]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver seems not to care about the looks he gets from Yatrax, as he does his wandering.  After a hot bath and meal, he gives a long look around the bar, only to find a lovely half-elf that seems just right.  A few kind words and tales of their dangerous quest later, and before long they were enjoying themselves in a different manner.  Oliver then awakes and collects his clothes, watching the dozing form of the half-elf in the bed only half covered by the sheets.  He approaches her, only to see her lazily open her eyes.  He strokes her cheek, "I'll see you when I get back Amarine,"  he says with a smile, before kissing her on her forehead and departing.

Oliver greets the morning sun with squinting eyes and finds a suitable place to summon and bind to Paimon.  After the ritual is complete he returns to the group finding his place with Yatrax.  With an innocent grin he asks, "How was your evening my lovely?"


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 29, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

Upon his return from speaking with the greenforged druid, Kurst will seek out Valerian and report what he has found out about the strange devices.  After his report Kurst glances around uneasily before asking Valerian, "Have you ever heard of people being turned into.. um ... ademonfromthedepthsofKhyber.," the last words coming out in a rush. "That isn't possible, right?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oliver seems not to care about the looks he gets from Yatrax, as he does his wandering.  After a hot bath and meal, he gives a long look around the bar, only to find a lovely half-elf that seems just right.  A few kind words and tales of their dangerous quest later, and before long they were enjoying themselves in a different manner.  Oliver then awakes and collects his clothes, watching the dozing form of the half-elf in the bed only half covered by the sheets.  He approaches her, only to see her lazily open her eyes.  He strokes her cheek, "I'll see you when I get back Amarine,"  he says with a smile, before kissing her on her forehead and departing.
> 
> Oliver greets the morning sun with squinting eyes and finds a suitable place to summon and bind to Paimon.  After the ritual is complete he returns to the group finding his place with Yatrax.  With an innocent grin he asks, "How was your evening my lovely?"



  Amarine doesn't stir when you leave, but then again perhaps that is for the better.  At the very least, she was quite satisfied last night, so maybe more than simple sloth keeps her in bed...

Oliver knows rather intuitively that there are many here who would find his binding distasteful, if not abhorrant.  The place to bind Paimon must be, of necessity, private and under cover.  It is a good thing you do not often call the more nature-oriented visages, or keeping this a secret might be impossible.  As it is, you must engage a private room at a meeting house for the slightly exhorbitant price of two silver.  Mostly used by the people of Greenheart when they need a place of absolute privacy to discuss certain manners, the proprietor takes your money with pursed lips.  As usual, Paimon gets the best of you this morning, and with your face set in its almost characteristic twisted smile, you exit the room an hour later, leaving an air of suspicion behind you.  But since you had been careful to extract even the tiniest particle of chalk from the floor, there's nothing left behind to incriminate you.  

Yatrax rolls her eyes slightly when you rejoin the group and make your glib comment.  "My evening was busy, and no, not in the manner you would suspect, my fine hedonist," she says with only a hint of playfulness.  She raises her voice to be heard more clearly by the others in the group. 

"I overheard rumors of unusual creatures stalking the western woods.  Some of the Gatekeeper sect is worried, and they want to bring out some of their hunters in force.  They're here to beg help from some other druids in residence.  I don't know if this is Roth's doing, but either way, it seems as if there will be some hungry obstacles on our path," she says, her dark eyes flashing.  







			
				Forgefly said:
			
		

> Upon his return from speaking with the greenforged druid, Kurst will seek out Valerian and report what he has found out about the strange devices. After his report Kurst glances around uneasily before asking Valerian, "Have you ever heard of people being turned into.. um ... ademonfromthedepthsofKhyber?" the last words coming out in a rush. "That isn't possible, right?"



  The thin elf's eyes widen at Kurst's words, and he quickly pulls a book out of his pack and skims it briefly, writing down something quickly in a corner.  Snapping the book shut, he turns back to you and nods briefly.

"I have indeed heard of something like that.  Not being turned into demons, mind you.  Come everyone, let us away from prying ears..." Valerian urges, and once the group is separated from the main flow, and eyes and ears are peeled for any inadvertant spies in the form of animals or plants, Valerian begins to talk again.

"Arrgha'n, you may already know some of this, so forgive me if I repeat.  There are many planes that exist beyond our world, and one of those planes is known as Xoriat, the plane of Madness.  Nine thousand years ago there was a great incursion from that plane.  All creatures known now as aberrations were either natives of that plane, or normal creatures twisted by the daelkyr - the lords of madness who led the invasion.  I know some of the names of these daelkyr lords, but I do not speak them aloud if not pressed; some of them are known to have eyes everywhere and I have not survived this long by being incautious.

"Two of their more prevalent servants are dolgaunts and dolgrims, twisted from hobgoblins and goblins.  These, Kurst, are undoubtedly the 'demons' you spoke of.  They look demonic enough to the ignorant, and rarely do they appear exactly the same twice, so mistakes can be easy to make by the untrained.  Now, the Gatekeeper druids, Yatrax, bound the surviving Daelkyr commanders in the depths of Khyber, the lightless caverns underground.  But their progeny survives to this day.  It could be that someone has been opening parts of Khyber in an attempt to weaken the great seals... or this could be an attack from the daelkyr lords themselves.  Anything we might find of their ilk is bound to be extremely dangerous and unpredictable in the extreme."  

Lecture over, Valerian folds his long hands and waits for further questions, like a professor at the head of a lecture hall.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2008)

The kobold snerks at the man's comments about demons. "The things below are falsse, not true godsss or fiendsss. Nightmaresss. True fiendsss can make you them. The great dragonsss know that the demon taintsss, twissts, jussst by being new. Flessshwarpersss must grab you firsst." Irthos smiles inscrutably.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2008)

"Whether twisted by Khyber or Demon, such cannot exist. Roth and his ilk must be stopped." says Maavnod, rather singleminded in his desire to stamp out all forms of warped nature.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* lets a small contented half-smile slowly crawl across his face as *Valerian* speaks. When he finishes he says "Which ever is the case, it needs to be dealt with. If you are right, Valerian, we are going to be in for some fun.

I am rather anxious to get this started. We may want to leave as soon as possible, for the plans of the Daelkyr are something to needs to be thwarted."


He stands  and looks ready to go.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 4, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

Kurst looks about to ask Valerian another question, but upon hearing everyone else's comments he swallows his remark, and rubs his left arm distractedly looking at Maavnod.  

"I agree with Arrgha'n, whatever its origin we'd best send it on to its destiny."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

"Well," Oliver says with unbridled confidence, "if it be fiends from Khyber we are to face, then I say bring them on!  However diverse their talents, I assure you, mine are more so."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2008)

Thusly informed and armed, the group departs about mid-morning, heading into the western woods of the Eldeen Reaches.  The woods here have an air of the ancient, and the feeling of eyes upon you is strong.  It's not inconceivable, given where you just were, that there _are_ eyes upon you.  Eyes of _awakened_ animals and plants, eyes of shifted druids, eyes of fey, or just the eyes of a forest steeped in magic a hundred different ways.

The thought that Roth or another of his ilk could be using this general siege of eyes to cover any of his own surveilance does cross your minds.  However, dilligent care in scouting and the setting of watches during the night catches no one following you.

In the next five days you move with care through the deep woods, keeping your eyes peeled for trouble.  Your dilligence is rewarded when Arrgha'n and Maavnod spy the occasional cunning trap laid for the unwary.  Since most of them are of the pit trap, snare, or deadfall variety, it probably means that someone has set them up for hunting... but it's hard to be certain.  Paranoia is keeping you safe.

Foraging and hunting is decent, but you're very careful when taking edibles.  Any questionable tree or bush, any animal that seems just a bit off, you decide to leave be rather than to risk drawing the ire of a fey or druidic guardian.  There's a time to be bold and there's a time for caution.  Your mission lies beyond these borders.  It is with this in mind that you try to avoid trouble rather than seek it out.

But on the sixth day, when Yatrax thinks you're within perhaps a day of the end of the woods, trouble finds you.  Just before you're ready to start looking for a camping place, there's a horrific commotion just ahead.  Angry, high-pitched voices are shrieking and there's a louder roar that seems to end on a whimper.

No one speaks Sylvan, so the high-pitches voice remain uncomprehensible.  But for those that speak Draconic, you hear in the roaring:  



Spoiler



"Kill it, kill it!  Kill me if you have to, I command you, but kill it!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 6, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Boldly, Oliver pushes himself through the brush, rapier drawn to see what is causing the commotion.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

Irthos frowns, the move accentuating its orange eyes. It quickly scrabbles up a tree, heading quietly to the sound. 

OOC: Senses aura up. Hide +12.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2008)

Stealthy Irthos and bold Oliver reach a clearing ahead at nearly the same time.  In that clearing is a strange and horrible sight.  A small dragon with translucent, sea-green scales, perhaps the size of a horse, is entwined with a horrible ten-foot long glistening thing that seems to be a length of intenstine.  Yet it moves under its own power, and part of it is clamped on the dragon's neck.  

Dark blood trickles from a wound there, and from the deep red color on that end of the thing, it seems to be draining the dragon's blood.  Despite its seeming fragility, the worm-thing has the upper hand in keeping the dragon wrapped up, preventing it from lifting off and binding its claws.

Around the dragon stand four barefoot miniature elven-like beings, their skin green as grass, no taller than halflings, dressed in armor that is seemingly made of small leaves, wooden bucklers on their arms.  They wield minature bow and arrows and are looking for a clear shot to hit the worm-thing without hitting the dragon.  A few hits in its fibrous length seem to slow it slightly, but with dragon and worm-thing now thoroughly intertwined, it's nearly impossible to hit one without the other.

One of them suddenly drops his bow and draws a sword seemingly made from twisted thorn branches.  He begins to stalk forward, his sword angled to cut the dragon's throat...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Before the creature can finish it's intended task, Oliver steps from the base of the trees.  "Stop!" he yells.  He knew the intestine thing was unnatural, but that was his companion's area of expertise, so he did what he could to draw their attention to him.  His rapier is held down, non-threatening, but he is still ready to defend himself.


Move into clearing and take total defense.  AC 27


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 7, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

About as quiet as a House Cannith Foundry, Kurst crashes through the bushes, trying to reach the source of that awful plea.  As he enters the clearing he stops short, momentarily shocked by the scene.  In that brief moment, his eyes harden and then flash red as he raises his hand pointing at the sickening monster.  In the brief moment of concentration dark energy seems to gather about him from places unseen, before arcing toward the dragon's captor.

 OOC:Eldritch Blast +3 or +4 if within 30' with Precise Shot helping, right? (ever hopeful) 1d6 damage


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2008)

Maavnod moves forward with Kurst and the others, once there he'd charge in to wrestle the thing off of the dragon though the situation may change by that point.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 9, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter); HP: 27/27; AC: 19*

*Arrgha'n* slips into the clearing with the rest of the group, drafting if you will, behind the massive *Maavnod*. He steps between the faerie creatures and the grappled dragon looking to delay things so that we can figure out what is happening and to decide who to kill.

"Does anyone speak their language or have any clue as to what in Kyber is going on? We may not want to anger the faerie overmuch. We are in their lands."



[*OOC:* Do I have any clue as to what this grappling creature is? 
       +7 Know (Dungeoneering) OR Survival +7/+9 ]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

Irthos waits to see what the little one will do. When the others trudge up, it answers, "It ssspeaks Draconic. It asskes for the otherss to kill the thing..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2008)

Many things happen quite quickly.  Oliver storms through the trees, causing a sudden break in the action as everyone, faerie creatures, worm-thing, and dragon, to pause at the interruption.  Kurst's hands glow with eldritch power and he hastily releases a bolt to try to singe the hideous thing.  Unfortunately, in his eagerness, he hits the ground right between them rather than the worm itself.  But that does have the effect of getting the worm-thing's attention.

It momentarily lifts itself from the dragon's neck, and you can see one end of it has a toothy, suckery, lamprey-like mouth, red with gore from the horrible gaping wound in the dragon's throat.  Arrgha'n recognizes the thing now.  It's a 



Spoiler



gutslug, a blood-draining creature that resembles muchly a length of intenstine.  Once used as a kind of weakening agent by daelkyr, they long ago lost control of their creations.  As gutslugs are constantly hungry and grow very fast, the Gatekeepers try to kill them on sight or seal them away to keep them from spawning.  The blood they drain was sometimes used in experiments, if someone could get to the fresh blood quickly.  Gutslugs often attack from hiding, going after their prey when it is sleeping or unaware.  They are vulnerable to to salt, which dessicates and harms it, and alcohol poured on it makes it difficult for it to grapple its prey.



Maavnod, wasting no time leaps forward to grasp the thing in his four hands. Struggle as it may, it cannot resist the implacable strength of Maavnod's hands, and soon the goliath finds his hands full of ten feet of sticky, bloody, strongly muscled toothy intestine.

Valerian, looking thoughtful, suddenly begins to dig through his backpack, bringing up a small bag of the salt used to season his meals.

"Bring it here, this will kill it!" he calls authoritatively.

Yatrax, on the other hand, keeps an eye on the four faerie creatures and the wounded dragon.  The little ones start to help the dragon to its feet, while one feeds it what seems to be a packet of leaves.  Immediately the wound in its neck starts to close.  The other three place themselves between the dragon and the party, bows out and drawn towards the worm.

OOC:  Kurst, sorry, rolled a 1 for your attack.  Arrgha'n got a 25 on his Knowledge (dungeoneering) check.  Maavnod got a 22 to the worm-thing's 14 on grappling, so now he's the one wrasslin' with it.  Valerian got a 27 on his Knowledge (dungeoneering) check.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter); HP: 27/27; AC: 19*

"We cannot let this _Gutslug_ escape. Use any salt and alcohol on it.

Maavnod get me an opening near its throat and mouth." 

He steps up to Maavnod and the struggling intestine-slug-like creature waiting for the right moment and stabs it 

_(+5 Long Sword  [1d8+2 (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberrations])_.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 11, 2008)

Maavnod uses the leverage of his four arms to wrench the thing around towards Arrgha'n and Valerian. "Do it quickly. If it bites me, Ill tear it in half."


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 11, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

Kurst watches the grapple and waits, having seen what happens to those things unfortunate enough to end up in Maavnod's deadly embrace.  He also strives to keep an eye on the dragon and its minions.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver walks to Valerian.  "No need for you to get any closer to it, I'll do the dirty work for you."  Oliver holds out his hand.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

Irthos lets the other deal with the squirming thing. It had something better to talk to.[sblock=Draconic]<We will kill the nasty thing, great wyrm. Is there any other way we can assist?>

OOC: Diplomacy first. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2008)

Maavnod holds the gutslug firmly in its hands, despite its terrible thrashing.  For a horrible instant the goliath thought he'd lost control of the horror, but at the last second squeezed it harder and kept in control.  Arrgha'n applies his sword with surgical precision, nearly opening up part of the gutslug lengthwise.  Oliver, never backing down from a bad situation, takes Valerian's salt and pours it in the wound.  The gutslug renews its silent struggles. writhing in agony, and for an instant, one almost feels sorry for it.

Yatrax, seeing that Kurst and Irthos seem to have keen eyes on the dragon and its company, points a momentarily blackened finger at the gutslug, sending an arrow of dusk to penetrate its fading flesh.

After a long instant, Maavnod finally puts it out of its misery, pulling the thing so that it rends with a sodden popping sound.  In an instant, it ceases everything and dissolves into a stinking, greenish slime that soaks into Maavnod's hands and the ground, leaving the latter with the grass dying and the former with stained palms.

It perhaps gives some of you a pause for thought that you were able to dispatch the creature so relatively easily... yet the dragon was in such terrible straits.

Irthos speaks in polite tones to the dragon, who raises its head and gives him a measuring glance before responding in the same language.

[sblock=In Draconic]"It came upon me when I was resting, and my thorns were out seeking information about a disturbance with the locals..." the dragon starts, nodding its head at the faerie creatures that he names "thorns."  "I could have bit the wretched thing in half, but there was something on its skin, something that nearly paralyzed me.  Poisonous flesh, I can only assume, and only poisonous to dragons, or at least, to me."

The dragon shakes its head slightly, and then faces Irthos again and nods.

"I owe you and your servants a debt, Copper-kin, rather than the other way around.  I am known as Kuvarax'ivexin, but the thorns call me Lathail-imani, Greengem."[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 15, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

Arrgha'n pats Maavnod on the shoulder and says "I am glad we are on the same side."

Then the hunter says matter-of-factly "This _gutslug_ does not bode well. If their traditional Daelkyr masters could get to the blood _this_ drains quickly, it is sometimes used in experiments. 

This could just be a random creature that escaped their control, and many have since their fall. In either case this had to come from somewhere in the area. I am willing to bet that whereever this came from we will their friends." He smiles happily at the thought.

He then starts to look around for a trail _(Survival +9/+11)_.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2008)

Irthos nods, and bows again to the great creature in its service.[sblock=Draconic]<I, Irthosiejir, am honored to be of service. Let me convey your gratitude to those whose ears are deaf to the great Tongue.>[/sblock]The kobold looks to the others looking... happy? "The honored wyrm Kuvarax'ivexin thanksss uss for removing that pesst. Tainted againssst dragonss, poissoned ssskin."

Back to the wyrm, it asks:[sblock=Draconic]<We seek passage over the mountains, on the trail of one of the madborne of Xoriat. Perhaps he is responsible for the abomination. Have you seen other signs, or seen clear passage over the peaks?>[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2008)

"I'm happy that it seems like the dragon isn't going to eat us..."  Oliver mutters as he waits for the dragon and the kobold to finish their convesation.  "True enough though, things are not looking well for the Eldeen are they?  Luckily we are the answer to any Daelkyr that may be looking for a fight!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Maavnod looks shocked at the stains on his hands. Sure he had seen blood many a time before, but these were too close to the chaos stains that covered his body. He immediately set to trying to wipe them off his hands with his pants or the grass or what have you like a man possessed.  His hands being touched by chaos, of course, managed to attract and stick to the things he touched not helping in the least.  He became oblivious to the discussions taking place between Irthos and the dragon.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 18, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

While listening to the Irthos and the dragon, Kurst wanders over to look at what remains of the gutslug.  He seems to be taking care not to let the hem of his cloak drag in its ichor.


OOC: Specifically looking for any familiar staples closing recent wounds, using his ability to detect magic at will to guide his investigation


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2008)

Kuvarax'ivexin's face grows somewhat alarmed at Irthos words, and the green faerie creatures converse with him for a moment in their musical tongue, their tones urgent.  He finally waves them to silence and speaks to Irthos.  [sblock=Draconic]"Your service is welcome Irthosiejir.  This madborn of which you speak, I believe he has been through my woods recently.  There have been many disturbances; traps, maulings, deaths, poisonings, all seemingly random, yet in a peculiar string towards the mountains.  I was closing in on a locus of the disturbances when I lay down to rest.  It seems this madborn cares little for being hunted." [/sblock] Kuvarax'ivexin looks over where Arrgha'n is searching the ground and makes a small appreciative sound in his throat.  The half-blood searches the ground very carefully and thoroughly, eyes trained to pick out the nuances of his unnatural kin, and, after many long minutes, finds a slight slime trail coming from the west.  Seeing Arrgha'n's sudden expression of success, the dragon nods in that direction.

[sblock=Draconic]"And it seems you fight fire with fire to hunt this madborn.  Irthosiejir, this is my territory, but I am at the far western edge of it.  To go beyond would be to spread my strength thin and invite more attacks against those under my protection.  Copper-kin, this is your hunt.  Greesa, give him the fire," he says, the last to one of the thorns.[/color][/sblock]  One of the green faerie creatures steps forward at a comment from the dragon and gives Irthos a peculiar metallic beetle.  [sblock=Draconic]"A little thing I made.  Looks like nothing, but hold and press the thorax, and it burns your enemies like a red's breath.  A few of the other sick things we find here I like to clense with fire.  Take it with you, and use it against this madborn, to let him know who desires his death for the insult he has given me today."[/sblock]  The dragon's expression is particularly fierce as he utters the last comment.  Yatrax seems rather impressed by Irthos as well as Kuvarax'ivexin.  She keeps her eyes downcast in an apparent show of respect as the two talk.  







			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "I'm happy that it seems like the dragon isn't going to eat us..."  Oliver mutters as he waits for the dragon and the kobold to finish their convesation.  "True enough though, things are not looking well for the Eldeen are they?  Luckily we are the answer to any Daelkyr that may be looking for a fight!"



  The dragon makes a soft snorting noise that may or may not have been a repressed laugh, but nods at Oliver's brave words with every indication of sincerity.

Maavnod quickly finds a clear patch of earth and tries to clense his hands.  Some of the ichor is rubbed away, but he notices something a bit odd as he rapidly crumbles earth in his hands.  The earth is full of earthworms.  Lots and lots and lots of earthworms.  In a variety of colors.  Dull colors to be sure, but lots of them.  Red and blue and green and purple and pink and...

Valerian joins Kurst in examining what remains of the gutslug.  While Kurst notices no magical aura about the ichor, he does find two things of note.  One is a few strands of spider silk woven through with a strand of silver, steel, and crystal.  Another is what seems to be a pink metal spike, maybe an inch long.  Valerian purses his lips and makes notes in his book.

"Rather like the other two meshes, though not exactly.  Like they were all individually made by different people," Valerian notes, gesturing to the strands.  Of the spike, he can make no heads or tails, and neither of you is certain what can make metal that particular vile shade of pink.  

As Kurst pokes at the spike with a stick (having seen what Maavnod is going through to get rid of the stain on his hands) he feels [sblock]an odd ache in his chest.  The burning mark there throbs slightly as he leans over the patch of ichor.  It's almost like a sympathy pain... or heartburn.  One of the two.[/sblock]  He also sees something peculiar.  Some earthworms are wiggling out of the ground in the patch of slime and are starting to crawl over the spike.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 19, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* nods to himself finally satisfied that he found the vile creature's trail. As he looks to inform everyone he sees that the dragon knows that he knows. 

He looks to the rest with a slight smirk, points lightly to the west, and nods.

The Hunter then moves to see what the others are investigating, perhaps his knowledge can be of service.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2008)

Irthos takes the crafted item, and bows again to the dragon.[sblock=Draconic]<We shall strike at their hearts with the words of those that brought their doom upon them.>[/sblock]Irthos then turns to the other and just waits for the group to catch up to what it and the half-breed have decided---to hunt.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 21, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

Kurst rocks back on his heels, surprise written across his face.  He purses his lips for a moment as though thinking and then points his finger at the pink spike.  A darkness seems to envelop his hand, pushing  back at the light before shooting into the ground around the spike.

OOC:Eldritch Blast on the earthworms.  Also paying close attention to anything he may feel as he interacts with the spike in this limited way.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver jumps slightly as the the magical blast erupts from Kurst's hand.  He then focus' on the direction that Arrgha'n  points to.  "If what we seek is that way, then we should get moving."  He looks at the dragon. In common he speaks, "What say you dragon, will you lead the way to the one that would unleash such a creature upon you?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 21, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "What say you dragon, will you lead the way to the one that would unleash such a creature upon you?"



Irthos hisses as the man's impertinence. "We already at edge of the great wyrm'sss territory. We are charged with ssslaying the onesss that did thissss, not to drag the great one away. We ssshall go alone."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2008)

"The earth has come alive. Look at the worms. There are more here than I have ever seen." says Maavnod as he recovers from his shock when he sees the ichor coming off. The worms, however, are worrying.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 22, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

'There are.. um ..ah..  were some over here as well, they seem attracted to a little pink spike.  This is very curious," offers Kurst.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2008)

"Fine, fine,"  Oliver waves his hand dismissively at the kobold.  "I merely thought the dragon would wish to defend it's territory and those that would have wronged it.  Nobody charged us with anything, we do this of our own doing.  If your...kin has inclinations to help then let it.  You do not speak for it's wishes."Oliver speaks these words boldly in front of the great creature, no hesitation or doubt in his voice even as if he should talking about so great a creature so loudly while it is nearby.


----------



## Zurai (Apr 30, 2008)

After finishing his investigation of the gutslug, Valerian turns to face the dragon and bows respectfully.[sblock=Draconic]"We are honored by your gift and advice, Great One. The 'madborn' you speak of is our prey; gladly will we hunt him for you. How badly were you injured by the parasite? If I may be allowed to approach, I can soothe your wounds."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2008)

Maavnod ignores the two arguing and moves over to see what Kurst has found about the worms. "Arrgha'n, what do you think about these worms? You knew what the gutslug was. Do you know what these are?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2008)

Kurst easily blasts the earthworms away from spike, and their crisping bodies seem to form a strangly familiar jagged symbol of the earth before burning into ash.  There's a twinge of pain from Kurst's chest, but nothing further.

Arrgha'n thinks that 



Spoiler



the earthworms might be reacting in protest to the aberration bits and pieces.



The dragon seems gratified by Valerian and Irthos' words.  

[sblock=Draconic]To Irthos the dragon says"Your dilligence is welcome.  I know you will see this miscreant punished."

When Valerian makes his offer, the dragon waves a claw in polite refusal.

"It is appreciated, but no, the thorns will see me well.  Save your magic for any further surprises by this mutual enemy."[/sblock]

Is anyone picking up the spike or other remaining bits before moving on?

OOC:  The DM apologizes for her laxness in posting, she's been working overtime...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

"I have seen that reaction before, friends. It is like the very ground is sending its creatures to fight this aberrant disease that has attacked its flesh. Let the worms do their work. 

We should take this with us as  it may prove of interest to you book folk, or prove useful later on." 

The hunter moves in and starts to pick up the spike and anything else the worms may not find agreeable to pocket them in a pocket of their own.


----------



## Forgefly (May 3, 2008)

" If you don't mind I think I'd like to hold on to that spike, it reminds me of something, but I can't put my finger right on it."  Kurst tears some cloth from the bottom of his robe, making him look that much more disheveled, and holds out a makeshift bag to the hunter to drop the spike in.

"Let's get moving, I suddenly find myself very interested in talking to this Roth, and whomever else is working with him to make these meshes."


[sblock=Action Dependant]
Assuming Arrgha'n delivers the spike into Kurst's charge, Kurst will wrap it up in the cloth and tuck it into a pocket on his backpack, after making sure there is nothing else in that pocket.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

Arrgha'n, satisfied, hands it over to Kurst. 

"You guys can mill around a little bit while I get a head start on this things trail. (+11 Survival)"

He nods and then starts off to follow the gutslug's trail.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 3, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver stands beside Yatrax and puts his hand on the small of her back.  "What do you think of our most recent developments my dear?  I am looking forward to finding Roth and seeing what surprises he gives us next time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2008)

Yatrax looks across her shoulders at Oliver and gives him a dark smile, her teeth flashing brilliantly.

"I rather think Roth is planning a deeply elaborate revenge, or is intending to retire to the woods to raise kittens as blood-sucking monsters.  It seems that either would be equally possible at this point," she murmurs.  

As Arrgha'n picks up the trail, the green faerie creatures give you a salute before they and the dragon melt back into the underbrush.  Heading further westward, the party finds the trail slithering on and on, into the rising foothills of the Shadowcrag Mountains.  It takes almost five days before the cold trail seems to be coming near an end.  Perhaps not so coincidentally, it seems to be near the trail you must start to ascend to get into the Labyrinth that cuts through the peaks.

Definitely not coincidental to Oliver are the mostly complete seals he finds scratched into the dirt with gorgeous precision.  







And certainly the trio of long-limbed creatures dancing out of the shadows of the hills and leaping your way are in no way coincidental!


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Being careful not to disturb the seal in the dirt, Oliver moves, subtlely at first then rapidly begins to dance, rapier fully drawn.  He does his best to indicate through dance that they are not hostile and treats  the creatures as equals during the dance.  As Oliver comes to a stop in front of the creatures, he lets the sign of his binding with Paimon show itself, as one side of his mouth droops with spittle.  "We come chasing our quarry, we mean no harm.  We shall not linger, for our quarry is evasive."

Diplomacy +10  Perform (dance) +6


----------



## FreeXenon (May 8, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* carefully moves into a pseudo-flanking position to be able to attack if these creatures decide to not play nice with *Oliver*.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2008)

Irthos sneers at the new comers, a sense of anticipation in the air.

OOC: Senses aura (bonus to Init, etc, etc.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2008)

The three dancing creatures whirl around in an elegant display of death, their purpose, for an instant, clearly to kill.  But when Oliver steps forward in his own mirroring poses and turns, they hesitate.

Never for a second do they stop moving, but they move more slowly, criss-crossing in front and behind each other, their movements becoming more agitated as Oliver speaks.

When Arrgha'n moves up to possibly help flank, and Irthos bares his teeth, the movements become much more frantic.  And when Yatrax gasps in some kind of recognition, the dancing figures flow to attack!

Leaping between Oliver and Arrgha'n, the three dancing figures lash out at them both, though only one draws blood from a cut across Oliver's chest.  Their movements are graceful, but also very swift, almost panicked, as they whirl and sweep and slash.

OOC: One hits Oliver for 4 points of damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder 22/26 hp  AC 25*

"Fools!  You defy Paimon's will!"

Oliver does his best to dance around the creatures spinning and flowing easily by as his blade seeks to find holes in their defenses.


OOC:  I'll use combat expertise(AC 25) and either Whirlwind attack(+6, 1d6 damage, if I can hit all 3), or use my dance of death(+6, 1d6 if I have to move tumbling as necessary)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2008)

Maavnod will engage one of them, seeking to grapple it to stop it from jumping around so much. Then he'll squeeze.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 14, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* steps in with *Maavnod* to setup a flank and strikes, trying to get its attention so the 4 armed compressing machine can create dancer-juice.



[*OOC:*  +5/+7 (flank) Long Sword    (1d8+2, 19-20/×2) (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberr.) ]


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2008)

Irthos sneers again, and a green sheen appears over him and those nearby. Protected by those in front of it, the kobold strikes with his longspear at whatever it can.

OOC: Longspear attack (10' reach) with energy shield aura.


----------



## Zurai (May 15, 2008)

Valerian's long, slim fingers reach into the air in a supplicant gesture as he chants the words to a spell. [sblock=Spellcasting in Giant]"O Angrboda, frostbitten and windswept! Grant but a sliver of your power to my touch!"[/sblock]Upon completion, his hands are limned in dancing blue-white flames.
[sblock=OOC]Cast _produce coldfire_, 5' stepping away from foes if needed to prevent AoOs. Also, any applicable Knowledge on these guys? Arcana/History/Dungeoneering/Religion +10, Planes +12.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (May 21, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

"By the foundry, what are these things?" Kurst exclaims, before pointing launching a purple-black ray of eldritch power at one of the aberrations.  

[sblock=OOC]
Ranged Touch Atk: +4 (1d6+1/20/x2, 30", Eldritch Blast [Frightful Blast DC 15]) (assumes Point blank shot
Aiming at whichever is least in melee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2008)

The dancing figures leap and twirl, two of them scoring perfect, identical cuts on Oliver's upper arms, the blood fanning out in the dust, before leaping away a short distance, still dancing.  The third hurls himself inward, almost suicidally toward Maavnod, passing Arrgha'n in the process and opening himself up to a slash from the kin-hunter.

Arrgha'n slashes his sword and misses the creature by a large margin.  The dancing creature lunges into Maavnod, but misses him by a whisker.

Valerian's hands are wreathed with deadly cold as he quickly brings to mind what he might know of such strange beings.  



Spoiler



These creatures are deadly dancers.  Strange and alien creatures with no precise known origin, they feed by bathing their arm and leg blades in blood at least once a week.  Sexless, they reproduce by breaking off one of their blades in the corpse of a human-sized creature, an act frought with peril, as a dancer can bleed to death from this action.  Thusly they don't do it unless they're certain they're going to die.  The broken-off blade grows into a new deadly dancer in about a week or so.  The dancers leave the strange seals you've seen everywhere in their territory.  Though they do not speak, they can learn to understand other languages.  They can be enslaved by the unscrupulous by holding much of the troupe hostage and forcing the remainder to do their bidding or see their troupe die.



Kurst lets the violent purple and red energies gather around his hands, building into a climax of power before hurling them at one of the dancers... and it sails over their heads to explode harmlessly in the air, leaving behind a strange scent of fear and ozone.

Oliver gracefully flows after the two that leapt from him, his own sword flicking up gracefully to deliver idential wounds to the two dancers.  It's almost a mirror image of the cuts they gave to him.

Maavnod reaches out to grasp the jittering little wretch and nearly misses it as it tries to writhe free, but its sticky hands close on its smooth flesh and stick like glue.  In a moment the dancer has all four limbs pinoned by all four of Maavnod's hands.  

Irthos moves up slightly to stab into one of the dancers that Oliver is fighting, but nearly stumbles on a protruding stone and just barely prevents himself from tripping to land in the dust.  

Yatrax's hands darken with shadow as she moves up to try to lash out with her darkness at one of Oliver's foes, but the arrow of dusk goes wide and disapates into the air.

[sblock=OOC]Deadly Dancers - 19 (higher Dex)
Valerian - 19
Arrgha'n - 15 (higher Dex)
Kurst - 15
Oliver - 14 (higher Dex)
Maavnod - 14
Irthos - 10
Yatrax - 5

OOC:  Two hit Oliver before jumping away, doing 7 points of damage apiece.  Arrgha'n takes his AoO and would have missed with a 15, but if you'd used an action point, you would have hit a 21, doing 9 points of damage.  If you'd rather have not used the action point, just say so.  Valerian casts his spell and does some thinking.  Kurst misses with his eldritch blast with a 12.  Oliver does his dance of death on the two who leaped away, hitting one with an 18 and the other with a 22, doing 6 points of damage to each.  Maavnod's touch attack to initiate the grapple is only a 12, which fails, but if he cares to use an action point, he could make it a 16, which would hit.  In grappling, Maavnod would have gotten a 39 to the dancer's 19.  Irthos rolls a 1 on his attack with the spear, but makes his Dex check, so keeps ahold of his weapon.  Yatrax gets an 8 with her touch attack and misses with her fundemental.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder  AC 25*

Oliver, never doubting the great abilities that Paimon provides him continues the deadly blade dance.  Thrusting and parrying he is a grace personified.

OOC: I'll use combat expertise(AC 25) and either Whirlwind attack(+6, 1d6 damage if more than one in reach) or just a normal attack, +6, 1d6.  AC  25


----------



## Erekose13 (May 22, 2008)

ooc: quick post to say yes to the action point.


----------



## Forgefly (May 22, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

Taking a little extra time to be sure of his aim, Kurst launches another bolt of eldritch fear at one of the dancers, a slight look of pain crossing his face at using his dark power again so soon.

[sblock=OOC]
Once more into the breach. 
Ranged Touch Atk: +4 (1d6+1/20/x2, 30", Eldritch Blast [Frightful Blast DC 15])
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 22, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n* curses his misjudging these creatures' speed as he misses, but then smiles as he sees Maavnod latch on to the slippery creature. 

The hunter moves in to a flanking position with *Maavnod* and then attacks the hopelessly grappled creature, while trying not to hit the massive and grappley goliath.


[*OOC:* No AP for me. Thanks for the opportunity.


+5/+7 (flank) Long Sword (1d8+2, 19-20/×2) (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberr.) ]]


----------



## Zurai (May 23, 2008)

Valerian extends the slender fingers of one cold-wreathed hand and a streamer of magical flames strikes at one of the deadly dancers.
"Let us pass. We have no quarrel with you, but I know the needs of your kind. You will not feed on our blood, nor will your blades sprout from our corpses. You will find only your deaths in this battle."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2008)

Maavnod heaves with all his might, seeking to rend the creature's blades from it's body as he pulls and punched the creature he has grappled.

ooc: deal as much damage as possible in grapple!


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2008)

Irthos ignores any suggestion that it just tripped, and continues to press the attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2008)

The two dancers next to Oliver each slash at him once before leaping away again.  Both miss by almost identical margins as they jump in opposite directions, still dancing. 

The one in Maavnod's grasp wriggles energentically, but cannot escape from the totemist's arms.

Valerian throws his piercing blue flames at the free dancer to Oliver's left, striking squarely, wreathing it momentarily in fire and freezing its flesh.  He also: 



Spoiler



realizes something odd.  The dancers are in an equilateral triangle.  They cut Oliver precisely in the same way, and missed in the same way.  They're trying to get into certain positions, whatever the cost.  Dancing and posing as they are... are they trying to write something on the ground, something big?



Arrgha'n lashes out with his sword, luck and skill guiding him to strike the wrapped dancer, slashing deeply across its back.  Dark orange blood seeps out as it writhes in silent agony.

Kurst's dark power gathers at his fingertips before it flys toward the dancer on the right, striking hard, crisping its flesh.

Oliver does his own dancing to the one damaged by Valerian's coldfire, and slashes out gracefully, slicing across its shoulder with elegant precision.

Maavnod easily contains the dancer's struggles and begins to rake at him with his claws, one of them scoring deeply along its chest.

Irthos, mustering all of his considerable dignity, moves around to help Oliver dispatch the dancer he's attacking.  Stabbing in strongly, he puts a new hole in its back, making it wobble and almost fall on its spindly blade-legs.

Yatrax attempts to fling an arrow of darkness at the free dancer on the right, but it misses terribly, and she seems thoroughly angry with herself.  "Shadow curse you!" she snarls, and begins to dig through her pack for something.

[sblock=OOC]Deadly Dancers - 19 (higher Dex)
Valerian - 19
Arrgha'n - 15 (higher Dex)
Kurst - 15
Oliver - 14 (higher Dex)
Maavnod - 14
Irthos - 10
Yatrax - 5

The two deadly dancers by Oliver attack, miss, and leap away twenty feet.  Oliver's AoO on of them misses.  The one in Maavnod's grasp fails his grapple check to escape.  Valerian hits the free dancer on the left with a touch attack of 18 for 7 points of cold damage.  Arrgha'n has a 50% chance of hitting his intended target in a grapple, succeeds in hitting the dancer, hits with a 15 (no Dex bonus to AC in a grapple) doing SA damage as well, for a total of 10 damage.

Kurst rolls a 12 to hit the free dancer on the right, which would miss, but uses an action point would raise it to 18, which hits, doing 7 points of damage and cause the dancer to become shaken (only got a 9 on its save).  

Oliver moves to the one on the left with a 23 for 5 points of damage.  Maavnod, attacking the grappled dancer with his claws, hits with an 14, misses with 1, 9, and 4 (remember you take a -4 on such attacks, already calcuated in) doing a total of 9 points of damage.  Irthos moves to flank with Oliver, essentially, hits with an 18, doing 5 points of damage to the one on the left.  It's looking pretty bad.  (Irthos, counting your energy shield damage from last round, as no dancer hit anyone this round.  So dancers one and two each take two points of damage.)

Yatrax misses her touch attack again with her fundemental and begins to search through her pack.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2008)

Irthos sneers with proper contempt, continuing his attack.

OOC: Remember, energy shield gives damage to anyone who hits Irthos or allies w/in 30 ft.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2008)

*Oliver, Human Binder*

Oliver moves towards one of the dancers thrusting his rapier with a graceful flourish.

Combat expertise(AC 25) +6 to attack 1d6 damage


----------



## Forgefly (Jun 1, 2008)

Kurst continues to blast away at the dancers, trying to split up his blasts between the dancers without putting party members at risk.

OOC: Strong yes on AP


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 2, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

*Arrgha'n*, seeing *Maavnod* struggling to contain and rend the creature, stays focused and the rhythm of the grappling pair. 

"Keep'er steady... watch the.... there."


[*OOC:* If I need to use and action point to hit the dancer miss the grapply-grappler, I will. 

+5/+7 (flank) Long Sword (1d8+2, 19-20/×2) (d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberr.) ]]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Maavnod continues to grapple and tear at the dancing creature with his four powerful arms. He shifts the weight to help Arrgha'n get a better shot in as well.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 8, 2008)

Valerian's eyes widen in surprise suddenly and he calls out, "Ware their movements! They're scribing a symbol on the ground!" He himself moves out of the giant inscription as best he can, sending another blast of coldfire after the dancers as he goes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2008)

The free dancers spin in elegant motions, both of them making identical slashes with their arms, the one on the right carving only empty air, the one on the left missing Oliver by a wide margin.  The one in Maavnod's grasp struggles futily.

Valerian quickly moves to the side, trying to get off whatever the dancers are drawing.  He tries to hurl his coldfire at the freely-spinning dancer on the left, but misses as the coldfire dissapates in the air.

Arrgha'n waits for his moment and slashes his sword down hard, carving open the grappled dancer's back.  Orange blood gushes as the creature goes limp in Maavnod's arms.  Looking around for a free target, Arrgha'n sees the lone dancer on the left and begins to move his way... [See OOC]

Kurst's hands dance with power as he flings his purple fire at the dancer on the left, but it goes wide.

Oliver slashes down in a more elegant ripose of the dancer's own slash, opening up a delicate ribbon of pain on its torso.

Maavnod, finding his prey dead, looks to find the last free dancer.  Hoping to play the same trick, he bounds over to the dancer on the left and has it wrapped up in his deadly embrace before the creature even knows what he's about!

Irthos lunges in with his spear as the dancer reels from Oliver's attack.  With precision, he impales the creature through its stomach, and shakes its corpse back on the ground.  Its limbs thrash feebly for a moment, as if its trying to scrape one last thing in the dust before it finally lies still.  Irthos has: 



Spoiler



a moment of insight.  If the dancers were trying to write something upon the ground, maybe it could be seen more easily from the air.



Yatrax, seeing Maavnod has things all wrapped up, in more ways than one, simply keeps watch for further trouble.

[sblock=OOC]Deadly Dancers - 19 (higher Dex)
Valerian - 19
Arrgha'n - 15 (higher Dex)
Kurst - 15
Oliver - 14 (higher Dex)
Maavnod - 14
Irthos - 10
Yatrax - 5

Dancer on the left misses Oliver.  Dancer on the right dances.  Dancer in Maavnod's arms fails his grapple check.  

Valerian  moves thirty feet to the left, throws coldfire, and misses his touch attack with a 12.  

  Arrgha'n is a lucky bastard, manages to hit the grappled dancer with a 13 for 12 points of damage, killing it, and then begins to move toward the dancer on the right (say if you would rather do something else).  

Kurst would have missed his touch attack for the dancer on the right with a 14.

Oliver hits with a 19 for 4 points of damage on the dancer on the left.  

Maavnod moves toward the dancer on the right and critically touches it (rolled a nat 20 on your touch attack) and easily beat its grapple check to get it in your grasp.  (Say if you'd rather not have moved.)

Irthos hits dancer on the left with a non-natural 20 for 5 points of damage, downing it.  

Yatrax holds action.

Oliver, Irthos, and Kurst would all still have move actions left, so let me know if there was anything further you wanted to do this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 11, 2008)

Valerian joins Yatrax in keeping an eye on the surroundings, trusting his companions to finish the remaining creature with a minimum of trouble and wishing to preserve his magic for the moment.[sblock=OOC]I'll pass on the action point.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Jun 12, 2008)

*Kurst, Human Wlk/Art 2/1*

OOC:No action point.  Holding pattern


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2008)

The kobold scrambles for higher ground, trying to see what is being carved....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2008)

Maavnod drops the remaining deceased dancer unceremoniously on the ground and wipes his hands. "These are bizzare creatures. Anyone know what they were?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2008)

*Oliver*

[sblock=DM]Oliver need not do anything with the move action.  there is one dancer remaining yes?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2008)

With a straining, popping sound, aided by Arrgha'n's sword, the last remaining dancer soon is bereft of life.  While they deal with that, Irthos powers up into the sky, getting the larger picture from above.  The picture on the ground is somewhat stylized, not totally complete, and somewhat muddled from the battling of his companions, but there are recognizeably two things inscribed upon the ground.  One is a message in Common, "They have us within, the change consumes-."  The rest of the message is cut off.  But around the message is the outline of a crown wreathed in flames.

On the dancers themselves, they carry little to nothing.  But all three have the crude metal stitching behind the crests on their heads, and one of them has a small plaque of metal dangling from a loop pierced through the lower-part of an arm-blade.  The plaque is decorated with a spiral drawn in green paint-tinged blood.  That one also has a round, ragged scar on his stomach that was clearly old and healing (badly) before he fought you.

Behind the dancers the foothills of the mountains await, the entrance to the Labyrinth, and the edges of the Demon Wastes.  The wind howls a sorrowful note, and for a moment you hear screams... or maybe it was just the sound of the peaks themselves.


----------



## Forgefly (Jun 25, 2008)

*Kurst Human Wlk 2/ Art 1*

Kurst contemplates Irthos' report as he goes about the somewhat grisly work of removing the mesh from the dancers' skulls.  "_It's that damned crown again, come to haunt my sleep again._ he thinks.

With each of the meshes in hand he compares them to make sure they follow the pattern he's come to expect.  Seemingly on a whim, he pulls the spike (from the gut slug) out and waves it over the meshes, looking almost fearfully expectant.

Turning to the group, "Can this be the work of a single hunter?, we've been on his trail for what seems like months, and have no clue what this is all about, and now we have these Khyber-spawned dancers painting us a dragon's cursed picture"  after this uncharacteristic outburst Kurst lapses back into silence.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2008)

"It is corruption we seek to eradicate. It is corruption that this symbol represents. We must continue our hunt." replies Maavnod. His single minded determination underlines a very black and white view of the world.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2008)

Oliver looks to the distant peaks.  "The only question is are we near the end of this quest, or has it not yet begun?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2008)

Irthos lands on a high perch and delivers its interpretation of the message. Crownsss and ssswordsss leads usss. And we ssshall follow, as it ssseems that is our path. Let ussss get going before what isss in the mountainss eatsss usss.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2008)

*Arrgha'n (Half-Daelkyr Kin-Hunter)*

Satisfied the battle is over, *Arrgha'n* cleans his blade off, and sheathes it. The Kin-Hunter looks to *Maavnod*, smiles, and shakes his head in satisfaction. 

"I should be able to track where these things came from, but I am pretty sure we all know where it will lead."



[*OOC: *Survival +9/+11]


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

Forgefly said:


> Turning to the group, "Can this be the work of a single hunter?, we've been on his trail for what seems like months, and have no clue what this is all about, and now we have these Khyber-spawned dancers painting us a dragon's cursed picture"  after this uncharacteristic outburst Kurst lapses back into silence.




Valerian shakes his head. "These Dancers have nothing to do with either Khyber or dragons. They're ... something else entirely." He looks around at the group, then nods in satisfaction. "It's good they didn't stab anyone in the chest. That's how they reproduce."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2008)

"Lead on Arrgha'n." says Maavnod in reply.


----------

